# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  जासूस सैम

## satyabrat

उपन्यास - अद्-भूत   The horror, suspense, thriller  

*[Aghast]*
Author - सुनिल डोईफोडे

----------


## satyabrat

testing.....

----------


## satyabrat

testing ....

----------


## Jayeshh

दोस्त आपकी सिर्फ दो प्रविष्टि पढ़ी है...... अच्छा लगा..... समय मिलने पर  पूरी पढ़ लूँगा.......लेकिन फॉण्ट थोड़े बड़े कर दो.....आसानी से पढ़  सके..... अभी थोड़ा स्क्रीन के पास जाना पद रहा है......++++

----------


## Rajeev

> दोस्त आपकी सिर्फ दो प्रविष्टि पढ़ी है...... अच्छा लगा..... समय मिलने पर  पूरी पढ़ लूँगा.......लेकिन फॉण्ट थोड़े बड़े कर दो.....आसानी से पढ़  सके..... अभी थोड़ा स्क्रीन के पास जाना पद रहा है......++++


Ctrl दबाकर Mouse Wheel घुमाएँ फॉण्ट जितने मन चाहे बड़े कर सकते हैं ।

----------


## satyabrat

घना अंधेरा और उपरसे उसमें जोरोसे बरसती बारीश. सारा आसमंत झिंगुरोंकी 'किर्र' आवाजसे गुंज रहा था. एक बंगलेके बगलमें खडे एक विशालकाय वृक्षपर एक बारीशसे भिगा हूवा उल्लू बैठा हूवा था. उसकी इधर उधर दौडती नजर आखीर सामने बंगलेके एक खिडकीपर जाकर रुकी. वह बंगलेकी ऐकलौती ऐसी खिडकी थी की जिससे अंदरसे बाहर रोशनी आ रही थी. घरमें उस खिडकीसे दिख रहा वह जलता हुवा लाईट छोडकर सारे लाईट्स बंद थे. अचानक वहा उस खिडकीके पास आसरेके लिए बैठा कबुतरोंका एक झुंड वहांसे फडफडाता हूवा उड गया. शायद वहां उन कबुतरोंको कोई अदृष्य शक्तीका अस्तीत्व महसुस हूवा होगा. खिडकीके कांच सफेद रंगके होनेसे बाहरसे अंदरका कुछ नही दिख रहा था. सचमुछ वहा कोई अदृष्य शक्ती पहूंच गई थी ? और अगर पहूंची थी तो क्या उसे अंदर जाना था? लेकिन खिडकी तो अंदर से बंद थी. 
बेडरुममें बेडपर कोई सोया हूवा था. उस बेडवर सोए सायेने अपनी करवट बदली और उसका चेहरा उस तरफ हो गया. इसलिए वह कौन था यह पहचानना मुश्कील था. बेडके बगलमें एक ऐनक रखी हूई थी. शायद जो भी कोई सोया हूवा था उसने सोनेसे पहले अपनी ऐनक निकालकर बगलमें रख दी थी. बेडरुममे सब तरफ दारुकी बोतलें, दारुके ग्लास, न्यूज पेपर्स, मासिक पत्रिकाएं इत्यादी सामान इधर उधर फैला हूवा था. बेडरुमका दरवाजा अंदरसे बंद था और उसे अंदरसे कुंडी लगाई हूई थी. बेडरुमको सिर्फ एकही खिडकी थी और वहभी अंदरसे बंद थी - क्योंकी वह एक एसी रुम थी. जो साया बेडपर सोया था उसने फिरसे एकबार अपनी करवट बदली और अब उस सोए हुए साएका चेहरा दिखने लगा. स्टीव्हन स्मीथ, उम्र लगभग पच्चीस छब्बीस, पतला शरीर, चेहरेपर कहीं कहीं छोटे छोटे दाढीके बाल उगे हूए, आंखोके आसपास ऐनककी वजहसे बने काले गोल गोल धब्बे. वह कुछतो था जो धीरे धीर स्टीव्हनके पास जाने लगा. अचानक निंदमेंभी स्टीव्हनको आहट हूई और वह हडबडाकर जग गया. उसके सामने जो भी था वह उसपर हमला करनेके लिए तैयार होनेसे उसके चेहरेपर डर झलक रहा था, पुरा बदन पसिना पसिना हुवा था. वह अपना बचाव करनेके लिए उठने लगा. लेकिन वह कुछ करे इसके पहलेही उसने उसपर, अपने शिकारपर हमला बोल दिया था. पुरे आसमंतमें स्टीव्हनकी एक बडी, दर्दनाक, असहाय चिख गुंजी. और फिर सब तरफ फिरसे सन्नाटा छा गया ... एकदम पहले जैसा...
सुबह सुबह रास्तेपर लोगोंकी अपने अपने कामपर जानेकी जल्दी चल रही थी. इसलिए रास्तेपर काफी चहलपहल थी. ऐसेमें अचानक एक पुलिसकी गाडी उस भिडसे दौडने लगी. आसपासका माहौल पुलिसके गाडीके सायरनकी वजहसे गंभीर हो गया. रास्तेपर चलरहे लोक तुरंत उस गाडीको रस्ता दे रहे थे. जो पैदल चल रहे थे वे उत्सुकतासे और अपने डरे हूए चेहरेसे उस जाती हूई गाडीकी तरफ मुड मुडकर देख रहे थे. वह गाडी निकल जानेके बाद थोडी देर माहौल तंग रहा और फिर फिरसे पहले जैसा नॉर्मल होगया.

----------


## satyabrat

एक पुलिसका फोरेन्सीक टीम मेंबर बेडरुमके खुले दरवाजेके पास कुछ इन्वेस्टीगेशन कर रहा था. वह उसके पास जो बडा जाडा लेन्स था उसमेंसे जमीनपर कुछ मिलता है क्या यह ढुंढ रहा था. उतनेमें एक अनुशासनमे चल रहे जुतोंका 'टाक टाक' ऐसा आवाज आगया. वह इन्व्हेस्टीगेशन करनेवाला पलटकर देखनेके पहलेही उसे कडे स्वरमें पुछा हूवा सवाल सुनाई दिया '' बॉडी किधर है ? ''

'' सर इधर अंदर ..'' वह टीम मेंबर अदबके साथ खडा होता हूवा बोला.

डिटेक्टीव सॅम व्हाईट, उम्र साधारण पैंतिस के आसपास, कडा अनुशासन, लंबा कद, कसा हूवा शरीर , उस टीममेंबरने दिखाए रास्तेसे अंदर गया.

डिटेक्टीव सॅम जब बेडरुममें घुस गया तब उसे स्टीवनका शव बेडपर पडा हूवा मिल गया. उसकी आखें बाहर आयी हूई और गर्दन एक तरफ ढूलक गई हूई थी. बेडपर सबतरफ खुन ही खुन फैला हूवा था. उसका गला काटा हूवा था. बेडकी स्थीतीसे ऐसा लग रहा था की मरनेके पहले स्टीव्हन काफी तडपा होगा. डिटेक्टीव सॅमने बेडरुममें चारो तरफ अपनी नजर दौडाई. फोरेन्सीक टीम बेडरुममेंभी तफ्तीश कर रही थी. उनमेंसे एक कोनेमें ब्रशसे कुछ साफ करने जैसा कुछ कर रहा था तो दुसरा कमरेंमे अपने कॅमेरेसे तस्वीरें लेनेमें व्यस्त था.

एक फोरेन्सीक टीम मेंबरने डीटेक्टीव सॅमको जानकारी दी -

" सर मरनेवालेका नाम स्टीव्हन स्मीथ'

' फिंगरप्रींटस वैगेरे कुछ मिला क्या?"

' नही कमसे कम अबतक तो कुछ नही मिला '

डिटेक्टीव सॅमने फोटोग्राफरकी तरफ देखते हूए कहा, '' कुछ छुटना नही चाहिए इसका खयाल रखो''

'' यस सर '' फोटोग्राफर अदबके साथ बोला.

अचानक सॅमका ध्यान एक अजीब अप्रत्याशीत बात की तरफ आकर्षीत हूवा .

वह बेडरुमके दरवाजेके पास गया. दरवाजेका लॅच और आसपासकी जगह टूटी हूई थी.

'' इसका मतलब खुनी शायद यह दरवाजा तोडकर अंदर आया है '' सॅमने कहा.

जेफ, लगभग पैतीसके आसपास, छोटा कद, मोटा, उसका टीम मेंबर आगे आया, '' नही सर, असलमें यह दरवाजा मैने तोडा... क्योंकी हम जब यहां पहूंचे तब दरवाजा अंदरसे बंद था. ''

'' तुमने तोडा ?'' सॅमने आश्चर्यसे कहा.

'' यस सर''

'' क्या फिरसे अपने पहलेके धंदे शुरु तो नही किये ?'' सॅमने मजाकमें लेकिन चेहरेपर वैसा कुछ ना दिखाते हूए कहा.

'' हां सर ... मतलब नही सर''

सॅमने पलटकर एकबार फिरसे कमरेमें अपनी पैनी नजर दौडाई, खासकर खिडकीयोंकी तरफ देखा. बेडरुमको एकही खिडकी थी और वहभी अंदरसे बंद थी. वह बंद रहना लाजमी था क्योंकी रुम एसी थी.

'' अगर दरवाजा अंदरसे बंद था ... और खिडकीभी अंदरसे बंद थी ... तो फिर कातिल कमरेमें कैसे आया... ''

----------


## satyabrat

सब लोग आश्चर्यसे एकदुसरेकी तरफ देखने लगे.

'' और सबसे महत्वपुर्ण बात की वह अंदर आनेके बाद बाहर कैसे गया?'' जेफने कहा.

डिटेक्टीव्हने उसकी तरफ सिर्फ घुरकर देखा.

अचानक सबका खयाल एक इन्वेस्टीगेटींग ऑफिसरने अपनी तरफ खिंचा. उसको बेडके आसपास कुछ बालोंके टूकडे मिले थे.

'' बाल? ... उनको ठिकसे सिल कर आगेके इन्व्हेस्टीगेशनक   लिए लॅबमें भेजो ' सॅमने आदेश दिया.
डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅम अपने पुलिस स्टेशनमें अपने ऑफीसमें बैठा था. उतनेमें एक ऑफीसर वहा आ गया. उसने पोस्टमार्टमके कागजात सॅमके हाथमें थमा दीये. जब सॅम वह कागजात उलट पुलटकर देख रहा था वह ऑफिसर उसके बगलमें बैठकर सॅमको इन्वेस्टीगेशनके बारेमें और पोस्टमार्टमके बारेमें जानकारी देने लगा.

" मौत गला कटनेसे हूई है, और गला जब काटा गया तब स्टीव्हन शायद निंदमें होगा ऐसा इसमें लिखा है लेकिन कातिलने कौनसा हथीयार इस्तेमाल किया गया होगा इसका कोई पता नही चल रहा है. " वह ऑफिसर जानकारी देने लगा. .

" ऍ़मॅझींग ?" डिटेक्टीव सॅम मानो खुदसेही बोला.

'' और वहा मीले बालोंका क्या ?''

'' सर हमने उसकी जांच की ... लेकिन वे बाल आदमीके नही है ''

'' क्या आदमीके नही ? ...''

'' फिर शायद किसी भूतके होंगे... .'' वहां आकर उनके बातचीतमें घुसते हूए एक ऑफिसरने मजाकमें कहा.

भलेही उसने वह बात मजाकमें कही हो लेकिन वे एकदुसरेके मुंहको ताकते हूए दोतीन पल कुछभी नही बोले . कमरेमे एक अजीब अनैसर्गीक सन्नाटा छाया हूवा था.

'' मतलब वह कातिलके कोट के या जर्कीनके हो सकते है...'' सॅमके बगलमें बैठा ऑफिसर बात को संभालते हूए बोला.

'' और उसके मोटीव्हके बारेमें कुछ जानकारी ?''

'' घरकी सारी चिजे तो अपने जगह पर थी... कुछ भी किमती सामान चोरी नही गया है ... और घरमें कहीभी स्टीव्हनके हाथके और उंगलीयोंके निशानके अलावा और किसीकेभी हाथके या उंगलीयोंके निशान नही मिले... '' ऑफिसरने जानकारी दी.

'' अगर कातील भूत हो तो उसे किसी मोटीव्हकी क्या जरुरत?'' फिरसे वहां खडे अफसरने मजाकमें कहा.

फिर दो तीन पल सन्नाटेमें गए.

'' देखो ऑफिसर ... यहा सिरीयस मॅटर चल रहा है... आप कृपा करके ऐसी फालतू बाते मत करो...'' सॅमने उस अफसरको ताकीद दी.

'' मैने स्टीव्हनकी फाईल देखी है ... उसका पहलेका रेकॉर्ड कुछ उतना अच्छा नही... उसके खिलाफ पहलेसेही बहुत सारे गुनाहोके लिए मुकदमें दर्ज है... कुछ गुनाह साबीतभी हूए है और कुछपर अबभी केसेस जारी है... इससे ऐसा लगता है की हम जो केस हॅन्डल कर रहे है वह कोई आपसी दुष्मनी या रंजीशकी हो सकती है....'' सॅम फिरसे असली बात पर आकर बोला.

'' कातिलने अगर किसी गुनाहगारकोही मारा हो तो... '' बगलमें खडे उस ऑफिसरने फिरसे मजाक करनेके लिए अपना मुंह खोला तो सॅमने उसके तरफ एक गुस्सेसे भरा कटाक्ष डाला.

'' नही मतलब अगर वैसा है तो... अच्छाही है ना... एक तरहसे वह अपनाही काम कर रहा है... शायद जो काम हमभी नही कर पाते वह काम वह कर रहा है '' वह मजाक करनेवाला ऑफिसर अपने शब्द तोलमोलकर बोला.

'' देखो ऑफिसर ... हमारा काम लोगोंकी सेवा करना और उनकी हिफाजत करना है...''

'' गुनाहगारोंकीभी ?'' उस ऑफिसरने व्यंगात्मक ढंगसे कडवे शब्दोमें पुछा.

इसपर सॅम कुछ नही बोला. या फिर उसपर बोलनेके लिए उसके पास कुछ लब्ज नही थे. .
पॉल रॉबर्टस, काला रंग, उम्र पच्चीसके आसपास , लंबाई पौने छे फुट, घुंगराले बाल, अपने बेडरुममें सोया था. उसकी बेडरुम मतलब एक कबाडखाना था जिसमें इधर उधर फैला हूवा सामान, न्यूज पेपर्स, मॅगेझीन्स, व्हिस्कीकी खाली बोतले वह भी इधर उधर फैली हूई. मॅगेझीनके कव्हरपर जादातर लडकियोंकी नग्न तस्वीरें दिख रही थी. और बेडरुमकी सारी दिवारे उसके चहती हिरोइन्स की नग्न, अर्धनग्न तस्वीरोसे भरी हूई थी. स्टीव्हनके और पॉलके बेडरुममे काफी समानता थी. फर्क सिर्फ इतनाही था की पॉलके बेडरुमको दो खिडकियां थी और वह भी अंदरसे बंद. और बंद रुम एसी थी इसलिए नही तो शायद सावधानीके तौर थी. वह अपने जाडे, मुलायम, रेशमी गद्दीपर वैसाही जाडा, मुलायम, रेशमी तकीया सिनेसे लिपटाकर बारबार करवट बदल रहा था. शायद वह डिस्टर्ब्ड होगा. काफी समयतक उसने सोनेका प्रयास किया लेकिन उसे निंद नही आ रही थी. आखिर करवट बदल बदलकरभी निंद नही आ रही थी इसलिए वह बेडके निचे उतर गया. पैरमें स्लिपर चढाई.

क्या किया जाए ? ...

ऐसा सोचकर पॉल किचनकी तरफ चला गया. किचनमें जाकर किचनचा लाईट जलाया. फ्रीजसे पाणीकी बोतल निकाली. बडे बडे घुंट लेकर उसने एकही झटकेमें पुरी बोतल खाली कर दी. फिर वह बोतल वैसीही हाथमें लेकर वह किचनसे सिधा हॉलमें आया. हॉलमें पुरा अंधेरा छाया हूवा था. पॉल अंधारेमेही एक कुर्सीपर बैठ गया.

----------


## satyabrat

चलो थोडी देर टिव्ही देखते है ...

ऐसा सोचकर उसने बगलमें रखा हूवा रिमोट लेकर टिव्ही शुरु किया. जैसेही उसने टीव्ही शुरु किया डरके मारे उसके चेहरेका रंग उड गया, सारे बदनमें पसिने छुटने लगे, और उसके हाथपैर कांपने लगे. उसके सामने अभी अभी शुरु हूए टिव्हीके स्क्रिनपर एक खुनकी लकीर बहते हूए उपरसे निचेतक आयी थी. गडबडाकर वहं एकदम खडाही हूवा, और वैसेही घबराये हूये हालतमें उसने कमरका बल्ब जलाया.

कमरेंमे तो कोई नही है....

उसने टीव्हीकी तरफ देखा. टिव्हीके उपर एक मांस का टूटा हूवा टूकडा था और उसमेंसे अभीभी खुन बह रहा था.

चलते, लडखडाते हूए वह टेलीफोनके पास गया और अपने कपकपाते हाथसे उसने एक फोन नंबर डायल किया.
बाहर एक कॉलनीके प्लेग्राऊंडपर छोटे बच्चे खेल रहे थे. इतनेमें कर्कश आवाजमें सायरन बजाती हूई एक पुलिसकी गाडी वहांसे, बगलके रास्तेसे तेजीसे गुजरने लगी. सायरनका कर्कश आवाज सुनतेही कुछ खेल रहे छोटे बच्चे घबराकर अपने अपने मां बापकी तरफ दौड पडे. पुलिसकी गाडी आयी उसी गतिमें वहांसे गुजर गई और सामने एक मोड पर दाई तरफ मुड गई.
पुलिसकी गाडी सायरन बजाती हूई एक मकानके सामने आकर रुक गई. गाडी रुके बराबर डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅमके नेतृत्वमें एक पुलिसका दल गाडीसे उतरकर मकानकी तरफ दौड पडा.
'' तुम लोग जरा मकानके आसपास देखो...'' सॅमने उनमेंके अपने दो साथीयोंको हिदायत दी. वे दोनो बाकी साथीयोंको वही छोडकर एक दाई तरफसे और दुसरा बाई तरफसे इधर उधर देखते हूए मकानके पिछवाडे दौडने लगे. बाकीके पुलिस और सॅम दौडकर आकर मकानके मुख्य द्वारके सामने इकठ्ठा होगए. उसमेंके एकने , जेफने बेलका बटन दबाया. बेल तो बज रही थी लेकिन अंदर कुछ भी आहट नही सुनाई दे रही थी. थोडी देर राह देखकर जेफने फिरसे बेल दबाई. , इसबार दरवाजा भी खटखटाया.
'' हॅलो ... दरवाजा खोलो.. '' किसीने दरवाजा खटखटाते हूए अंदर आवाज दी.
लेकिन अंदर कोई हलचल या आहट नही थी. आखिर चिढकर सॅमने आदेश दिया , '' दरवाजा तोडो ''
जेफ और और एक दो साथी मिलकर दरवाजा जोर जोरसे ठोक रहे थे.
'' अरे इधर धक्का मारो''
'' नही अंदरकी कुंडी यहा होनी चाहिए... यहां जोरसे धक्का मारो ''
'' और जोरसे ''
'' सब लोग सिर्फ दरवाजा तोडनेमें मत लगे रहो ... कुछ लोग हमें गार्ड भी करो ''
सब गडबडमें आखिर दरवाजा धक्के मार मारकर उन्होने दरवाजा तोड दिया.
दरवाजा तोडकर दलके सब लोग घरमें घुस गए. डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅम हाथमें बंदूक लेकर सावधानीसे अंदर जाने लगा. उसके पिछे पिछे हाथमें बंदूक लेकर बाकी लोग एकदुसरेको गार्ड करते हूए अंदर घुसने लगे. अपनी अपनी बंदूक तानकर वे सब लोग तुरंत घरमें फैलने लगे. लेकिन हॉलमेंही एक विदारक दृष्य उनका इंतजार कर रहा था. जैसेही उन्होने वह दृष्य देखा, उनके चेहरेका रंग उड गया था. उनके सामने सोफेपर पॉल गीरा हूवा था, गर्दन कटी हूई, सब चिजे इधर उधर फैली हूई, उसकी आंखे बाहर आई हूई थी, और सर एक तरफ ढूलका हूवा था. उसकाभी खुन उसी तरहसे हूवा था जिस तरहसे स्टिव्हनका. सारी चिजे इधर उधर फैली हूई थी इससे यह प्रतित हो रहा था की यह भी मरने के पहले बहुत तडपा होगा.
'' घरमें बाकी जगह ढुंढो '' सॅमने आदेश दिया.
टीमके तिनचार मेंबर्स मकानमें कातिलको ढूंढनेके लिए इधर उधर फैल गए.
'' बेडरुममेंभी ढूंढो '' सॅमने ने जाने वालोंको हिदायद दी.
डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅमने कमरेंमे चारो तरफ एक नजर दौडाई. सॅमको टिव्हीके स्क्रिनपर बहकर निचेकी ओर गई खुनकी लकीर और उपर रखा हूवा मांसका टूकडा दिख गया. सॅमने इन्व्हेस्टीगेशन टीमके एक मेंबर को इशारा किया. वह तुरंत टिव्हीके पास जाकर वहा सबूत इकठ्ठा करनेमें जूट गया. बादमें सॅमने हॉलकी खिडकीयोंकी तरफ देखा. इसबार भी सारी खिडकीयां अंदरसे बंद थी. अचानक सोफेपर गीरे किसी चिजने सॅमका ध्यान खिंच लिया. वह वहा चला गया, जो था वह उठाकर देखा. वह एक बालोंका गुच्छा था, सोफेपर बॉडीके बगलमें पडा हूवा. वे सब लोग आश्चर्यसे कभी उस बालोंके गुच्छेकी तरफ देखते तो कभी एक दुसरेकी तरफ देखते. इन्व्हेस्टीगेशन टीमके एक मेंबरने वह बालोंका गुच्छा लेकर प्लास्टीकके बॅगमें आगेकी तफ्तीशके लिए सिलबंद किया. जेफ गडबडाया हूवा कभी उस बालोंके गुच्छेको देखता तो कभी टिव्हीपर रखे उस मांसके टूकडेकी तरफ. उसके दिमागमें... उसकेही क्यों बाकी लोगोंके दिमागमेंभी एक ही समय काफी सारे सवाल मंडरा रहे थे. लेकिन पुछे तो किसको पुछे? डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅम और उसका एक साथी कॅफेमें बैठे थे. उनमें कुछतो गहन चर्चा चल रही थी. उनके हावभावसे लग रहा था की शायद वे हालहीमें हूए दो खुनके बारेमे चर्चा कर रहे होंगे. बिच बिचमें दोनोभी कॉफीके छोटे छोटे घुंट ले रहे थे. अचानक कॅफेमें रखे टिव्हीपर चल रही खबरोंने उनका ध्यान आकर्षीत किया.
डिटेक्टीवने जितोड कोशीश की थी की प्रेस हालहीमें चल रहे खुनको जादा ना उछाले. लेकिन उनके लाख कोशीशके बादभी मेडीयाने जानकारी हासिल की थी. आखिर डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅमकोभी कुछ मर्यादाए थी. वे एक हद तक ही बातें मिडीयासे छुपा सकते है. और कभी कभी जिस बातको हम छुपाना चाहते है उसीकोही जादा उछाला जाता है.

----------


## satyabrat

टीव्ही न्यूज रिडर बोल रहा था - '' कातिलने कत्ल किए और एक शक्स की लाश आज तडके पुलिसको मिली. जिस तरहसे और जिस बर्बरतासे पहला खुन हुवा था उसी बर्बरतासे या यूं कहीए उससेभी जादा बर्बतासे .. इस शक्सकोभी मारा गया. इससे कोईभी इसी नतीजेपर पहूंचेगा की इस शहरमें एक खुला सिरीयल किलर घुम रहा है.... हमारी सुत्रोंने दिए जानकारीके हिसाबसे दोनोभी शव ऐसे कमरेंमे मिले की जो जब पुलिस पहुंची तब अंदरसे बंद थे. पुलिसको जब इस बारेंमे पुछा गया तो उन्होने इस मसलेपर कुछभी टिप्पनी करनेसे इनकार किया है. जिस इलाकेमें खुन हुवा वहा आसपासके लोग अब भी इस भारी सदमेंसे उभर नही पाये है. और शहरमेंतो सब तरफ दहशतका मौहोल बन चूका है. कुछ लोगोंके कहे अनुसार जिन दो शक्स का खुन हूवा है उनके नामपर गंभीर गुनाह दाखिल है. इससे एक ऐसा निष्कर्ष निकाला जा सकता है की जो भी खुनी हो वह गुनाहगारोंकोही सजा देना चाहता है. इसकी वजहसे कुछ आम लोग तो कातिलकी वाहवा कर रहे है...''
'' अगर खुनीको मिडीया अटेंशन चाहिए था तो वह उसमें कामयाब हो चूका है .. हमने लाख कोशीश की लेकिन आखिर कबतक हमभी प्रेससे बाते छुपा पाएंगे'' डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅमने अपने साथीसे कहा. लेकिन सामने बैठा ऑफिसर कुछभी बोला नही. क्योंकी अबभी वह खबरें सुननेंमे व्यस्त था.
जोभी हो यह सब जानकारी अपने डिपार्टमेंटके लोगोंनेही लिक की है...
लेकिन अब कुछभी नही किया जा सकता है...
एक बार धनुष्यसे छूटा तिर वापस नही लाया जा सकता है..
सॅम सोच रहा था. फिर और एक विचार सॅमके दिमागमें चमका -
कही ये अपने सामने बैठेवाला ऑफिसर तो नही... जो सब जानकारीयां लिक कर रहा हो...
सॅम एक अजिब नजरसे उसकी तरफ देख रहा था. लेकिन वह अबभी टिव्हीकी खबरें सुननेमें व्यस्त था.
शहरमें सब तरफ सारी दशहत फैल चूकी थी.
एक सिरीयल किलर शहरमें खुला घुम रहा है....
पुलिस अबभी उसको पकडनेमे नाकामयाब ...
वह और कितने कत्ल करनेवाला है? ...
उसका अगला शिकार कौन होगा?..
और वह लोगोंको क्यो मार रहा है ?...
कुछ कारणवश या युंही ?...
इन सारे सवालोंके जवाब किसीके पासभी नही थे. रोनाल्ड पार्कर, उम्र पच्चीस के आसपास, स्टायलीस्ट, रुबाबदार, अपने बेडरुमें सोया था. वह रह रहकर बेचैनीसे अपनी करवट बदल रहा था. इससे ऐसा लग रहा था की आज उसका दिमाग कुछ जगहपर नही था. थोडी देर करवट बदलकर सोनेकी कोशीश करनेके बादभी उसे निंद नही आ रही थी यह देखकर वह बेडसे उठकर बाहर आ गया, इधर उधर एक नजर दौडाई, और फिरसे बेडपर जाकर बैठ गया. उसने बेडके बगलमें रखा एक मॅगझीन उठाया और उसे खोलकर पढते हूए फिरसे बेडपर लेट गया. वह उस मॅगझीनके पन्ने, जिसपर लडकियोंकी नग्न तस्वीरे छपी थी, पलटने लगा.

सेक्स इज द बेस्ट वे टू डायव्हर्ट यूवर माईंन्ड ...

उसने सोचा. अचानक दुसरे कमरेसे 'धप्प' ऐसा कुछ आवाज उसे सुनाई दिया. वह चौंककर उठ बैठा , मॅगॅझीन बगलमें रख दिया और वैसीही डरे सहमे हालमें वह बेडसे निचे उतर गया.

यह कैसी आवाज .....

पहले तो कभी नही आई थी ऐसी आवाज... .

लेकिन आवाज आनेके बाद मै इतना क्यो चौक गया...

या हो सकता है आज अपनी मनकी स्थीती पहलेसेही अच्छी ना होनेसे ऐसा हूवा होगा...

धीरे धीरे इधर उधर देखते हूए वह बेडरुमके दरवाजेके पास गया. दरवाजेकी कुंडी खोली और धीरेसे थोडासा दरवाजा खोलकर अंदर झांककर देखा.

सब घरमें ढुंढनेके बाद रोनाल्डने हॉलमें प्रवेश किया. हॉलमें घना अंधेरा था. हॉलमेंका लाईट जलाकर उसने डरते हूएही चारो तरफ एक नजर दौडाई.

----------


## satyabrat

लेकिन कुछभीतो नही...

सबकुछ वहीका वही रखा हूवा ...

उसने फिरसे लाईट बंद किया और किचनकी तरफ निकल पडा.

किचनमेंभी अंधेरा था. वहांका लाईट जलाकर उसने चारोतरफ एक नजर दौडाई. अब उसका डर काफी कम हो चूका था. .

कहा कुछ तो नही ...

इतना डरनेकी कुछ जरुरत नही थी... .

वह पलटनेके लिए मुडनेही वाला था की किचनमें सिंकमें रखे किसी चिजने उसका ध्यान आकर्षीत किया. उसकी आंखे आश्चर्य और डर की वजहसे बडी हूई थी. एक पलमें इतने ठंडमेंभी उसे पसिना आया था. हाथपैर कांपनए लगे थे. उसके सामने सिंकमें खुनसे सना एक मांसका टूकडा रखा हूवा था. एक पलकाभी समय ना गंवाते हूए वह वहा से भाग खडा हूवा. क्या किया जाए उसे कुछ सुझ नही रहा था. गडबडाये और घबराये हूए हालमें वह सिधा बेडरुममे भाग गया और उसने अंदरसे कुंडी बंद कर ली थीडिटेक्टीव सॅम गोल्फ खेल रहा था. रोजमर्राके तनाव से मुक्तीके लिए यह एक अच्छा खासा उपाय उसने ढूंडा था. उसने एक जोरका शॉट मारनेके बाद बॉल आकाशसे होकर होल की तरफ लपक गया. बॉलने दो तिन बार गिरकर उछला और आखीर होलसे लगभग छे फिटकी दुरीपर लूढकते हूए रुका. सॅम बॉलके पास गया. जमीनके चढाई और ढलानका उसने अंदाजा लिया. बॉलके उपरसे टी घुमाकर उसे कितने जोरसे मारना पडेगा ईसका अनुमान लगाया. और बडी सावधानीसे, सही दिशामें, सही जोर लगाकर उसने हलकेही एक शॉट लगाया और बॉल लूढकते हूए बराबर होलमें जाकर समा गया. डिटेक्टीवके चेहरेपर एक जित की खुशी झलकने लगी. इतनेमें अचानक सॅमका मोबाईल बजा. डिटेक्टीव्हने डिस्प्ले देखा. लेकिन फोन नंबर तो पहचानका नही लग रहा था. उसने एक बटन दबाकर फोन अटेंड किया, ''यस''

'' डिटेक्टीव बेकर हियर'' उधरसे आवाज आया.

'' हा बोलो'' सॅम दुसरे गेमकी तैयारी करते हुए बोला.

'' मेरे जानकारीके हिसाबसे आप हालहीमें चल रहे सिरियल केसके इंचार्च हो ... बराबर?'' उधरसे बेकरने पुछा. .

'' जी हां '' सॅमने सिरीयल किलरका जिक्र होतेही अगला गेम खेलने का विचार त्याग दिया और वह आगे क्या बोलता है यह ध्यानसे सुनने लगा.

'' अगर आपको कोई ऐतराज ना हो ... मतलब अगर आज आप फ्री हो तो... क्या आप इधर मेरे पुलिस स्टेशनमें आ सकते हो?... मेरे पास इस केसके बारेमें कुछ महत्वपुर्ण जानकारी है... शायद आपके काम आयेगी..''

'' ठिक है ... कोई बात नही .. '' कहते हूए बगल से गुजर रहे लडकेको सामान उठानेका इशारा करते हूए सॅमने कहा.

सॅमने बेकरसे फोनपर मिलनेका वक्त वगैरे सब तय किया और वह सामान उठाकर ले जा रहे लडकेके साथ वापस हो लिया.. पोलिस स्टेशनमें डिटेक्टीव सॅम डिटेक्टीव बेकरके सामने बैठा हूवा था. डिटेक्टीव बेकर इस पुलिस स्टेशनका इंचार्ज था. डिटेक्टीव्ह बेकरका फोन आनेके पश्चात गोल्फका अगला गेम खेलनेकी सॅमकी इच्छाही खत्म हो चूकी थी. अपना सामान इकठ्ठा कर वह ताबडतोड तैयारी कर अपने पुलिस स्टेशनमें जानेके बजाय सिधा इधर निकल आया था. उनका 'हाय हॅलो' - सब फॉर्म्यालिटीज होनेके बाद अब डिटेक्टीव बेकरके पास उसके केसके बारेमें क्या जानकारी है यह सुननेके लिए वह उसके सामने बैठ गया. डिटेक्टीव बेकरने सब जानकारी बतानेके पहले एक बडा पॉज लिया. डिटेक्टीव सॅम भलेही अपने चेहरेपर नही आने दे रहा था फिरभी सब जानकारी सुननेके लिए वह बेताब हो चूका था और उसकी उत्सुकता सातवें आसमानपर पहूंच चूकी थी.

डिटेक्टीव्ह बेकर जानकारी देने लगा -

'' कुछ दिन पहले मेरे पास एक केस आयी थी ........

----------


## satyabrat

.... एक सुंदर शांत टाऊन. टाऊनमें हरा भरी घास और हरेभरे पेढ चारो तरफ फैले हूए थे. और उस हरीयालीमें रातमें तारे जैसे आकाशमें समुह-समुहसे चमकते है वैसे छोटे छोटे समुहमें घर इधर उधर फैले हूए थे. उसी हरीयालीमें गावके बिचोबिच एक पुरानी कॉलेजकी बिल्डींग थी.

कॉलजमें गलियारेमें स्टूडंट्स की भिड जमी हूई थी. शायद ब्रेक टाईम होगा. कुछ स्टूडंट्स समुहमें गप्पे मार रहे थे तो कुछ इधर उधर घुम रहे थे. जॉन कार्टर लगभग इक्कीस - बाईस सालका, स्मार्ट हॅंन्डसम कॉलेजका स्टूडंट और उसका दोस्त ऍथोनी क्लार्क - दोनो साथ साथ बाकी स्टूडंट्स के भिडसे रास्ता निकालते हूए चल रहे थे. .

'' ऍंथोनी चलो डॉक्टर अल्बर्टके क्लासमें जाकर बैठते है . बहुत दिन हुए है हमने उसका क्लास अटेंन्ड नही किया है. '' जॉनने कहा.

'' किसके ? डॉक्टर अल्बर्टके क्लासमें ? ... तुम्हारी तबियत तो ठिक है ना ?..'' ऍन्थोनीने आश्चर्यसे पुछा.

'' अरे नही ... मतलब अबतक वह जमा हूवा है या छोडकर गया यह देखकर आते है '' जॉनने कहा.

दोनो एकदूसरेको ताली देते हूए, शायद पहलेका कोई किस्सा याद कर जोरसे हंसने लगे.

चलते हूए अचानक जॉनने ऍन्थोनीको अपनी कोहनी मारते हूए बगलसे जा रहे एक लडके की तरफ उसका ध्यान आकर्षीत करनेका प्रयास किया. ऍन्थोनीने प्रश्नार्थक मुर्दामें जॉनकी तरफ देखा.

जॉन धीमे आवाजमें उसके कानके पास बुदबुदाया '' यही वह लडका... जो आजकल अपने होस्टेलमें चोरीयां कर रहा है ''

तबतक वह लडका उनको क्रॉस होकर आगे निकल गया था. ऍन्थोनीने पिछे मुडकर देखा. होस्टेलमें ऐन्थोनीकीभी कुछ चिजेभी गायब हो चूकी थी.

'' तुम्हे कैसे पता ?'' ऍन्थोनीने पुछा. .

'' उसके तरफ देखतो जरा... कैसा कैसा कसे हूए चोरोंकी खानदानसे लगता है साला.. ' जॉनने कहा.

'' अरे सिर्फ लगनेसे क्या होगा... हमें कुछ सबुतभीतो लगेगा. '' ऍन्थोनीने कहा.

'' मुझे ऍलेक्सभी कह रहा था. ... देर राततक वह भूतोंकी तरह होस्टेलमें सिर्फ घूमता रहता है ''

'' अच्छा ऐसी बात है ... तो फिर चल.. सालेको सिधा करते है.''

'' ऐसा सिधा करेंगे की साला जिंदगी भर याद रखेगा. ''

'' सिर्फ याद ही नही... सालेको बरबादभी करेंगे''

फिरसे दोनोंने कुछ फैसला किये जैसे एकदूसरेकी जोरसे ताली बजाई और फिरसे जोरसे हंसने लगे.
रातको होस्टेलके गलियारेमें घना अंधेरा था. गलियारेके लाईट्स या तो किसीने चोरी किये होंगे या लडकोने तोड दिए होंगे. एक काला साया धीरे धीरे उस गलियारेमे चल रहा था. और वहासे थोडीही दुरीपर जॉन, ऍन्थोनी और उसके दो दोस्त एक खंबेके पिछे छुपकर बैठे थे. उन्होने पक्का फैसला किया था की आज किसीभी हालमें इस चोरको पकडकर होस्टेलकी लगभग रोज होनेवाली चोरीयां रोकनी है. काफी समयसे वे वहां छिपकर चोरकी राह देख रहे थे. आखिर वह साया उन्हे दिखतेही उनके चेहरेपर खुशी की लहर दौड गई.

चलो इतने देरसे रुके... आखिर मेहनत रंग लाई...

खुशीके मारे उनमें खुसुर फुसुर होने लगी.

----------


## satyabrat

'' ए चूप रहो... यही अच्छा मौका है ... सालेको रंगे हाथ पकडनेका '' जॉनने सबको चूप रहनेकी हिदायत दी.

वे वहांसे छिपते हूए सामने जाकर एक दुसरे खंबेके पिछे छूप गए.

उन्होने चोरको पकडनेकी पुरी प्लॅनींग और तैयारी कर रखी थी. चारोंने आपसमें काम बांट लिया था. उन चारोंमें एक लडका अपने कंधेपर एक काला ब्लॅंकेट संभाल रहा था.

'' देखो... वह रुक गया ... सालेकी घोंगड रपेटही करेंगे'' जॉन धीरेसे बोला.

वह साया गलियारेमे चलते हूए एक रुमके सामने रुक गया.

'' अरे किसकी रुम है वह ?'' किसीने पुछा.

'' मेरीकी ..'' ऍन्थोनीने धीमे स्वरमे जवाब दिया.

वह काला साया मेरीके दरवाजेके सामने रुका और मेरीके दरवाजेके कीहोलमें अपने पासकी चाबी डालकर घुमाने लगा.

'' देखो उसके पास चाबीभी है '' कोई फुसफुसाया.

'' मास्टर की होगी '' किसीने कहा.

'' या डूप्लीकेट बनाकर ली होगी सालेने ''

'' अब तो वह बिलकुल मुकर नही पाएगा ... हम उसे अब रेड हॅंन्डेड पकड सकते है. '' जॉनने कहा.

जॉन और ऍन्थोनीने पिछे मुडकर उनके दो साथीयोंको इशारा किया.

'' चलो ... यह एकदम सही वक्त है '' ऍन्थोनीने कहा.

वह साया अब ताला खोलनेकी कोशीश करने लगा.

सब लोगोंने एकदम उस काले सायेपर हल्ला बोल दिया. ऍन्थोनीने उस सायेके शरीरपर उसके दोस्तके कंधेपर जो था वह ब्लॅंकेट डालकर लपेट दिया और जॉनने उस सायेको ब्लॅकेटके साथ कसकर पकड लिया.

'' पहले साले को मारो... '' कोई चिल्लाया.

सबलोग मिलकर अब उस चोरकी धुलाई करने लगे.

'' कैसा हाथ आया रे साले ... ''

'' ए साले ... दिखा अब कहां छुपाकर रखा है तुने होस्टेलका सारा चोरी किया हूवा माल''

ब्लॅंकेटके अंदरसे 'आं ऊं' ऐसा दबा हूवा स्वर आने लगा.

अचानक सामनेका दरवाजा खुला और मेरी गडबडाई हूई दरवाजेसे बाहर आगई. शायद उसे उसके रुमके सामने चल रहे धांदलीकी आहट हुई होगी. कमरेमें जल रहे लाईटकी रोशनी अब उस ब्लॅंकेटमें लिपटे चोरके शरीर पर पड गई.

'' क्या चल रहा है यहां '' मेरी घाबराये हूए हालमें हिम्मत बटोरती हूई बोली.

----------


## satyabrat

'' हमने चोरको पकडा है '' ऍन्थोनीने कहा.

'' ये तुम्हारा कमरा डूप्लीकेट चाबीसे खोल रहा था. '' जॉनने कहा.

उस चोरको ब्लॅंकेटके साथ पकडे हूए हालमें जॉनको उस चोरके शरीरपर कुछ अजीबसा लगा. धांदलीमें उसने क्या है यह टटोलनेके लिए ब्लॅंकेटके अंदरसे अपने हाथ डाले. जॉनने हाथ अंदर डालनेसे उसकी उस सायेपरकी पकड ढीली हो गई और वह साया ब्लॅंकेटसे बाहर आगया.

'' ओ माय गॉड नॅन्सी! '' मेरी चिल्लाई.

नॅन्सी कोलीन उनकेही क्लासमेंकी एक सुंदर स्टूडंट थी. वह ब्लॅकेटसे बाहर आई और अभीभी असंमजसके स्थितीमें जॉन उसके दोनो उरोज अपने हाथमें कसकर पकडा हूवा था. उसने खुदको छुडा लिया और एक जोर का तमाचा जॉनके कानके निचे जड दिया.

जॉनको क्या बोले कुछ समझमें नही रहा था वह बोला, '' आय ऍम सॉरी .. आय ऍम रियली सॉरी ''

'' वुई आर सॉरी ...'' ऍन्थोनीनेभी कहा.

'' लेकिन इतने रात गए तुम यहां क्या कर रही हो?'' मेरी नॅन्सीके पास जाते हूए बोली.

'' इडीयट ... आय वॉज ट्राईंग टू सरप्राईज यू... तूम्हे जनमदिनकी शुभकामनाएं देने आई थी मै..'' नॅन्सी उसपर चिढते हूए बोली.

'' ओह ... थॅंक यू ... आय मीन सॉरी ... आय मीन आर यू ओके?'' मेरीको क्या बोले कुछ समझ नही आ रहा था.

मेरी नॅन्सीको रुममें ले गई. और जॉन फिरसे माफी मांगनेके लिए रुममे जानेलगा तो दरवाजा उसके मुंहपर धडामसे बंद होगया.
क्लास चल रहा था. क्लासमें जॉन और उसके दो दोस्त पास-पास बैठे थे. जॉनका खयाल बिलकुल क्लासमें नही था. वह बेचैन लग रहा था और अस्वस्थतासे क्लास खतम होने की राह देख रहा था. उसने एकबार पुरे क्लासपर अपनी नजर घुमाई, खासकर नॅन्सीकी तरफ देखा. लेकिन उसका कहा उसकी तरफ ध्यान था? वह तो अपनी नोट्स लेनेमे व्यस्त थी. कल रातका वाक्या याद कर जॉनको फिरसे अपराधी जैसा लगने लगा.

उस बेचारीको क्या लगा होगा ? ...

इतने सारे लोगोंके सामने और मेरीके सामने मैने ...

नही मैने ऐसा नही करना चाहिए था...

लेकिन जोभी हूवा वह गलतीसे हूवा...

मुझे क्या मालूम था की वह चोर ना होकर नॅन्सी थी...

नही मुझे उसकी माफी मांगना चाहिए...

लेकिन कल तो मैने उसकी माफी मांगनेका प्रयास किया था ..

तो उसने धडामसे गुस्सेसे दरवाजा बंद किया था...

नही मुझे वह जबतक माफ नही करती तबतक माफी मांगतेही रहना चाहिए...

उसके दिमागमें विचारोंका तुफान उमड पडा था. इतनेमें पिरियड बेल बजी. शायद ब्रेक हो गया था.

चलो यह अच्छा मौका है ...

उसे माफी मांगनेका ...

वह उठकर उसके पास जानेही वाला था इतनेमें वह लडकियोंकी भिडमें कही गुम होगई थी.

ब्रेककी वजहसे कॉलेजके गलियारेमें स्टूडंट्स की भिड जमा हो गई थी. छोटे छोटे समूह बनाकर गप्पे मारते हूए स्टूडंट्स सब तरफ फैल गए थे. और उस भिडसे रास्ता निकालते हूए जॉन और उसके दो दोस्त उस भिडमें नॅन्सीको ढूंढ रहे थे.

कहा गई?...

अभी तो लडकियोंकी भिडमें क्लाससे बाहर जाते हूए दिखी थी... .

वे तिनो इधर उधर देखते हूए उसे ढूंढनेकी कोशीश करने लगे. आखिर एक जगह कोनेमें उन्हे अपने दोस्तोंके साथ बाते करती हूइ नॅन्सी दिख गई.

''चलो मेरे साथ... '' जॉनने अपने दोस्तो से कहा.

'' हम किसलिए ... हम यही रुकते है ... तुम ही जावो.. '' उसके दोस्तोमेंसे एक बोला.

'' अबे... साथ तो चलो '' जॉन उनको लगभग पकडकर नॅन्सीके पास ले गया.

----------


## satyabrat

जब जॉन और उसके दोस्त उसके पास गए तब उसका खयाल इन लोगोंकी तरफ नही था. वह अपनी गप्पे मारनेमें मशगुल थी. नॅन्सीने गप्पे मारते हूए एक नजर उनपर डाली और उनकी तरफ ध्यान ना देते हूए अपनी बातोंमेही व्यस्त रही. जॉनने उसके और पास जाकर उसका ध्यान अपनी तरफ आकर्षीत करनेका प्रयास किया. लेकिन बार बार वह उनकी तरफ ध्यान ना देते हूए उन्हे टालनेका प्रयास कर रही थी. उधर उनसे काफी दूर ऍन्थोनी गलियारेसे जारहा था वह जॉनकी तरफ देखकर मुस्कुराया और उसने अपना अंगूठा दिखाकर उसे बेस्ट लक विश किया.

'' नॅन्सी ... आय ऍम सॉरी'' जॉनको इतने लडको लडकियोंकी भिडमें शर्मभी आ रही थी. फिरभी ढांढस बांधते हूए उसने कहा.

नॅन्सीने एक कॅजूअल नजर उसपर डाली.

जॉनकी गडबडी हूइ दशा देखकर उसके दोस्तोने अब सिच्यूएशन अपने हाथमे ली.

'' ऍक्च्यूअली हम एक चोरको पकडनेकी कोशीश कर रहे थे. '' एक दोस्तने कहा.

'' हां ना ... वह रोज होस्टेलमें चोरी कर रहा था. '' दुसरे दोस्त ने कहा.

जॉन अब अपनी गडबडीभरी दशासे काफी उभर गया था. उसने फिरसे हिम्मत कर अपनी रट जारी रखी, , '' नॅन्सी ... आय ऍम सॉरी ... आय रियली डीडन्ट मीन इट... मै तो उस चोरको पकडनेकी ... .''

जॉन हाथोके अलग अलग इशारोंसे अपने भाव व्यक्त करनेकी कोशीश कर रहा था. वह क्या बोल रहा था और क्या इशारे कर रहा था उसका उसकोही समझ नही आ रहा था. आखिर वह एक हाव-भावके पोजीशनमें रुका. जब वह रुका तब उसके खयालमें आया की, भलेही स्पर्ष ना कर रहे हो, लेकिन उसके दोनो हाथ फिरसे नॅन्सीके उरोजोंके आसपास थे. वह नॅन्सीकेभी खयालमें आया. उसने झटसे अपने हाथ पिछे खिंच लिए. उसने गुस्सेसे भरा एक कटाक्ष उसके उपर डाला और फिरसे एक जोरका चांटा उसके गालपर जडकर चिढकर बोली, '' बद्तमीज''

इसके पहलेकी जॉन फिरसे संभलकर कुछ बोले वह गुस्सेसे पैर पटकाती हूई वहांसे चली गई थी. जब वह होशमें आया वह दूर जा चूकी थी और जॉन अपना गाल सहलाते हूए वहां खडा था.
शामका समय था. अपनी शॉपींगसे लदी हूई बॅग संभालती हूई नॅन्सी फुटपाथसे जा रही थी. वैसे अब खरीदनेका कुछ खास नही बचा था. सिर्फ एक-दो चिजे खरीदनेकी बची थी.

वह चिजे खरीद ली की फिर घरही वापस जाना है...

वह बची हूई एक-दो चिजे लेकर जब वापस जानेके लिए निकली तब लगभग अंधेरा होनेको आया था और रास्तेपरभी बहुत कम लोग बचे थे. चलते चलते नॅन्सीके अचानक खयालमें आया की बहुत देरसे कोई उसका पिछा कर रहा है. उसकी पिछे मुडकर देखनेकी हिम्मत नही बन रही थी. वह वैसेही चलती रही. फिरभी उसका पिछा जारी है इसका उसे एहसास हूवा. अब वह घबरा गई. पिछे मुडकर ना देखते हूए वह वैसेही जोरसे आगे चलने लगी.

इतनेमे उसे पिछेसे आवाज आया , '' नॅन्सी ''

वह एक पल रुकी और फिर चलने लगी.

पिछेसे फिरसे आवाज आया, '' नॅन्सी ...''.

आवाजके लहजेसे नही लग रहा था की पिछा करने वाले का कोई गलत इरादा हो. नॅन्सीने चलते चलतेही पिछे मुडकर देखा. पिछे जॉनको देखतेही वह रुक गई. उसके चेहरेपर परेशानीके भाव भाव दिखने लगे.

यह इधरभी ..

अबतो सर पटकनेकी नौबत आई है...

वह एक बडा फुलोंका गुलदस्ता लेकर उसके पास आ रहा था. वह देखकर तो उसे एक क्षण लगाभी की सचमुछ अपना सर पटक ले. वह जॉन उसके नजदिक आनेतक रुक गई.

'' क्यो तुम मेरा लगातार पिछा कर रहे हो ?'' नॅन्सी नाराजगी जताते हूए गुस्सेसे बोली.

'' मुझपर एक एहसान करदो और भगवानके लिए मेरा पिछा करना छोड दो '' वह गुस्सेसे हाथ जोडते हूए, उसका पिछा छूडा लेनेके अविर्भावमें बोली.

गुस्सेसे वह पलट गई और फिरसे आगे पैर पटकती हूई चलने लगी. जॉनभी बिचमें थोडा फासला रखते हूए उसके पिछे पिछे चलने लगा.

जॉन फिरसे पिछा कर रहा है यह पता चलतेही वह गुस्सेसे रुक गई.

जॉनने अपनी हिम्मत बटोरकर वह फुलोंका गुलदस्ता उसके सामने पकडा और कहा, '' आय ऍम सॉरी...''

नॅन्सी गुस्सेसे तिलमिलाई. उसे क्या बोले कुछ सुझ नही रहा था. जॉनकोभी आगे क्या बोले कुछ समझ नही रहा था.

'' आय स्वीअर, आय मीन इट'' वह अपने गलेको हाथ लगाकर बोला.

नॅन्सी गुस्सेमेतो थी ही, उसने झटकेसे अपने चेहरेपर आ रही बालोंकी लटे एक तरफ हटाई. जॉनको लगा की वह फिरसे एक जोरदार तमाचा अपने गालपर जडने वाली है. डरके मारे अपनी आंखे बंद कर उसने झटसे अपना चेहरा पिछे हटाया.

उसकेभी यह खयालमें आया और वह अपनी हंसी रोक नही सकी. उसका वह डरा हूवा सहमा हूवा बच्चोके जैसा मासूम चेहरा देखकर वह खिलखिलाकर हंस पडी. उसका गुस्सा कबका रफ्फु चक्कर हो गया था. जॉनने आंखे

----------


## satyabrat

खोलकर देखा. तबतक वह फिरसे रास्तेपर आगे चल पडी थी. थोडी देर चलनेके बाद एक मोडपर मुडनेसे पहले नॅन्सी रुक गई, उसने पिछे मुडकर जॉनकी तरफ देखा. एक नटखट मुस्कुराहटसे उसका चेहरा खिल गया था. गडबडाए हूए हालमें, संभ्रममे खडा जॉनभी उसकी तरफ देखकर मंद मंद मुस्कुराया. वह फिरसे आगे चलते हूए उस मोडपर मुडकर उसके नजरोंसे ओझल हो गई. भले ही वह उसके नजरोंसे ओझल हूई थी, फिरभी जॉन खडा होकर उधर मंत्रमुग्ध होकर देख रहा था. उसे रह रहकर उसकी वह नटखट मुस्कुराहट याद आ रही थी.

वह सचमुछ मुस्कुराई थी या मुझे वैसा आभास हूवा ....

नही नही आभास कैसे होगा ...

यह सच है की वहं मुस्कुराई थी ...

वह मुस्कुराई इसका मतलब उसने मुझे माफ किया ऐसा समझना चाहिए क्या? ...

हां वैसा समझनेमें कोई दिक्कत नही...

लेकिन उसका वह मुस्कुराना कोई मामूली मुस्कुराना नही था...

उसके उस मुस्कुराहटमें औरभी कुछ गुढ अर्थ छिपा हूवा था...

क्या था वह अर्थ?...

जॉन वह अर्थ समझनेकी कोशीश करने लगा. और जैसे जैसे वह अर्थ उसके समझमें आ रहा था उसकेभी चेहरेपर वही, वैसीही मुस्कुराहट फैलने लगी.
धीरे धीरे जॉन और नॅन्सी एकदूसरेके नजदीक खिंचते चले गए. उनके दिलमें कब प्रेमका बिज पनपना शुरु होगया उन्हे पता ही नही चला. झगडेसेभी प्रेमकी भावना पनप सकती है यह वे खुद अनुभव कर रहे थे. कॉलेजमे कोई पिरियड खाली होने पर वे मिलते. कॉलेज खत्म होनेपर मिलते. लायब्रीमें पढाईके बहानेसे मिलते थे. मिलनेका एक भी मौका वे छोडना नही चाहते थे. लेकिन सब छिप छिपकर चल रहा था. उन्हेने उनका प्रेम अभीतक किसीके खयालमें आने नही दिया था. लेकिन जो किसीके खयालमें नही आये उसे प्रेम कैसे कहे? या फिर एक वक्त ऐसा आता है की प्रेमी इतने बिन्दास हो जाते है की उनका प्रेम किसीके खयालमें आयेगा या किसीको पता चलेगा इस बातकी फिक्र करना वे छोड देते है. लोगोको अपना प्रेम पता चले ऐसी सुप्त भावनाभी शायद उनके मनमे आती हो.

काफी रात हो चूकी थी. अपनी बेटी अभीतक कैसे घर वापस नही आई यह चिंता नॅन्सीके पिता को खाये जा रही थी. वे बेचैन होकर हॉलमें चहलकदमी कर रहे थे. वैसी उन्होने नॅन्सीको पुरी छूट दे रखी थी. लेकिन ऐसी गैर जिम्मेदाराना वह कभी नही लगी थी. कभी देर होती तो वह घर फोन कर बताती थी. लेकिन आज उसने फोन करनेकीभी जहमत नही उठाई थी. इतने सालका उसके पिताका अनुभव कह रहा था की मामला कुछ गंभीर है.

नॅन्सी किसी गलत संगतमें तो नही फंस गई?...

या फिर ड्रग्ज वैगेरेकी लत तो नही लगी उसे ?...

अलग अलग प्रकारके अलग अलग विचार उनके दिमागमें घुम रहे थे. इतनेमें उन्हे बाहर कोई आहट हूई.

एक बाईक आकर घरके कंपाऊंडके गेटके सामने रुकी. बाईकके पिछेकी सिटसे नॅन्सी उतर गई. उसने सामने बैठे जॉनके गालका चूंबन लिया और वह गेटके तरफ निकल दी.

घरके अंदरसे, खिडकीसे नॅन्सीके पिता वह सब नजारा देख रहे थे. उनके चेहरेसे ऐसा लग रहा था की वे गुस्सेसे आगबबुला हो रहे थे. अपनी बेटीको कोई बॉय फ्रेंड है यह उनको गुस्सा आनेका कारण नही था. कारण कुछ अलग ही था.

हॉलमे सोफेपर नॅन्सीके पिता बैठे हूए थे और उनके सामने गर्दन झुकाकर नॅन्सी खडी थी.

----------


## satyabrat

'' इन ब्लडी एशीयन लोगोंके अलावा तुम्हे दूसरा कोई नही मिला क्या? '' उनका गुस्सेसे भरा गंभीर स्वर गुंजा.

नॅन्सीके मुंहसे शब्द नही निकल पा रहा था. वह अपने पितासे बात करनेके लिए हिंम्मत जुटानेका प्रयास कर रही थी. उतनेमे नॅन्सीका भाई जॉर्ज कोलीन्स, उम्र लगभग तिस के आसपास, गंभीर व्यक्तीमत्व, हमेशा किसी सोचमें खोया हूवा, ढीला ढीलासा रहनसहन, घरमेंसे वहा आ गया. वह नॅन्सीके बगलमें जाकर खडा हो गया. नॅन्सीकी गर्दन अभीभी झूकी हूई थी. उसका भाई बगलमें आकर खडा होनेसे उसमें थोडा ढांढस बंध गया. वह गर्दन निचेही रखकर अपनी हिम्मत जुटाकर एक एक शब्द तोलमोलकर बोली, '' वह एक अच्छा लडका है ... आप उसे एक बार मिल तो लो ''

'' चूप बैठो ... मुरख .. मुझे उससे मिलनेकी बिलकूल इच्छा नही. .. अगर तुम्हे इस घरमें रहना है तो तुम मुझे दुबारा उसके साथ दिखनी नही चाहिए... समझी '' उसके पिताने अपना अंतिम फैसला सुना दिया.

नॅन्सीके आंखोमें आंसू आगए और वहा से अपने आंसू छिपाते हूए वह घरके अंदर दौड पडी. जॉर्ज सहानुभूतीसे उसे अंदर जाते हूए देखता रहा.

घरमें किसीकीभी पिताजीसे बहस करनेकी हिम्मत नही थी.

जॉर्ज हिम्मत जुटाकर उसके पिताजीसे बोला, , '' पप्पा... आपको ऐसा नही लगता की आप थोडे जादाही कठोर हो रहे हो .... आपने कमसे कम नॅन्सी क्या बोलना चाहती है यह तो सुनना चाहिए... और एक बार वक्त निकालकर उस लडकेसे मिलनेमे क्या हर्ज है.?''

'' मै उसका बाप हूं... उसका भला बूरा मेरे सिवा और कौन जान सकता है?.. और तुम्हारी नसिहत तुम्हारे पास ही रखो... मुझे उसके तुम्हारे जैसे हूए हाल देखनेकी बिलकुल इच्छा नही है... तुमनेभी एक एशीयन लडकीसे शादी की थी... आखिर क्या हूवा?... तुम्हारी सब प्रॉपर्टी हडप कर उसने तुम्हे भगवान भरोसे छोड दिया..'' उसके पिताजी तेजीसे कदम बढाते हूए गुस्सेसे कमरेसे बाहर जाने लगे.

'' पप्पा आदमीका स्वभाव आदमी-आदमीमें फर्क लाता है... ना की उसका रंग, या उसका राष्ट्रीयत्व...'' जॉर्ज उसके पिताजीको बाहर जाते हूए उनकी पिठकी तरफ देखकर बोला.

----------


## satyabrat

उसके पिताजी जाते जाते अचानक दरवाजेमें रुक गए और उधर ही मुंह रखते हूए कठोर लहजेमें बोले, ''

'' और तुम्हे उसकी पैरवी करनेकी बिलकुल जरुरत नही... और ना ही उसे सपोर्ट करनेकी ''

जॉर्ज कुछ बोले इसके पहलेही उसके पिताजी वहांसे जा चूके थे.

इधर नॅन्सीके घरके बाहर अंधेरेमें खिडकीके पास छिपकर एक काला साया अंदर चल रहा यह सारा नजारा देख और सुन रहा था.
क्लासमें एक लेडी टीचर पढा रही थी. क्लासमें कॉलेजके छात्र ध्यान देकर उन्हे सुन रहे थे. उन्ही छात्रोमें जॉन और नॅन्सी बैठे हूए थे.

'' सो द मॉरल ऑफ द स्टोरी इज... कुछभी फैसला न लेते हूए बिचमेंही लटकनेसे अच्छा है कुछतो एक फैसला लेना ...'' टीचरने अबतक पढाए पाठका निष्कर्ष संक्षेपमें बताया.

नॅन्सीने छूपकर एक कटाक्ष जॉनकी तरफ डाला. दोनोंकी आखें मिल गई. दोनोंभी एक दुसरेकी तरफ देख मुस्कुराए. नॅन्सीने एक नोटबुकका पन्ना जॉनको दिखाया. उस नोटबुकके पन्नेपर बडे अक्षरोंमे लिखा था 'लायब्ररी'. जॉनने हां मे अपना सर हिलाया. उतनेमें पिरीयड बेल बजी. पहले टिचर और बादमें छात्र धीरे धीरे क्लाससे बाहर जाने लगे.

जॉन हमेशा की तरह जब लायब्ररीमें गया तब ब्रेक टाईम होनेसे वहां कोईभी छात्र नही थे. उसने नॅन्सीको ढूंढनेके लिए इधर उधर नजर दौडाई. नॅन्सी एक कोनेमे बैठकर किताब पढ रही थी. या कमसेकम वैसा दिखावा करनेकी चेष्टा कर रही थी. नॅन्सीने आहट होतेही किताबसे सर उपर उठाकर उधर देखा.

दोनोंकी नजरे मिलतेही वह वहांसे उठकर किताबोंके रॅकके पिछे जाने लगी. जॉनभी उसके पिछे पिछे जाने लगा. एकदुसरेसे कुछभी ना बोलते हूए या कुछभी इशारा ना करते हूए सबकुछ हो रहा था. उनका यह शायद रोजका दिनक्रम होगा. नॅन्सी कुछ ना बोलते हूए भलेही रॅकके पिछे जा रही थी लेकिन उसके दिमागमें विचारोंका तुफान उमड पडा था.

जो भी हो आज कुछ तो आखरी फैसला लेनाही है...

ऐसे कितने दिन तक ना इधर ना उधर इस हालमें रहेंगे...

टीचरने जो पढाए पाठका संक्षेपमें निष्कर्ष बताया था.. वह सही था...

हमें कुछ तो ठोस निर्णय लेनाही होगा...

आर या पार ...

बस अब बहुत हो गया ...

उसके पिछे पिछे जॉन रॅकके पिछे कुछ ना बोलते हूए जा रहा था. लेकिन उसके दिमागमेंभी विचारोंका सैलाब उमड पडा था.

हमेशा नॅन्सी पिरियड होनेके बाद लायब्रीमें मिलनेके लिए इशारा करती थी. ...

लेकिन आज उसने पिरियड शुरु था तबही इशारा किया..

उसके घरमें कुछ अघटीत तो नही घटा...

उसके चेहरेसे वह किसी दूविधामें लग रही थी ...

अपने घरके दबावमें आकर वह मुझे छोड तो नही देगी...

अलग अगल प्रकारके विचार उसके दिमागमें घुम रहे थे.

रॅकके पिछे कोनेमें किसीके नजरमें नही आये ऐसे जगहपर नॅन्सी पहूंच गई और पिछेसे दिवारको अपना एक पैर लगाकर वह जॉनकी राह देखने लगी.

जॉन उसके पास जाकर पहूंचा और उसके चेहरेके भाव पढनेकी कोशीश करते हूए उसके सामने खडा हो गया.

'' तो फिर तय हूवा ... आज रात ग्यारह बजे तैयार रहो ..'' नॅन्सीने कहा.

चलो मतलब अबभी नॅन्सी अपने घरके लोगोंके दबावमें नही आयी थी...

जॉनको सुकूनसा महसुस हूवा.

लेकिन उसने सुझाया हूवा यह दुसरा रास्ता कहां तक सही है? ...

यह एकदम चरम भूमीकातो नही हो रही है ? ...

'' नॅन्सी तुम्हे नही लगता की हम जरा जल्दीही कर रहे है... हम कुछ दिन रुकेंगे... और देखते है कुछ बदलता है क्या ... '' जॉनने कहा.

'' जॉन चिजे अपने आप नही बदलती... हमें उन्हे बदलना पडता है... '' नॅन्सीने दृढतासे कहा.

----------


## satyabrat

उनकी बहूत देर तक चर्चा चलती रही. जॉनको अभीभी उसकी भूमीका सही नही लग रही थी. लेकिने एक तरहसे उसका सहीभी था. कभी कभी ताबडतोड निर्णय लेनाही अच्छा होता है. जॉन सोच रहा था.

लेकिन इस फैसलेके लिए मै अबभी पूरी तरहसे तैयार नही हूं...

मुझे मेरे घरके लोगोंके बारेंमेंभी सोचना चाहिए...

लेकिन नही हम कितने दिन तक इस तरह बिचमें लटके रहेंगे...

हमें कुछतो ठोस कदम उठाना जरुरी है...

जॉन अपना एक फैसलेपर पहूंचकर दृढतासे उसपर कायम रहनेका प्रयास कर रहा था.

उधर रॅकके पिछे उन दोनोंकी चर्चा चल रही थी और इधर दो रॅक छोडकर एक साया छूपकर उन दोनोंकी सब बातें सुन रहा था.
जॉनके दिमागमें विचारोकी कश्मकश चल रही थी. अब वह जो फैसला लेनेवाला था उसकी वजहसे होनेवाले सब परिणामोंके बारेमें वह सोच रहा था. नॅन्सीके साथ लायब्ररीमें किए चर्चासे दो-तीन बाते एकदम साफ हो गई थी - 

एक तो नॅन्सी भलेही उपरसे ना लगे लेकिन अंदरसे वह बहुत खंबीर और जबान की पक्की है... 

वह किसीभी हालमें मुझे नही छोडेगी... 

या फिर वैसा सोचेगीभी नही .....

लेकिन अब उसे अपने आपकाही भरोसा नही लग रहा था. 

मैभी उसकी तरह अंदरसे खंबीर और पक्का हू क्या ?...

बुरे वक्तमें मेरा उसके प्रती प्रेम वैसाही कायम रहेगा क्या ?...

या बुरे वक्तमें वह बदल सकता है ?..

वह अब खुदकोही आजमा रहा था. वक्तही वैसा आया था की उसे खुदकाही विश्वास नही लग रहा था. 

परंतू नही ...

मुझे ऐसा ढिला ढाला रहकर नही चलेगा... 

मुझेभी कुछ ठोस फैसला लेना होगा.. 

और एक बार निर्णय लिया तो फिर बादमें उसके कुछ भी परिणाम हो, मुझे उसपर कायम रहना होगा... 


जॉनने आखीर मनही मन एक ठोस फैसला लिया. 

अपने कमरेका दरवाजा अंदरसे बंद कर वह उसे जिसकी जरुरत पडेगी वह सारी चिजे अपने बॅगमें भरने लगा. 

सबकुछ ठिक तो होगा ना ?...

मुझे मेरे घरवालोंको सब बताना चाहिए क्या ?...

सोचते सोचते उसने अपनी सारी चिजें बॅगमें भर दी. 

कपडे वैगेरा बदलकर उसने कुछ बचातो नही इसकी तसल्ली की. आखरी बची हूई एक चिज डालकर उसने बॅककी चैन लगाई. चेनका एक विशीष्ट ऐसा आवाज हूवा. उसने वह बॅग उठाकर सामने टेबलपर रख दी और टेबलके सामने रखे कुर्सीपर थोडा सुस्तानेके लिए बैठ गया. वह एक-दो पलही बैठा होगा की इतनेमें उसका मोबाईल व्हायब्रेट हो गया. उसने जेबसे मोबाईल निकालकर उसका डीस्प्ले देखा. डिस्प्लेपर उसे 'नॅन्सी' ऐसे डिजीटल शब्द दिखाई दिए. वह तुरंत कुर्सीसे उठ खडा हूवा. मोबाईल बंद किया, बॅग उठाई और धीरेसे कमरेसे बाहर निकल गया. 

इधर उधर देखते हूए सावधानीसे जॉन मुख्य दरवाजेसे बाहर आ गया और उसने दरवाजा बाहरसे खिंचकर बंद कर लिया. फिर जॉगींग कियेजैसा वह कंधेपर बॅग लेकर कंपाऊंडके गेटके पास गया. बाहर रास्तेपर उसे एक टॅक्सी रुकी हूई दिखाई दी. कंपाऊंड के गेटसे बाहर निकलकर उसने गेटभी खिंचकर बंद कर लिया. टॅक्सीके पास पहूंचतेही उसे टॅक्सीमें पिछली सिटपर बैठकर उसकी राह देख रही नॅन्सी दिखाई दी. दोनोंकी नजरे मिली. दोनो एकदुसरेकी तरफ देखकर मुस्कुराए. झटसे जाकर वह बॅगके साथ नॅन्सीके बगलमें टॅक्सीमें घुस गया. टॅक्सीके दरवाजेका बडा आवाज ना हो इसका खयाल रखते हूए उसने सावधानीसे दरवाजा धीरेसे खिंच लिया. दोनो एकदुसरेकी बाहोंमे घुस गए. उनके चेहरेपर एक विजयी हास्य फैल गया था. 

अब उनकी टॅक्सी घरसे बहुत दुर तेजीसे दौड रही थी. वे दोनो तेजीसे दौडती टॅक्सीके खिडकीसे आरहे तेज हवाके झोकेंका आनंद ले रहे थे. लेकिन उन्हे क्या पता था की एक काला साया पिछे एक दुसरी टॅक्सीमें बैठकर उनका पिछा कर रहा था.....


.... डिटेक्टीव्ह बेकर हकिकत बयान करते हूए रुक गया. डिटक्टीव सॅमने वह क्यों रुका यह जाननेके लिए उसके तरफ देखा. डिटेक्टीव्ह बेकरने सामने रखा ग्लास उठाकर पाणीका एक घूंट लिया. तबतक ऑफिसबॉयने चाय पाणी लाया था. डिटेक्टीव्हने वह उसके सामने बैठे डिटेक्टीव सॅम और उसके साथ आये एक ऑफिसरको परोसनेके लिए ऑफिसबायको इशारा किया.

----------


## satyabrat

ऑफिसबॉय चाय पाणी लेकर आनेसे बेकर जो हकिकत बता रहा था उसमें खंड पड गया. सॅमको और उसके साथीदारको आगेकी कहानी सुननेकी बडी उत्सुकता हो रही थी. सब लोगोंका चायपाणी होनेके बाद डिटेक्टीव्ह बेकर फिरसे आगेकी कहानी बताने लगा ....


... जॉनकी और नॅन्सीकी टॅक्सी रेल्वे स्टेशनपर पहूंच गई. दोनो टॅक्सीसे उतर गए. टॅक्सीवालेका किराया चूकाकर वे अपना सामान लेकर टिकीटकी खिडकीके पास चले गए. कहां जाना है यह उन्होने अबतक तय नही किया था. बस यहांसे निकल जाना है इतनाही उन्होने तय किया था. एक ट्रेन प्लॅटफॉर्मपर खडीही थी. जॉनने जल्दीसे उसी ट्रेनका टिकट निकाला. 

प्लॅटफॉर्मपर वे अपना टिकट लेकर अपना रेल्वेका डिब्बा ढूंढने लगे. डिब्बा ढूंढनेके लिए उन्हे जादा मशक्कत नही करनी पडी. मुख्य दरवाजेसे उनका डिब्बा नजदिकही था. ट्रेन निकलनेका समय होगया था इसलिए वे तुरंत डिब्बेमें चढ गए. डिब्बेमें चढनेके बाद उन्होने अपनी सिट्स ढूंढ ली. अपने सिट के पास अपना सारा सामान रख दिया. उतनेमें गाडी हिलने लगी. गाडी निकलनेका वक्त हो चूका था. जैसेही गाडी निकलने लगी वैसे नॅन्सी जॉनको लेकर डिब्बेके दरवाजेके पास गई. उसे वहांसे जानेसे पहले अपने शहरको एक बार जी भरके देख लेना था. . 

ट्रेनमें नॅन्सी और जॉन एकदम पास पास बैठे थे. उन्हे दोनोंको एकदुसरेका सहारा चाहिए था. आखिर उन्होने जो फैसला किया था उसके बाद उन्हे बस एकदुसरेकाही तो सहारा था. अपने घरसे सारे रिश्ते , सारे बंध तोडकर वे बहुत दुर जा रहे थे. नॅन्सीने अपना सर जॉनके कंधेपर रख दिया. 

'' फिर ... अब कैसा लग रहा है '' जॉनने माहौल थोडा हलका करनेके उद्देशशे पुछा. 

'' ग्रेट'' नॅन्सीभी झूटमुठ हंसते हूए बोली. 

जॉन समझ सकता था की भलेही वह उपरसे दिखा रही हो लेकिन घर छोडने का दुख उसको होना लाजमी था. उसे सहारा देनेके उद्देशसे उसने उसे कसकर पकड लिया. 

'' तुम्हे कुछ याद आ रहा है ?'' जॉनने उसे औरभी कसकर पकडते हूए पुछा. 

नॅन्सीने प्रश्नार्थक मुद्रामें उसकी तरफ देखा. 

'' नही मतलब कोई घटना कोई प्रसंग... जब मैने तुम्हे ऐसेही कसकर पकडा था. ''

'' मै कैसे भूल सकती हू उस घटना को... '' नॅन्सी उसने जब ब्लॅंकेटसे लपेटकर उसे कसकर पकडा था वह प्रसंग याद कर बोली. 

'' और तुमभी ... '' नॅन्सी उसके गालपर हाथ मलते हूए उसे मारे हूए चाटेंकी याद देते हूए बोली. 

दोनो खिलखिलाकर हंस पडे. 

जब दोनोंका हसना थम गया नॅन्सी इतराते हूए उसे बोली , '' आय लव्ह यू''

'' आय लव्ह यू टू'' उसने उसे और नजदीक खिंचते हूए कहा. 

दोनोभी कसकर एकदूसरेके आलिंगणमें बद्ध हो गए. 

नॅन्सीने ट्रेनकी खिडकीसे झांककर देखा. बाहर सब अंधेरा छाया हूवा था. जॉनने नॅन्सीकी तरफ देखा. 

'' तुम्हे पता है ... तुम्हे माफी मांगते वक्त वह फुलोंका गुलदस्ता मैने क्यों लाया था. ?'' जॉन फिरसे उसे वह माफी मांगनेका प्रसंग याद दिलाते हूए बोला. वह प्रसंग वह कैसे भूल सकता था ? उसी पलमेंतो उनके प्रेमके बिज बोए गए थे. 

'' जाहिर है माफी जादा इफेक्टीव होना चाहिए इसलिए..." नॅन्सीने कहा. 

'' नही .... अगर मै सच कहूं तो तुम्हे विश्वास नही होगा.'' जॉनने कहा. 

'' फिर ... क्यों लाया था?''

'' मेरे हाथ फिरसे कोई अजीब इशारे कर गडबड ना करदे इसलिए ... नहीतो फिरसे शायद और एक चांटा मिला होता. '' जॉनने कहा. 

नॅन्सी और जॉन फिरसे खिलखिलाकर हंस पडे. 

धीरे धीरे उनकी हंसी थम गई. फिर थोडी देर सब सन्नाटा छाया रहा. सिर्फ रेल्वेका आवाज आता रहा. उस सन्नाटेमें न जाने क्यूं नॅन्सीको लगा की कोई इस ट्रेनमें बैठकर अपना पिछा तो नही कर रहा है..

नही ... कैसे मुमकीन है... 

हम भाग जानेवाले है यह सिर्फ जॉन और उसके सिवा और किसीकोभीतो पता नही था...

----------


## satyabrat

रेल्वे प्लॅटफॉर्मपर जैसे लोगोंका सैलाब उमड पडा था. भिडमें लोग अपना अपना सामान लेकर बडी मुश्कीलसे रास्ता निकालते हूए वहांसे जा रहे थे. शायद अभी अभी कोई ट्रेन आई हो. वही प्लॅटफार्मपर एक कोनेमें स्टीव्हन, पॉल, रोनॉल्ड और क्रिस्तोफर ऍन्डरसन पत्ते खेल रहे थे. उन चारोंमे क्रिस्तोफर, उसके हावभावसे और उसका जो तिनोंपर एक प्रभाव दिख रहा था उससे, उनका लिडर लग रहा था. क्रिस्तोफर लगभग पच्चीस के आसपास, कसे हूवे और मजबूत शरीर का मालिक, एक लंबाचौडा यूवक था. 

" देखो अपनी गाडी आनेमें अभी बहूत वक्त है... कमसे कम और तीन गेम हो सकते है...'' क्रिस्तोफरने पत्ते बांटते हूए कहा. 

" पॉल तुम इस कागजपर पॉइंट्स लिखो " रोनॉल्डने एक हाथसे पत्ते पकडते हूए और दुसरे हाथसे जेबसे एक कागजका टूकडा निकालकर पॉलके हाथमें देते हूए कहा. 

" और, लालटेन जादा हुशारी नही चलेगी' पॉलने स्टीव्हनको ताकीद दी. वे स्टीव्हनको उसके चश्मेकी वजहसे लालटेनही कहते थे. क्रिस्तोफरका ध्यान पत्त्ते खेलते वक्त यूंही प्लॅटफॉर्मपर उमड पडी भिडकी तरफ गया. 

भिडमें नॅन्सी और जॉन एकदुसरेका हाथ पकडकर किसी परदेसी अजनबीकी तरह चल रहे थे. 

उसने नॅन्सीकी तरफ सिर्फ देखा और खुले मुंह देखताही रह गया. 

" बाप, क्या माल है " उसके खुले मुंहसे अनायासही निकल गया. पॉल, रोनॉल्ड और स्टीव्हनभी अपना गेम छोडकर उधर देखने लगे. उनकाभी देखते हूए खुला मुह बंद होनेको तैयार नही था. 

" कबूतरी कबूतरके साथ भाग आई है शायद" क्रिस्तोफरके अनुभवी नजरने भांप लिया. 

' उस कबुतरके बजाय मै उसके साथ रहना चाहिए था' पॉल ने कहा. 

क्रिस्तोफरने सबके पाससे पत्ते छिनकर लेते हूए कहा, ' देखो, अब यह गेम बंद करदो... हम अब एक दुसराही गेम खेलते है " 

सबके चेहरे खुशीसे दमकने लगे. वे क्रिस्तोफरके बोलनेका छिपा अर्थ जानते थे. वैसे वे वह गेम कोई पहली बार नही खेल रहे थे. सब उत्साहसे भरे एकदम उठकर खडे होगए. 

" अरे, देखो जरा खयाल रहे... साले कही घुस जाएंगे तो बादमें मिलेंगे नही " रोनॉल्डने उठते हूए कहा. 

फिर वे उनके खयालमें ना आए इतना फासला रखते हूए उनके पिछे पिछे जाने लगे. 

" ऐ , लालटेन तुम जरा आगे जावो... साले पहलेही तुझे चश्मेसे जरा कमही दिखता है ." क्रिस्तोफरने स्टीव्हनको आगे धकेलते हूए कहा. स्टीव्हन नॅन्सी और जॉनके खयालमें नही आये ऐसा सामने दौडते हूए गया. 

दिनभर इधर उधर घुमनेमें वक्त कैसा निकल गया यह जॉन और नॅन्सीको पताही नही चला. कुछ देर बाद शामभी हो गई. जॉन और नॅन्सी एक दुसरेका हाथ पकडकर मस्त मजेमें फुटपाथपर चल रहे थे. सामने एक जगह रास्तेपर हार्ट शेपके हायड्रोजसे भरे लाल गुब्बारे बेचनेवाला फेरीवाला उन्हे दिखाई दिया. वे उसके पास गए. जॉनने गुब्बारोंका एक बडासा दस्ता खरीदकर नॅन्सीको दिया. पकडनेके लिए जो धागा था उसके हिसाबसे वह दस्ता बडा होनेसे धागा टूट गया और वह दस्ता उडकर आकाशकी ओर निकल पडा. जॉनने दौडकर जाकर, उंची उंची छलांगे लगाकर उसे पकडनेका प्रयासे किया लेकीन वह धागा उसके हाथ नही आया. वे लाल गुब्बारे मानो एकदुसरेको धक्के देते हूए उपर आकाशमें जा रहे थे. जॉनकी उस धागेको पकडनेकी जी तोड कोशीश देखकर नॅन्सी खिलखिलाकर हंस रही थी. 

और उनके काफी पिछे क्रिस्तोफर , रोनॉल्ड, स्टीव्हन और पॉल किसीके खयालमें नही आए इसका ध्यान रखते हूए उनका पिछा कर रहे थे. 

नॅन्सी और जॉन एक जगह आईसक्रीम खानेके लिए रुक गए. उन्होने एक कोन लिया और उसमेंही दोनो खाने लगे. आईसक्रीम खातेवक्त नॅन्सीका ध्यान जॉनके चेहरेकी तरफ गया और वह खिलखिलाकर हंस पडी. 

'' क्या हूवा ?'' जॉनने पुछा. 

'' आईनेमें तो देखो '' नॅन्सी वही पास एक गाडीको लगे आईनेकी तरफ इशारा कर बोली. 

जॉनने आईनेमें देखा तो उसके नाक के सिरेको आईसस्क्रीम लगा था. अपना वह हुलिया देखकर उसेभी हंसी आ रही थी. उसने वह पोंछ लिया और एक प्रेमभरी नजरसे नॅन्सीकी तरफ देखा. 

'' सचमुछ अपनी रुची कितनी मिलती जुलती है '' नॅन्सीने कहा. 

'' फिर ... वह तो रहनेही वाली है... क्योंकी ...वुई आर द परफेक्ट मॅच"' जॉन गर्वसे बोल रहा था. 

आईस्क्रीम खाते हूए अचानक नॅन्सीका खयाल दुर खडे क्रिस्तोफरकी तरफ गया. क्रिस्तोफरने झटसे अपनी नजर फेर ली. नॅन्सीको उसकी नजर अजीब लगी थी और उसकी गतिविघीयांभी. 

'' जॉन मुझे लगता है अब हमें यहांसे निकलना चाहिए.'' नॅन्सीने कहा और वह वहांसे निकल पडी. जॉन उलझनमें सहमासा उसके पिछे पिछे जाने लगा. 

वहांसे आगे काफी समयतक चलनेके बाद वे एक कपडेके दुकानमें घुस गए. अब काफी रात हो चुकी थी. नन्सीको शक था की कहीं वह पहले दिखा हुवा लडका उनका पिछा तो नही कर रहा है. इसलिए उसने दुकानमें जानेके बाद वहांसे एक संकरी दरारसे बाहर झांककर देखा. बाहर क्रिस्तोफर उसके और दो साथीके साथ चर्चा करते हूए इधर उधर देख रहा था. जॉन उन लोगोंको दिख सके ऐसे जगहपर खडा था. 

'' जॉन पिछे मुडकर मत देखो... मुझे लगता है वह लडके अपना पिछा कर रहे है. '' नॅन्सी दबे स्वरमें बोली. 

'' कौन ? .. किधर ? '' जॉनने गडबडाते हूए पुछा. 

'' चलो जल्दी यहांसे हम निकल जाते है... वे हमतक पहूंचना नही चाहिए... '' नॅन्सीने उसे वहांसे बाहर निकाला. 

वे दोनो लंबे लंबे कदम डालते हूए फुटपाथपर चलरहे लोगोंकी भिडसे रास्ता निकालते हूए वहांसे जाने लगे.

----------


## satyabrat

अपना पिछा हो रहा है इसका अब पुरा यकिन नॅन्सी और जॉनको हो चूका था. वे दोनोभी घबराए और गडबडाए हूए थे. यह शहर उनके लिए नया था. वे उन चारोंसे बचनेके लिए जिधर रास्ता मिलता उधर जा रहे थे. चलते चलते वे एक ऐसे सुनसान जगहपर आये की जहा लोग लगभग नही के बराबर थे. वैसे रातभी काफी हो चूकी थी. यहभी एक वहां लोग ना होनेकी वजह हो सकती थी. उसने पिछे मुडकर देखा. क्रिस्तोफर और उसके दोस्त अभीभी उनका पिछा कर रहे थे. नॅन्सीका दिल धडकने लगा. जॉनकोभी कुछ सुझ नही रहा था. अब क्या किया जाए, दोनोभी इस संभ्रममे थे. वे तेजीसे चल रहे थे और उनसे जितना दुर जा सकते है उतनी कोशीश कर रहे थे. आगे रास्तेपर तो औरभी घना अंधेरा था. वे दोनो और उनके पिछे उनका पिछा कर रहे वे चार लडके इनके अलावा उनको वहां और कोईभी नही दिख रहा था. 

''लगता है उनके खयालमें आया है की हम उनका पिछा कर रहे है '' स्टीव्हन अपने साथीयोंसे बोला. 

'' आने दो ... वह तो कभी ना कभी उनके खयालमें आनेही वाला था '' क्रिस्तोफरने बेफिक्र अंदाजमें कहा. 

'' वे बहुत डरे हूए भी लग रहे है ... '' पॉलने कहा. 

'' डरनाही तो चाहिए ... अब डरके वजहसेही अपना काम होनेवाला है... कभी कभी डरही आदमीको कमजोर बना देता है.. '' रोनॉल्डने कहा. 

जॉनने पिछे मुडकर देखा तो वे चारो तेजीसे उनकी तरफ आ रहे थे. 

'' नॅन्सी ... चलो दौडो... '' जॉन उसका हाथ पकडते हूए बोला. 

एकदुसरेका हाथ पकडकर वे अब जोरसे दौडने लगे. 

'' हमें पुलिसमें जाना चाहिए क्या ?'' नॅन्सीने दौडते हूए पुछा. 

'' अब यहां कहा है पुलिस... और अगर हम ढूंढकर गएभी ... तो वेभी हमेंही ढूंढ रहे होंगे... अबतक तुम्हारे घरवालोंने पुलिसमें रिपोर्ट दर्ज की होगी ... '' जॉन दौडते हूए किसी तरह बोल पा रहा था. 

दौडते हूए वे घने अंधेरेमे डूबे हूए एक संकरी गलीमें घुस गए. क्रिस्तोफर और उसके दोस्तभी उनके पिछेही थे. वे जब गलीमें घुसनेहीवाले थे की उतनेमे एक बडासा ट्रक रास्तेसे उनके और उस गलीके बिचमेंसे गुजर गया. वे ट्रक पास होनेतक रुक गए. और जब ट्रक पास हो चूका था तब उनको उस गलीमें कोई नही दिख रहा था. वे गलीमें घुस गए. गलीके दुसरे सिरे तक तेजीसे दौड गए. वहां रुककर उन्होने आजुबाजु देखा. लेकिन उन्हे जॉन और नॅन्सी कही नही दिखाई दे रहे थे. 

क्रिस्तोफर और उसके दोस्त इधर उधर देखते हूए एक चौराहेपर खडे हो गए. उन्हे नॅन्सी और जॉन कहीभी नही दिखाई दे रहे थे. 

'' हम सब लोग चारो तरफ फैलकर उन्हे ढूंढते है ... वे हमारे हाथसे छुटना नही चाहिए. '' क्रिस्तोफरने कहा. 

चार लोग चार दिशामे, चार रस्तेसे जाकर फैल गए और उन्हे ढूंढने लगे. 

नॅन्सी और जॉन रास्तेके किनारे पडे एक ड्रेनेज पाईपमें छिप गए थे. शायद ड्रेनेज पाईप्स नये डालनेके लिए या बदलनेके लिए वहां लाकर डाले होंगे. इतनेमे अचानक उन्हे उनकी तरफ दौडते हूए आ रहे किसीके पैरोकी आहट हो गई. वे अब वहांसे हिलभी नही सकते थे. वे अगर इस हालमें उन्हे मिले तो उनके पास करनेके लिए कुछ नही बचा था. उन्होने बिल्लीके जैसे अपनी आखे मुंदकर अपने आपको जितना हो सकता है उतना सिमटनेकी कोशीश की. इसके अलावा वे करभी क्या सकते थे. ? 

अब उनके खयालमें आया की वह दौडकर आनेवाला, उन्ही चारोंमेसे एक, अब उनके पाईपके पास पहूंच गया है. वह नजदिक आतेही जॉन और नॅन्सी एकदम शांत लगभग सांसे रोककर कुछभी हरकत ना करते हूए वैसे ही छिपे रहे. वह अब पाईपके एकदम पास आकर पहूंचा था. 

वह उन चारोंमेंसेही एक स्टीव्हन था. उसने आजुबाजु देखा. 

'' साले कहा गायब होगए ?'' वह चिढकर अपने आपसेही बुदबुदाया. 

उतनेमें स्टीव्हनका पाईपकी तरफ खयाल गया. 

जरुर साले इस पाईपमें छिपे होंगे....

उसने अनुमान लगाया. वह पाईपके और करीब गया. वह अब झुककर पाईपमें देखनेही वाला था. इतनेमे....

'' स्टीव... जरा इधर तो आवो .... जल्दी '' उधरसे क्रिस्तोफरने उसे आवाज दिया. 

स्टीव्हन पाईपमें झुककर देखते देखते रुक गया, उसने आवाज आया उस दिशामें देखा और मुडकर दौडते हूए उस दिशामें चला गया. 

जानेवाले पैरोंका आवाज आतेही नॅन्सी और जॉनने सुकूनकी सांस ली.

----------


## satyabrat

हॉटेलके एक कमरेमे नॅन्सी और जॉन बेडपर एकदुसरेके आमने सामने बैठे थे. जॉनने नॅन्सीके चेहरेपर आती बालोंके लटोंको एक तरफ हटाया. 

'' मुझे तो डरही लगा था की शायद हम उनके चंगुलमें ना फंस जाए'' नॅन्सीने कहा. 

वह अभीभी उस भयानक मनस्थीतीसे बाहर नही निकल पाई थी. 

'' देखो .. मेरे होते हूए तुम्हे चिंता करनेकी क्या जरुरत ?... मै तुम्हे कुछभी नही होने दुंगा... आय प्रॉमीस'' वह उसे सांत्वना देनेकी कोशीश करते हूए बोला. 

उसने मंद मंद मुस्कुराते हूए उसके तरफ देखा. 

सचमुछ उसे उसके इस शब्दोंसे कितना अच्छा लगा था. ... 

धीरेसे जॉन उसके पास खिसक गया. नॅन्सीने उसकी आंखोमें देखा. जॉनभी अब उसकी आंखोसे अपनी नजरे हटानेके लिए तैयार नही था. धीरे धीरे उनके सांसोकी गति बढने लगी. हलकेही जॉनने उसे अपनी बाहोंमें खिंच लिया. उसेभी मानो उसकी सुरक्षीत बाहोमें अच्छा लग रहा था. 

जॉनने धीरेसे उसे बेडपर लिटाकर उसका चेहरा अपनी हाथोंमे लेकर वह उसकी तरफ एकटक देखने लगा. धीरे धीरे उसकी तरफ झुकता गया और उसके गर्म होंठ अब उसके कांपते होंठोपर टीक गए. दोनोभी बेकाबु होकर एकदुसरेको आवेगमें चुमने लगे. इतने आवेगमेंकी वे दोनो 'धपाक' से बेडके निचे फर्शपर गिर गए. नॅन्सी निचे और उसके उपर जॉन गिर गया. दर्दसे कराहते हूए नॅन्सीने उसे दूर धकेला, 

'' मेरी क्या हड्डीयां तोडोगे? '' वह कराहते हूए बोली. 

जॉन झटसे उठ गया और उसे उपर उठानेका प्रयास करने लगा. 

'' आय ऍम सॉरी ... आय ऍम सो सॉरी '' वह बोला. 

नॅन्सीने उसे एक चांटा मारनेका अविर्भाव किया. उसनेभी डरके मारे अपनी आंखे बंद कर अपना चेहरा दुसरी तरफ हटाया. नॅन्सी मनही मन मुस्कुराई. किसी छोटे बच्चेकी तरह मासूम भाव उसके चेहरेपर उभर आए थे. उसकी इसी मासूम अदापर तो वह फिदा हूई थी. उसने उसका चेहरा अपने हाथोंमे लिया और उसकी होंठोंको वह कसकर चुमने लगी. वह भी उसी तडप, उसी आवेगके साथ जवाबमें उसे चुमने लगा. अब तो उन्होने निचे फर्शपर बिछे गालीचेसे उठकर उपर जानेकेभी जहमत नही उठाई. असलमें वे एक क्षणभी गवाना नही चाहते थे. वे निचे गालीचेपरही लेटकर एकदुसरेंके उपर चुंबनकी बरसात करने लगे. चुमनेके साथही उनके हाथ एकदुसरेके कपडे निकालनेमें व्यस्त थे. जॉन अब उसके सारे कपडे निकालकर उसमें समा जानेको बेताब हूवा था. वह धीरे धीरे बडी बडी सांसोके साथ नॅन्सीके उपर झुकने लगा. इतनेमें... इतनेंमे उनके कमरेके दरवाजेपर किसीने नॉक किया. वे मानो जैसे थे वैसे बर्फ की तरह जम गए. गडबडाकर वे एक दुसरेकी तरफ देखने लगे. 

हमें दरवाजा बजनेका आभास तो नही हुवा? ...

तब फिरसे एकबार दरवाजेपर नॉक सुनाई दी - इसबार थोडी जोरसे. 

सर्विस बॉय तो नही होगा ...

'' कौन है ?'' जॉनने पुछा. 

'' पुलिस ...'' बाहरसे आवाज आया.

दोनो गालिचेसे उठकर कपडे पहनने लगे. 

पुलिस यहांतक कैसे पहूंच गई ?...

जॉन और नॅन्सी सोचने लगे. 

उन्होने अपने कपडे पहननेके बाद जॉन सहमें हूए स्थितीमें दरवाजेतक गया. उसने फिरसे एक बार नॅन्सीकी तरफ देखा. अब इस परिस्थितीका सामना कैसे किया जाए इसकी वे मनही मन तैयारी करने लगे थे. जॉन कीहोलसे बाहर झांककर देखने लगा. लेकिन बाहर अंधेरेके सिवा कुछ नजर नही आ रहा था. 

या उस कीहोलमें कुछ प्रॉब्लेम होगा ...

सावधानीसे, धीरेसे उसने दरवाजा खोला और दरवाजा थोडा तिरछा करते हूए बाहर झांकनेका प्रयास कर रहा था तभी ... क्रिस्तोफर, रोनॉल्ड, पॉल, और स्टीव्हन दरवाजा जोरसे धकेलते हूए कमरेमें घुस गए. 

क्या हो रहा है यह समझनेके पहलेही क्रिस्तोफरने दरवाजेको अंदरसे कुंडी लगा ली थी. किसी चित्तेकी फुर्तीसे रोनॉल्डने चाकू निकालकर नॅन्सीके गर्दनपर रख दिया और दुसरे हाथसे वह चिल्लाये नही इसलिये उसका मुंह दबाया. 

क्रिस्तोफरनेभी मानो पुर्वनियोजनकी तहत उसका चाकू निकालकर जॉनके गर्दनपर रखा और उसका मुंह दबाकर उसे दबोच लिया. मानो अब पुरी स्थिती उनके कब्जेमें आई हो इस तरहसे वे एकदुसरेकी तरफ देखकर अजीब तरहसे मुस्कुराए. 

'' स्टीव्ह इसका मुंह बांध'' क्रिस्तोफरने स्टीव्हनको आदेश दिया. 

जैसेही नॅन्सीने चिल्लानेकी कोशीश की रोनॉल्डने उसका मुंह जोरसे दबाते हुए और मजबुतीसे उसे दबोच लिया. 

'' पॉल इसकाभी बांध...'' 

स्टीव्हनने जॉनका मुंह, हाथ और पैर टेपसे बांध दिया. पॉलने नॅन्सीका मुंह और हाथ बांध दीए. 

उन्होने जिस फुर्तीसे यह सब हरकतें की उससे ऐसा प्रतित हो रहा था की वे ऐसे कामोंमे बडे तरबेज हो. 

अब क्रिस्तोफरके चेहरेपर एक वहशी मुस्कुराहट छुपाए नही छुप रही थी. 

'' ए ... इसके आंखोपर कुछ बांधरे ... बेचारेसे देखा नही जाएगा. '' क्रिस्तोफरने कहा. 

स्टीव्हनने उनकेही सामानसे एक कपडा निकालकर जॉनकी आंखोपर बांध दिया. अब जॉनको सिर्फ अंधेरेके सिवा कुछ दिखाई नही दे रहा था. और सुनाई दे रहा था वह उन गिद्दोंकी वहशी और राक्षसी हंसी और नॅन्सीका दबा-दबाया हूवा चित्कार.

----------


## satyabrat

जॉनको एकदम सबकुछ शांत और स्थब्ध होनेका अहसास हूवा. 

'' ए उसके आंखोपर बंधा कपडा छोड रे... '' क्रिस्तोफरका चिढा हूवा स्वर गुंजा. 

जॉनको उसके आंखोपरसे कोई कपडा निकाल रहा है इसका अहसास हूवा. उसका आक्रोश आंसुओंके द्वारे बाहर निकलकर वह कपडा पुरी तरह गिला हूवा था. 

जैसेही उन्होने उसके आखोसे वह कपडा निकाला, उसने सामनेका दृष्य देखा. उसके जबडे कसने लगे, आंखे लाल लाल हो गई, सारा शरीर गुस्सेसे कांपने लगा था. वह खुदको छुडाने के लिए छटपटाने लगा. उसके सामने उसकी नॅन्सी निर्वस्त्र पडी हूई थी. उसकी गर्दन एक तरफ लटक रही थी. उसकी आंखे खुली थी और सफेद हो गई थी. उसका शरीर निश्चल हो चूका था. उसके प्राण कबके जा चूके थे. 

अचानक उसे अहसास हूवा की उसके सरपर किसी भारी वस्तूका प्रहार हूवा और वह धीरे धीरे होश खोने लगा. 

जब जॉन होशमें आया, उसे अहसास हूवा की अब वह बंधा हूवा नही था. उसके हाथ पैर बंधनसे मुक्त थे. लेकिन जहां कुछ देर पहले नॅन्सीकी बॉडी पडी हूई थी वहां अब कुछभी नही था. वह तुरंत उठकर खडा होगया, उसने चारो ओर अपनी नजर घुमाई. 

वह मुझे गिरा हूवा कोई भयानक सपनातो नही था... 

हे भगवान वह सपनाही हो... 

वह मनही मन प्रार्थना करने लगा. 

लेकिन वह सपना कैसे होगा... 

'' नॅन्सी '' उसने एक आवाज दिया. 

उसे मालूम था की उसे कोई प्रतिसाद आनेवाला नही है. 

लेकिन एक झूटी आस... 

उसके सरमें पिछेकी तरफसे बहुत दर्द हो रहा था. इसलिए उसने सरको पिछे हाथ लगाकर देखा. उसका हाथ लाल लाल खुनसे सन गया. 

उन लोगोंने प्रहार कर उसे बेसुध किया था उसका वह जख्म और निशानी थी. अब उसे पक्का विश्वास हुवा था की वह कोई सपना नही था. 

वह तेजीसे रुमके बाहर दौड पडा. बाहर इधर उधर ढूंढते हूए वह गलियारेसे दौड रहा था. वह लिफ्टके पास गया और लिफ्टका बटन दबाया. लिफ्टमें घुसनेसे पहले फिरसे उसने एक बार चारोंतरफ अपनी ढूंढती नजर दौडाई. 

कहा गए वे लोग?...

और नॅन्सीकी बॉडी किधर है? ...

की उन्होने लगा दिया उसे ठिकाने... 

वह हॉटलके बाहर आकर अंधेरेमें पागलोंकी तरह इधर उधर दौड रहा था. सब तरफ अंधेरा था. आधी रात होकर गई थी. रास्तेपरभी आने जानेवाले बहुतही कम दिखाई दे रहे थे. एक कोनेपर खडा एक टॅक्सीवाला उसे दिखाई दीया. 

उसे शायद पता हो... 

वह उस टॅक्सीके पास गया, टॅक्सीवालेसे पुछा. उसने दाईतरफ इशारा कर कुछ तो कहा. जॉन टॅक्सीमें बैठ गया और उसने टॅक्सीवालेको टॅक्सी उधर लेनेको कहा. 

निराश, हताश हूवा जॉन धीमे गतीसे चलता हूवा अपने रुमके पास वापस आगया. रुममें जाकर उसने अंदरसे दरवाजा बंद कर लिया. 

उसने बेडकी तरफ देखा. बेडशीटपर झुर्रिया पडी हूई थी. वह बेडपर बैठ गया. 

क्या किया जाये ?...

पुलिसके पास जावो तो वे मुझेही गिरफ्तार करेंगे... 

और खुनका इल्जाम मुझपरही लगाएंगे... 

और वैसे देखा जाए तो मैही तो हू उसके खुनके लिए जिम्मेदार... 

सिर्फ खुनही नही तो उसपर हूए बलात्कारके लिए भी ...

उसने अपने पैर मोडकर घूटने पेटके पास लिए और घूटनोमें अपना मुंह छिपाया. और वह फुटफुटकर रोने लगा. 

रोते हूए उसका ध्यान वही कपाटके निचे गिरें कागजके टूकडेने खिंच लिया. वह खडा होगया. अपने आंसू अपने आस्तीनसे पोंछ लिए. 

कागजका टूकडा? ... यहां कैसे ?...

उसने वह कागजका टूकडा उठाया. 

कागजपर चार अंग्रजी अक्षर लिखे हूए थे - सी, आर, जे, एस. और उन अक्षरोंके सामने कुछ नंबर्स लिखे हूए थे. शायद वे कोई पत्तोके गेमके पॉईंट्स होंगे... 

उसने वह कागज उलट पुलटकर देखा. कागजके पिछे एक नंबर था. शायद मोबाईल नंबर होगा. 

वह दृढतापुर्वक खडा हो गया -

'' ऍसहोल्स ... मै तुम्हे छोडूंगा नही '' वह गरज उठा.

----------


## satyabrat

.... डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅम डिटेक्टीव बेकरके सामने बैठकर सब सुन रहा था. वह कबकी कहानी पुरी कर चूका था. लेकिन वह दर्दभरी कहानी सुनकर कमरेमें सारे लोग इतने द्रवित और अभिभूत हो गए थे की बहुत देर तक कोई कुछ नही बोला. कमरेमें एक अनैसर्गीक सन्नाटा छाया था. 

एक प्रेम कहानीका ऐसा भयानक दर्दनाक अंत होगा? ....

किसीने नही सोचा था. 

नॅन्सी और जॉनकी प्रेमकहानी कॅबिनमें उपस्थीत सभी लोगोंके दिलको छु गई थी. 

थोडी देर बाद डिटेक्टीव सॅमने अपनी भावनाओंको काबुमें करते हूए पुछा, 

'' क्या जॉनने पुलिस स्टेशनमें रिपोर्ट दर्ज की थी ?"'

'' नही ''

'' फिर ... यह सब तुम्हे कैसे पता ?''

'' क्योंकी नॅन्सीका भाई ... जॉर्ज कोलीन्सने रिपोर्ट दर्ज की थी. ''

'' लेकिन उसनेभी रिपोर्ट कैसे दर्ज की ? ... मेरा मतलब है उसे वह सबकुछ पता कैसे चला? ... क्या जॉन उसे मिला था ? '' सॅमने एकके बाद एक सवालोकी छडी लगा दी. 

''नही ... जॉन उसे उस घटनाके बाद कभी नही मिला.. .'' बेकरने कहा. 

'' फिर उसे खुनी कौन है यह कैसे पता चला ?'' सॅमको अब उसे सता रहे सारे सवालोंके जवाब मिलनेकी जल्दी हो रही थी. 

'' कुछ महिने पहले जॉनने नॅन्सीके भाईको इस घटनाके बारेमें खत लिखकर सब जानकारी लिखी थी... उसमें उसने उन चार लोगोंके नाम पते भी लिखे थे. ...''

'' फिर रिपोर्टका नतिजा क्या निकला ?'' सॅमने अगला सवाल पुछा. 

''... इस केसपर हमनेही तहकिकात की थी... लेकिन ना नॅन्सीकी डेड बॉडी मिली थी ... ना जॉन मिला जो की इस घटना का अकेला और बहुत अहम चश्मदीद गवाह था... इसलिए केस बिना कुछ नतिजेके वैसीही लटकी रही ... और अभीभी वैसीही लटकी पडी है... ''

'' अच्छा ... जॉनका कुछ अता पता ?'' सॅमने पुछा. 

'' उसके बारेमें किसीकोभी कुछ पता नही चला... उस घटनाके बाद वह कभी उसके अपने घरभी नही आया ... वह जिंदा है या मरा ... इसकाभी कुछ पता नही चला... सिर्फ उसके जॉनको आए खतसे ऐसा लगता है की वह जिंदा होना चाहिए... लेकिन अगर वह जिंदा है तो छिप क्यो रहा है? ... यही एक बात समझमें नही आती.....'' 

'' उसका कारण सिधा है ... '' इतनी देरसे ध्यान देकर सुन रहे सॅमके साथीने कहा. 

'' हां ....उसका एकही कारण हो सकता है की ... हालहीमें जो दो कत्ल हूए उसमें जॉनकाही हाथ हो सकता है.. और इसलिएही मैने तुम्हे यहां बुलाकर यह सब जानकारी तुम्हे देना मुनासीब समझा ...'' बेकरने कहा. 

'' बराबर है तुम्हारा... इस खुनमें जॉनका हाथ हो सकता है ऐसा मान लेनेकी काफी गुंजाईश है... लेकिन मुझे एक बात समझमें नही आती है की ... जब वह कमरा या मकान अंदरसे और सब तरफसे बंद होता है तब वह खुनी अंदर पहूंचता कैसे है ? ... वह सारे कत्ल कैसे कर रहा है यह एक ना सुलझनेवाली पहेली बन चूकी है '' 

'' अच्छा जब नॅन्सीके भाईको इस घटनाके बारेमें पता चला तो उसकी प्रतिक्रीया क्या थी ? ... और अब केसके नतिजेमें देरी हो रही है इसके बारेंमे उसकी प्रतिक्रिया कैसी है ?''

'' वह आदमी पागलोंजैसा हो चूका है ... इस पुलिस स्टेशनमें उसकी हमेशा चक्कर रहती है... और केसका आगे क्या हूवा यह वह हमेशा पुछता रहता है ... वह यह सब फोन करकेभी पुछ सकता है ... लेकिन नही वह खुद यहां आकर पुछता है ... मुझे तो उसपर बहुत तरस आता है ... लेकिन अपने हाथमें जितना है उतनाही हम कर सकते है... '' बेकरने कहा.

'' इसका मतलब हालहीमें जो दो खुन हूए उसका कातिल नॅन्सीका भाई जॉर्जभी हो सकता है .. '' सॅम ने कहा. 

'' आपने उसे देखना चाहिए... उसकी तरफ देखकर तो ऐसा नही लगता... '' बेकरने कहा. 

'' लेकिन यह एक संभावना है जिसे हम झुटला नही सकते ...'' सॅमने प्रतिवाद किया. 

डिटेक्टीव बेकरने थोडी देर सोचा और फिर हांमे अपना सर हिलाया.

----------


## satyabrat

लगभग आधी रातको रोनॉल्ड और क्रिस्तोफर हॉलमें व्हिस्की पी रहे थे. एकके बाद एक उनके दो साथीयोंका कत्ल हूवा था. पहली बार जब स्टिव्हनका खुन हूवा तभी उन्हे शक हूवा था की हो न हो यह मामला नॅन्सीके खुनसे संबधीत है. लेकिन बादमें पॉलके कत्लके बाद उनका शक यकीनमें बदल गया था की यह नॅन्सीके खुनकी वजहसेही हो रहा है. कुछ भी हो जाए हम घबराएंगे नही ऐसा ठान लेनेके बादभी उनको रह रहकर अगला नंबर उन दोनोंमेंसेही कीसी एक का स्पष्ट रुपसे दिख रहा था. इसलिए उनके चेहरेंसे चिंता और डर हटनेके लिए तैयार नही था. वे व्हिस्कीके एक के बाद एक न जाने कितने ग्लास खाली कर रहे थे और अपना डर मिटानेकी कोशीश कर रहे थे. 

'' मैने नही कहा था तुम्हे ?'' किस्तोफरने आवेशमे आकर कहा. 

रोनॉल्डने प्रश्नार्थक मुद्रामे उसकी तरफ देखा. 

'' उस साले हरामीको जिंदा मत छोड करके ... उसको हमने तभी ठिकाने लगाना चाहिए था... उस लडकीके साथ...'' क्रिस्तोफर व्हिस्कीका कडवा घूंट लेते हूए बुरासा मुंह बनाते हूए बोला. 

उन्हे शक नही ... पक्का यकिन था की जॉनकाही इन दो वारदातोंमे हाथ होगा.

'' हमें लगा नही की साला इतना डेंजरस निकलेगा ...'' रोनॉल्डने कहा. 

'' बदला ... बदला आदमीको डेंजरस बना देता है. '' क्रिस्तोफरने कहा. 

'' लेकिन एक बात मेरे खयालमें नही आ रही है की वह सारे कत्ल कैसे कर रहा है ... पुलिस जब वहां पहुचती है तब घर अंदरसे बंद किया हूवा रहता है और बॉडी अंदर पडी हूई... और यही नही तो पॉलके गलेका तोडा हूवा मांसका टूकडा मेरे किचनमें कैसे आया?.. और खास बात तब मैने मेरा घर... खिडकीयां, दरवाजे सबकुछ अच्छी तरहसे बंद किया था. '' रोनॉल्ड आश्चर्य जताते हूए बोला. 

रोनॉल्ड कही शून्यमे देखकर सोचते हूए बोला, 

'' यह सब देखते हूए एक बात मुमकीन लगती है ...'' 

'' कौनसी ?'' क्रिस्तोफरने व्हिस्कीका खाली हूवा ग्लास भरते हूए पुछा. 

'' तूम्हारा भूतोंपर विश्वास है ?'' रोनॉल्डने बोले या ना बोले इस मनकी व्दीधा स्थीतीमें पुछा. 

'' मुरखकी तरह कुछभी मत बको.... उसके पास कुछतो ट्रीक है जिसको इस्तमाल करके वह इस तरहसे कत्ल कर रहा है ... '' क्रिस्तोफरने कहा. 

'' मुझेभी वही लगता है ... लेकिन कभी कभी अलग अलग तरहके शक मनमें आते है '' रोनॉल्डने कहा. 

'' चिंता मत करो... वह हमारे तक पहूंचनेके पहलेही हम उसके पास पहूंचते है और उसको ठिकाने लगाते है... '' क्रिस्तोफर उसे सांत्वना देनेकी कोशीश करते हूए बोला. 

'' हमें पुलिस प्रोटेक्शन लेना चाहिए'' रोनॉल्डने सोचकर कहा. 

'' पुलिस प्रोटेक्शन? ... पागल होगए हो क्या ?... हम उन्हे क्या बोलने वाले है ... की भले आदमीयों हमने उस लडकीको मारा है.... हमारेसे गलती होगई.... सॉरी ... ऐसी गलती हमारेसे फिर नही होगी.... कृपया हमारा रक्षण किजिए ..'' क्रिस्तोफर दारुके नशेमें माफी मांगनेके हावभाव करते हूए बोला.

'' वह बादकी बात होगई... पहले अपना प्रोटेक्शन सबसे अहम है... वह क्या है की ...सर सलामत तो पगडी पचास'' रोनॉल्डने कहा. 

'' लेकिन पुलिसके पास जाकर उनसे प्रोटेक्शन मांगना ... कुछ... ''

पोलिस प्रोटेक्शनका खयाल आतेही रोनॉल्ड अपने डरसे काफी उभर गया था. 

'' उसकी चिंता तूम मत करो... वह सब मुझपर छोड दो'' रोनॉल्डने उसका वाक्य बिचमेंही तोडते हुए बडे आत्मविश्वाससे कहा.

----------


## satyabrat

डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅम अपने कॅबिनमें सर निचा झूकाकर सोचमे डूबा हूवा बैठा था. इतनेमें, जेफ, उसका ज्यूनिअर टीम मेंबर वहा आगया. 

'' सर ... वह कातिल कत्लके जगह कैसे पहूंचता होगा और फिर कैसे बाहर जाता होगा ... इसके बारेंमे मेरे दिमागमें एक आयडीया आया है '' जेफने उत्साहभरे स्वरमें कहा. 

सॅमने अपना सिर उपर उठाया और जेफ की तरफ देखा. 

जेफ दरवाजेके बाहर गया और उसने दरवाजा खिंचकर बंद किया. 

'' सर देखिए अब '' वह बाहरसे जोरसे चिल्लाया. 

डिटेक्टीवने देखा की दरवाजेकी अंदरकी कुंडी धीरे धीरे खिसककर बंद होगई. सॅम भौंचक्कासा देखता ही रह गया. 

'' सर आपने देखा क्या ?'' उधरसे जेफका आवाज आया.

फिर धीरे धीरे दरवाजेकी कुंडी दुसरी तरफ खिसकने लगी और थोडीही देरमें कुंडी खुल गई. 

सॅमको बहुत आश्चर्य हो रहा था. 

जेफ दरवाजा खोलकर अंदर आया, उसके हाथमें पिछेकी ओर कुछतो छिपाया हूवा था. 

'' तुमने यह कैसे किया ? '' सॅमने आश्चर्ययुक्त उत्सुकतासे पुछा. 

जेफने एक बडासा मॅग्नेट अपने पिछे छूपाया था वह निकालकर सॅमके सामने टेबलपर रख दिया. 

'' यह सब करामात इस चूंबककी है क्योंकी वह दरवाजेकी कुंडी लोहेकी बनी हूई है...'' जेफने कहा. 

'' जेफ फॉर यूवर काइंड इन्फॉर्मेशन... घटनास्थलपर मिली सब दरवाजेकी कुंडीया ऍल्यूमिनियम की थी. '' सॅमने उसे बिचमें टोकते हूए कहा. 

'' ओह... ऍल्यूमिनीयमकी थी.'' फिर और कोई आयडीया दिमागमें आयेजैसे उसने कहा, '' कोई बात नही... उसका हलभी है मेरे पास ... '' 

सॅमने अविश्वाससे उसकी तरफ देखा. 

जेफने अपने गलेमें पहना एक स्टोन्सका नेकलेस निकालकर उसका धागा तोड दिया, सब स्टोन्स एक हाथमें लेकर उसमेंसे पिरोया हूवा नायलॉनका धागा दुसरे हाथसे खिंच लिया. उसने हाथमें जमा हूए सारे स्टोन्स जेबमें रख दिए. अब उसके दुसरे हाथमें वह नॉयलॉनका धागा था. 

डिटेक्टीव सॅम असंमजसकी स्थीतीमें उसकी तरफ वह क्या कर रहा है यह देखने लगा. 

'' अब देखीए यह दूसरा आयडीया .. आप सिर्फ मेरे साथ कमरेके बाहर आईए'' जेफने कहा. 

सॅम उसके पिछे पिछे जाने लगा. 

जेफ दरवाजेके पास गया. दरवाजेके कुंडीमें उसने वह नॉयलॉनका धागा अटकाया. धागेके दोनो सिरे एक हाथमें पकडकर उसने सॅमसे कहा, '' अब आप दरवाजेसे बाहर जाइए ''

सॅम दरवाजेके बाहर गया. जेफभी अब धागेके दोनो सिरे एक हाथमें पकडकर दरवाजेसे बाहर आगया. और उसने दरवाजा खिंच लिया. 

दरवाजा बंद था लेकिन वह धागा जो जेफके हाथमें था दरवाजेके दरारसे अबभी अंदर की कुंडीको अटकाया हूवा था. जेफने धीरे धीरे उस धागेके दोनो सिरे खिंच लिए और फिर धागेका एक सिरा हाथसे छोडकर दुसरे सिरेके सहारे धागा खिंच लिया. पुरा धागा अब जेफके हाथमें था. 

'' अब दरवाजा खोलकर देखीए '' जेफने सॅमसे कहा. 

सॅमने दरवाजा धकेलकर देखा और आश्चर्यकी बात दरवाजा अंदरसे बंद था. 

सॅम भौंचक्कासा जेफकी तरफ देखने लगा. 

'' अब मुझे पुरा विश्वास होने लगा है ....'' सॅमने कहा. 

'' किस बातका?'' जेफने पुछा. 

'' की इस नौकरीके पहले तूम कौनसे धंधे करते होंगे...'' सॅमने मजाकमें कहा. 

दोनो एकदुसरेकी तरफ देख मुस्कुराए.

'' लेकिन एक बता'' सॅमने कहा.

जेफने प्रश्नार्थक मुद्रामें सॅमकी तरफ देखा. 

'' की अगर दरवाजेको अंदरसे अगर ताला लगा हो तो ?'' सॅमने पुछा. 

'' नही ... उस हालमें ... फिर एकही संभावना है'' जेफने कहा. 

'' कौनसी?'' 

'' की वह दरवाजा खोलनेके लिए किसी अमानवी शक्तीकाही होना जरुरी है '' जेफने कहा.

----------


## satyabrat

पोलिस स्टेशनके कॉन्फरंन्स रुममें मिटींग चल रही थी. सामने दिवारपर टंगे हूए सफेद स्क्रिनपर प्रोजेक्टरसे एक लेआऊट डायग्राम प्रोजेक्ट किया था. उस डायग्राममें दो मकानके लेआऊट एक के पास एक ऐसे निकाले हूए दिख रहे थे. लाल लेजर पॉईंटर का इस्तेमाल कर डिटक्टीव सॅम सामने बैठे लोगोंको अपने प्लानकी जानकारी दे रहा था.... 


'' मि. क्रिस्तोफर ऍन्डरसन और मि. रोनॉल्ड पार्कर ...'' सॅमने शुरवात की. सामने बाकी पुलिसके लोगोंके साथ क्रिस्तोफर और रोनॉल्ड बैठे हूए थे. वे लोग सॅम जो कुछ जानकारी दे रहा था वह ध्यान देकर सुन रहे थे. 

'' .. आपके घरमें इस जगह हम कॅमेरे बिठाने वाले है. बेडरुममें तिन और घरमें दुसरे जगह तिन ऐसे कुल मिलाकर छे कॅमेरे दोनो घरमें बिठाए जाएंगे. वह कॅमेरे सर्किट टिव्हीको जोड दिए जाएंगे जहां हमारी टीम घरके सारी हरकतोंपर लगातार नजर रखी हूई होगी. 

'' आपको लगता है इससे कुछ होगा ?'' क्रिस्तोफर रोनॉल्डके कानमें व्यंगतापुर्वक फुसफुसाया. 

रोनॉल्डने क्रिस्तोफरकी तरफ देखा और कुछ प्रतिक्रिया व्यक्त नही की और फिर सॅमसे पुछा, '' अगर खुनी कॅमेरेंसे दूर रहा तो ?'' 

'' जन्टलमन हम घरमें मुव्हीग कॅमेरे लगाने वाले है .. जिसकी वजहसे आपका पुरा घर हमारी टीमके निगरानीके निचे रहने वाला है. ... और हां ... मै आपको विश्वास दिलाता हूं की यह सबसे कारगर और इफेक्टीव्ह उपाय हम खुनीको पकडनेके लिए इस्तेमाल कर रहे है ... कातिलने अगर अंदर घुसनेकी कोशीश की तो वह किसीभी हालतमें हमसे बच नही पाएगा... हमारे टेक्टीकल टिमने रात दिन काफी मशक्कत कर यह ट्रॅप तैयार किया है ... ''

'' अच्छा वह सब ठिक है ... और अगर इतना करनेके बाद अगर कातिल आपके हाथोंमे आता है तो आप उसके साथ क्या करने वाले हो? '' क्रिस्तोफरने पुछा. 

'' जाहिर है हम उसे कोर्टके सामने पेश करेंगे ...और कानुनके हिसाबसे जोभी शिक्षा उसे ठिक लगे वह कोर्ट तय करेगा '' सॅमने कहा. 

'' और अगर वह छूटकर भाग गया तो ?'' क्रिस्तोफरने आगे पुछा. 

"" जैसे नॅन्सीके कातिल उसका खुन कर भाग गए वैसे ' एक पुलिसने व्यंगपुर्वक कहा. 

क्रिस्तोफर और रोनॉल्डने उसकी तरफ गुस्सेसे देखा. 

'' तुम्हे क्या हम खुनी लगते है ? '' रोनॉल्डने उस पुलिसको गुस्सेसे प्रतिप्रश्न किया. 

'' याद रखो अबतक हमें कोर्ट गुनाहगार साबित नही कर पाया है '' क्रिस्तोफर गुस्सेसे चिढकर बोला. 

'' मि. रोनॉल्ड पार्कर, मि. क्रिस्तोफर ऍन्डरसन ... इझी ... इझी ... मुझे लगता है हम असली मुद्देसे भटकते जा रहे है ... फिलहाल असली मुद्दा है की आप लोगोंको संरंक्षण कैसे दिया जाए ... आप लोग नॅन्सीके खुनके लिए जिम्मेदार हो या नही यह बादका मुद्दा हूवा ..'' सॅम ने उन्हे शांत करनेके उद्देशसे कहा. 

'' आप लोगभी पहले हमारे संरक्षण के बारेमें सोचो.... बाकी बाते बादमें देखी जायेगी '' क्रिस्तोफर अधिकार वाणीसे , खांसकर उस पुलिस अधिकारीके तरफ देखकर बोला, जिसने उसे छेडा था. उस पुलिस अधिकारीको इन दो लोगोंके संरक्षणके लिए तैनात टीममे शामील किया था यह बात कुछ खल नही रही थी. सॅमनेभी उस पुलिस अधिकारीको शांत रहनेका इशारा किया. वह अधिकारी गुस्सेसे उठकर वहांसे चला गया. उसके जानेसे मौहोल थोडा ठंडा हो गया और सॅम फिरसे अपनी योजनाके बारेंमे सब लोगोंको विस्तृत जानकारी देने लगा. 

क्रिस्तोफर और रोनॉल्ड पुलिस उनका संरक्षण कर पाएंगे की नही इसके बारेमें अभीभी संदिग्ध थे. लेकिन उन्हे उनके संरक्षणकी जिम्मेदारी उनपर सौपनेके अलावा दुसरा कुछ चाराभी तो नही था.

----------


## satyabrat

पोलिस स्टेशनमें डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅमके खाली कुर्सीके सामने एक आदमी बैठा हूवा था. सॅम जल्दी जल्दी वहां आकर अपनी कुर्सीपर बैठ गया. 

'' हां ... तो आपके पास इस केसके संदर्भमें कुछ महत्वपुर्ण जानकारी है ?...'' सॅमने पुछा. 

'' हां साब '' 

सॅमने एकबार उस आदमीको उपरसे निचेतक देखा और फिर वह क्या बोलता है यह सुनने लगा. 

'' साब हमारे पडोसमें वह लडकी नॅन्सी, जिसका खुन होगया ऐसा बोलते है, उसका भाई रहता है....'' उस आदमीने शुरवात की और वह आगे पुरी कहानी कथन करने लगा ....


... एक चालमें एक घर था. उस घरको चारो तरफ कांचकी खिडकीयां ही खिडकीया थी. इतनीकी उस घरमें क्या चल रहा है वह पडोसीकोभी पता चले. एक खिडकीसे हॉलमें नॅन्सीका भाई जॉर्ज बैठा हूवा दिख रहा था. अब वह पहलेसे कुछ जादाही अजीब और पागल जैसा लग रहा था. दाढी बढी हूई, बाल बिखरे हूए. मस्तकपर एक बडासा कीसी चिजका टीका लगा हूवा. वह फायरप्लेसके सामने हाथमें एक कपडेका गुड्डा लेकर बैठा हूवा था. शायद वह गुड्डा उसनेही बनाया हूवा होगा. बगलमें रखे प्लेटसे उसने हाथसे कुछ उठाया और वह कुछ तंत्र-मंत्र जैसे शब्द बुदबुदाने लगा, 

'' ऍबस थी बा रास केतिन स्तता...''

उसने प्लेटसे जो उठाया था वह सामने फायरप्लेसके आगमें फेंक दिया. आग भडक उठी. फिरसे वह वैसेही कुछ विचित्र तंत्र-मंत्र बोलने लगा. 

'' कॅटसी... नतंदी.. वाशंर्पत... रेर्वरात स्तता...''

फिरसे उसने उस प्लेटसे धान जैसा कुछ अपने हाथमें उठाकर उस आगके स्वाधीन किया. इस बार आग और जोरसे भडक उठी. 

उसने अपने हाथसे वह गुड्डा वही बगलमें रख दिया. आगके सामने झुककर, फर्शपर अपना मस्तक घिसा. 


एक आदमी पडोससे जॉर्जके घरमें क्या चलरहा है यह उत्सुकतावश देख रहा था. 


मस्तक घिसनेके बाद जॉन उठकर खडा हूवा और अजिब तरहसे जोरसे चिखा. जो पडोससे झांककर देख रहा था वहभी एक पलके लिए डर और सहम गया. जॉनने झुककर बगलमें रखा हूवा वह गुड्डा उठाया और फिरसे एकबार जोरसे अजिब तरहसे चिल्लाया. सब तरफ एक अजीब, अद्भूत सन्नाटा छा गया. 

'' अब तू मरनेके लिए तैयार हो जा स्टीव्हन..'' जॉर्जने उस गुड्डेसे कहा. 

'' नही ... नही ... मुझे मरना नही है इतने जल्दी... जॉर्ज मै तुम्हारे पैर पडता हू... मुझे माफ कर दे... आय ऍम सॉरी... मैने जो किया वह गलत किया... मुझे अब उसका अहसास हो गया है... मै तुम्हारे लिए तुम जो कहोगे वह करुंगा.... लेकिन मुझे माफ कर दो.... '' जॉर्ज मानो वह गुड्डा बोल रहा है वैसे उस गुड्डेके संवाद बोल रहा था. 

'' तुम मेरे लिए कुछभी कर सकते हो? ... तुम मेरे बहनको वापस ला सकते हो?'' जॉर्जने अब उसके खुदके संवाद बोले. 

'' नही ... मै वह कैसे कर सकता हूं ?... वह अगर मेरे हाथमें होता तो मै जरुर करता... वह एक चिज छोडकर कुछ भी मांगो... मै तुम्हारे लिए करुंगा... '' जॉर्ज गुड्डेके संवाद बोलने लगा. .

''अछा... तो फिर अब... मरनेके लिए तैयार हो जावो... '' जॉर्जने उस गुड्डेसे कहा. 


वह पडोसका आदमी अबभी जॉर्जके खिडकीसे छुपकर अंदर झांक रहा था. 


आधी रात होकर उपर काफी समय गुजर चूका था. बाहर रास्तेपर कोईभी दिख नही रहा था. जॉर्ज धीरेसे अपने घरसे बाहर आया. चारो ओर एक नजर घुमाई. उसके हाथमें एक थैली थी जिसमें उसने वह गुड्डा ठूंस दिया. और दरवाजेको ताला लगाकर वह बाहर निकल गया. कंपाऊंडके बाहर आते हूए उसने फिरसे अपनी पैनी नजर चारोओर दौडाई. सामने रास्तेपर जिधर देखो उधर अंधेराही अंधेरा छाया हूवा दिख रहा था. अब रास्ते से वह तेजीसे अपने कदम बढाते हूए चलने लगा. उस पडोसके आदमीने अपने खिडकीसे छूपकर जॉनको बाहर जाते हूए देख लिया. जैसेही जॉर्ज रास्तेपर आगे चलने लगा वह आदमी अपने घरसे बाहर आ गया. वह आदमी उसे कुछ आहट ना हो या वह उसे दिखाई ना दे इसका खयाल रख रहा था. जॉर्ज तेजीसे अपने कदम आगे बढाते हूए चल रहा था. जॉर्ज काफी आगे निकल जानेके बाद वह आदमी उसका पिछा करते हूए उसके पिछे पिछे जाने लगा. 

वह आदमी जॉर्जका पिछा करते हूए कब्रस्तानतक पहूंच गया. कब्रस्तानके आसपास घने पेढ थे. शायद उसी पेढोंमे छुपकर उल्लू मुर्दोंकी राह देखते होंगे. कही दूर कुत्तोंकें रोनेजैसी अजीबसी आवाजें आ रही थी. उस आदमीको इस सारे मौहोलका डर लग रहा था. लेकिन उसे जॉर्ज यहा किसलिए आया है यह जानना था. जॉर्ज कब्रस्तानमें घुस गया और वह आदमी बाहरही कंपाऊंड वॉलके पिछे छूपकर जॉर्ज क्या कर रहा है यह देखने लगा. चांदके रोशनीमें उस आडमीको जॉर्जका साया दिख रहा था. जॉर्जने एक जगह तय की और वह वहा खोदने लगा. एक गड्डा खोदनेके बाद उसने उसके थैलीसे वह गुड्डा निकाला. उस गुड्डेको जॉर्जने ऐसा दफन किया की मानो वह गुड्डा ना होकर कोई शव हो. वह उपरसे मट्टी डालने लगा और मट्टी डालते वक्तभी उसका कुछ मंत्र तंत्र जैसा बुदबुदाना अबभी जारी था. उस गुड्डेके उपर मट्टी डालनके बाद जब वह गड्डा मट्टीसे भर गया तो जॉर्ज उस मट्टीपर खडा होकर उसे अपने पैरोसे दबाने लगा... . 


... वह आदमी कथन कर रहा था और डिटेक्टीव सॅम ध्यान देकर सुन रहा था. उस आदमीने आगे कहा - 

'' दुसरे दिन जब मुझे पता चला की स्टीव्हनका कत्ल हो चूका है तब मुछे विश्वासही नही हुवा ''

काफी देर तक कोई कुछ नही बोला. अब इन सारी बातोंने एक नयाही मोड लिया था. 

सॅम सोचने लगा. 

'' तुम्हे क्या लगता है जॉर्ज खुनी होगा?'' सॅमने अपने इन्व्हेस्टीगेटरक   भूमीकामें प्रवेश करते हूए पुछा. 

'' नही .. मुझे लगता है की वह उसका काला जादू इन सारे कत्ल करनेके लिए इस्तेमाल करता होगा.... क्योंकी जिस दिन पॉलका कत्ल हूवा उसके पहले दिन रातको जॉर्जने वैसाही एक गुड्डा बनाकर उसे कब्रस्तानमें दफन किया था. '' उस आदमीने कहा. 

'' तुम इन सारी चिजोंमे विश्वास रखते हो.?'' सॅमने थोडा व्यंगात्मक ढंगसेही पुछा. 

'' नही .. मै विश्वास नही रखता ... लेकिन जो अपनी खुली आंखोंसे सामने दिख रहा हो उन चिजोंपर विश्वास रखनाही पडता है '' उस आदमीने कहा. 

डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅमका पार्टनर जो इतनी देरसे दूरसे सब उनकी बाते सुन रहा था, चलते हूए उनके पास आकर बोला - 

'' मुझे पहलेही शक था की कातिल कोई आदमी ना होकर कोई रुहानी ताकद है ''

सारे कमरेंमे एक अनैसर्गीक सन्नाटा फैल गया. 

'' अब उसने और एक नया गुड्डा बनाया हूवा है '' उस आदमीने कहा.

----------


## satyabrat

जॉर्जके मकानके खिडकीसे अंदरका सबकुछ दिख रहा था. आजभी वह फायरप्लेसके सामने बैठा हूवा था. उसने अपने हाथसे वह गुड्डा बगलमें जमीनपर रख दिया और झुककर आगके सामने फर्शपर अपना मस्तक रगडने लगा. यह सब करते हूए उसका कुछ बुदबुदाना जारीही था. थोडी देरसे वह खडा होगया और अजीब ढंगसे जोरसे किसी पागल की तरह चिखा. इतना अचानक और जोरसे चिखा की बाहर खिडकीसे झांक रहे डिटेक्टीव सॅम, सॅमका पार्टनर और उनको साथमें जो लेकर आया था वह आदमी, सबलोग चौंककर सहमसे गए. उस चिखके बाद वातावरणमें एक अजीब भयानक सन्नाटा छा गया. 

'' मिस्टर रोनॉल्ड पार्कर अब तुम्हारी बारी है .. '' जॉर्ज वह निचे रखा हूवा गुड्डा अपने हाथमें लेते हूए बोला. 

लेकिन इतनेमें दरवाजेकी बेल बजी. जॉर्जने पलटकर दरवाजेकी तरफ देखा. गुड्डेको फिरसे निचे जमिनपर रख दिया और उठकर दरवाजा खोलनेके लिए सामने आ गया. 

दरवाजा खोला. सामने डिटेक्टीव सॅम और उसका पार्टनर था. वह तिसरा आदमी शायद वहांसे पहलेही खिसक गया था. 

'' मिस्टर जॉर्ज कोलीन्स हम आपको स्टीव्हन स्मीथ और पॉल रोबर्टसके कत्लका एक सस्पेक्टके तौरपर गिरफ्तार करने आये है... आपको चूप रहनेका पुरी तरह हक है ... और कुछ बोलनेके पहले आप अपने वकिलके साथ संपर्क कर सकते है ... और खयाल रहे की आप जोभी बोलोगे वह कोर्टमें आपके खिलाफ इस्तेमाल किया जाएगा... '' डिटेक्टीव सॅमने दरवाजा खोलेबराबर ऐलान कर दिया. 

जॉर्ज कोलीन्सका चेहरा एकदम भावशून्य था. वह बडे इम्तीनानके साथ उनके सामने आ गया. 

उसे अरेस्ट करनेके पहले सॅमने कुछ सवालात पुछनेकी ठान ली. 

'' यहा आपके साथ कौन-कौन रहता है?'' सॅमने पहला सवाल पुछा. 

'' मै अकेलाही रहता हू '' उसने जवाब दिया. 

'' लेकिन हमारे जानकारीके अनुसार आपके साथ आपके पिताजीभी रहते थे. ''

'' हां रहते थे ...लेकिन.... अब वे इस दुनियामें नही रहे ''

'' ओह ... सॉरी... यह कब हूवा? ... मतलब वे कब गुजर गए ?''

'' नॅन्सीके मौत की खबर सुननेके बाद कुछ दिनमेंही वे चल बसे '' 

'' अच्छा आप स्टिव्हन और पॉलको पहचानते थे क्या ?''

'' हां उन हैवानोंको मै अच्छी तरहसे पहचानता हूं '' 

स्टिव्हन और पॉलका नाम लेनेके बाद सॅमने एक बात गौर की की उनके उपरका गुस्सा और द्वेश उसके चेहरेपर साफ झलक रहा था. या फिर उसने वह छिपानेकी कोशीशभी नही की थी. 

अब सॅमने सिधे असली मुद्देपर उससे बात करनेकी ठान ली. 

'' आपने स्टिव्हन और पॉलका खुन किया क्या ?''

'' हां '' उसने ठंडे स्वरमें कहा. 

सॅमको लगा था की वह आनाकानी करेगा. लेकिन उसने कुछभी आनाकानी ना करते हूए सिधे बात कबूल कर ली. .

'' कैसे किया आपने उनका कत्ल ?'' सॅमने अगला सवाल पुछा. 

'' मेरे पासके काले जादूसे मैने उन्हे मार दिया '' उसने कहा. 

जॉर्ज पागल की तरह दिखता तो थाही लेकिन उसके इस जवाबसे सॅमको अब विश्वास हो चला था. 

'' आपके इस काले जादूसे आप किसीकोभी मारकर बता सकते हो?'' सॅमने व्यंगात्मक ढंगसे पूछा. 

'' किसीकोभी मै क्यों मारुंगा?... जिसकी मुझसे दुष्मनी है उसकोही मै मारुंगा ''

'' अब आगे आप इस काले जादूसे किसको मारने वाले हो ?''

'' अब रोनॉल्डका नंबर है '' 

'' अब अभी इसी वक्त आप उसे मारकर बता सकते हो ?'' सॅमने उसका काला जादू और वह दोनोंकाभी झूट साबीत करनेके उद्देशसे पुछा. 

'' अब नही ... उसका वक्त जब आएगा तब उसे जरुर मारुंगा '' उसने कहा. 

उसका यह जवाब सुनकर सॅमको अब फिलहाल उसे और सवाल पुछनेमें कोई दिलचस्पी नही रही थी. वे दोनो जॉर्जको हथकडी पहनानेके लिए सामने आ गए. इस बारभी उसने कोई प्रतिकार ना करते हूए पुरा सहयोग किया. 

सॅमको लग रहा था की या तो यह आदमी पागल होगा या अति चालाक... 

लेकिन वह जो कहता है वह अगर सच हो तो ?... 

पल भरके लिए क्यों ना हो सॅमके दिमागमें यह विचार कौंध गया .. 

नही ... ऐसे कैसे हो सकता है ?...

सॅमने अपने दिमागमें आया विचार झटक दिया. 


डिटेक्टीव सॅमके पार्टनरने जॉर्जको जेलके एक कोठरीमें बंद किया और बाहरसे ताला लगाया. सॅम बाहरही खडा था. जैसेही सॅम और उसका पार्टनर वहांसे जानेके लिए मुडे, जॉर्ज आवेशमें आकर चिल्लाया -

'' तुम लोग मुरख हो... भलेही तुमने मुझे जेलके इस कोठरीमें बंद किया फिरभी मेरा जादू यहांसेभी काम करेगा...''

सॅम और उसका पार्टनर रुक गए और मुडकर जॉर्जकी तरफ देखने लगे. 

सॅमको जॉर्जकी अब दया आ रही थी. 

बेचारा ...

बहनका इस तरहसे दुर्दैवी अंत होनेसे उसका इस तरह झुंझलाना जायज है ... 

सॅम सोचते हूए फिरसे अपने साथीके साथ आगे चलने लगा. थोडी दूरी तय करनेके बाद फिरसे मुडकर उसने जॉर्जकी तरफ देखा. वह अब निचे झुककर फर्शपर माथा रगड रहा था और साथमें कुछ मंत्र बुदबुदा रहा था. 

'' इसके उपर ध्यान रखो और इसे किसीभी व्हिजीटरको मिलनेकी अनुमती मत दो. '' सॅमने निर्देश दिया. 

'' यस सर'' सॅमका पार्टनर आज्ञाकारी ढंगसे बोला. 


क्रमश:...

----------


## satyabrat

रोनॉल्डका घर और आसपासका इलाका पुरी तरह रातके अंधेरेमें डूब गया था. बाहर आसपास झिंगुरोंका किर्र... ऐसा आवाज और दूर कही कुतोंकी रोने जैसी आवाज आ रही थी. अचानक घरके पास एक पेढपर आसरेके लिए बैठे पंछी डरके मारे फडफडाकर उडने लगे.दो पुलिस मेंबर्स रिचर्ड और इरीक टीव्हीके सामने बैठकर रोनॉल्डके घरमें चलरही सारी हरकतोंका निरिक्षण कर रहे थे. रोनॉल्डके घरके बगलमेंही एक गेस्टरुममें उन्हे जगह दी गई थी. रिचर्ड शरीरसे जाडा और कदसे मध्यम था तो उसके विपरीत इरिक उंचा और एकदम पतला था. उनके सामने टिव्हीपर बेचैनीसे करवट बदलता और सोनेकी चेष्टा कर रहा रोनॉल्ड दिख रहा था.'' इससे अच्छा किसी सेक्सी दांपत्य की टिव्हीपर निगरानी करना मैने कभीभी पसंद किया होता. ..'' इरीकने मजाकमें कहा.रिचर्डको इरीकके मजाकमे बिलकुल दिलचस्पी नही दिख रही थी.'' नही मतलब तु मोटा है फिरभी तुम्हारे जैसे किसी मोटे शादी हूए किसी दंपतीके बेडरुमकी निगरानी करनाभी मुझे अच्छा लगता.'' 
 इरीकने आगे कहा.फिरभी रिचर्डने भावहीन चेहरेसे जो चूप्पी साध रखी थी वह तोडनेके लिए वह तैयार नही था.. तभी अचानक एक मॉनीटरपर कुछ हरकत दिखाई दी. एक काली बिल्ली बेडरुममें दौडते हूए इधरसे उधर गई थी. '' ए देख वहा रोनॉल्डके बेडरुममें एक काली बिल्ली है '' रिचर्डने कहा. '' यहा क्या हम कुत्ते बिल्लीयोंके हरकतोंपर नजर रखनेके लिए बैठे है? .. मेरे बापको अगर पता होता की एक दिन मै ऐसे मॉनिटरपर कुत्ते बिल्लीयोंकी हरकतोपर नजर रखे बैठनेवाला हूं.. तो वह मुझे कभी पुलीसमें नही जाने देता..'' इरीकने ताना मारते हूए कहा. अचानक उस बिल्लीने कोनेमें रखे एक चौरस डीब्बेपर छलांग लगाई... और इधर रिचर्ड और इरिकके सामने रखे हूए सारे मॉनिटर्स ब्लॅंक हो गए. '' ए क्या हूवा ?'' इरीक कुर्सीसे उठकर खडा होते हूए बोला. 
 रिचर्डभी उसके कुर्सीसे उठकर खडा हो गया था. इरिकका मजाकिया अंदाज कबका खत्म हो चूका था. उसके चेहरेपर अब चिंता, और हडबडाहट दिख रही थी. '' चल जल्दी .. क्या गडबडी हूई यह देखके आते है '' रिचर्ड जल्दी जल्दी कमरेसें बाहर निकलते हूए बोला. 
 इरीकभी उसके पिछे पिछे जाने लगा. एक बेडरुम. बेडरुममे धुंधली रोशनी फैली हूई थी और बेडपर कोई साया सोया हूवा दिखाई दे रहा था. अचानक बेडके बगलमें रखा टेलिफोन लगातार बजने लगा. उस बेडपर सोए सायेने निंदमेही अपना हाथ बढाकर वह टेलिफोन उठाया. 
 '' यस...'' वह साया कोई और नही डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅम था. उधरसे इरीकका आवाज आया, '' सर रोनॉल्डकाभी उसी तरहसे कत्ल हो चूका है '' 
 '' क्या ?'' सॅम एकदमसे बेडसे उठकर बैठ गया.उसने बेडके बगलमें एक बटन दबाकर बेडरुमका बल्ब जलाया. उसकी निंद पुरी तरहसे उड चूकी थी. '' क्या कहा?'' सॅमको वह जो सुन रहा था उसपर विश्वास नही हो रहा था. '' सर रोनॉल्डकाभी कत्ल हो चूका है '' उधरसे इरिकने कहा. '' इतने कॅमेरे लगाकर मॉनिटर लगाकर तुमलोग लगातार निगरानी कर रहे थे.... तब भी? .... तुम लोग वहां निगरानी कर रहे थे या झक मार रहे थे ?'' चिढकर सॅमने कहा . '' सर वह क्या हूवा ... एक बिल्लीने ट्रान्समिटरके उपर छलांग लगाई और सारे मॉनिटरपर एकदमसे बंद हो गए. .. तोभी हम रिपेअर करनेके लिए वहां गए थे... और वहां जाकर देखा तो तबतक कत्ल हो चूका था...'' इरिक अपनी तरफसे सफाई देनेका प्रयास कर रहा था. जैसेही इरिकका फोन आया, तैयारी करके डिटेक्टीव सॅम तुरंत रोनॉल्डके घरकी तरफ रवाना हूवा. 
 इतना फुलप्रुफ इंतजाम होनेके बादभी रोनॉल्डका कत्ल होता है ... इसका मतलब क्या ?...पहलेही पुलिसकी इमेज लोगोंमे काफी खराब हो चूकी थी... और इसबार पुरा विश्वास था की कातिल अब इस कॅमेरेके जालसे छूटना नामुमकीन है ...फिर कहा गडबड हूई ?... 
 गाडी स्पिडसे चलाते हूए सॅमके विचारभी तेजीसे दौड रहे थे. डिटेक्टीव सॅमने बेडरुममें प्रवेश किया. बेडरुममें रोनॉल्डकी डेड बॉडी अव्यवस्थीत हालमें बेडपर पडी हूई थी. सब तरफ खुन ही खुन फैला हूवा दिख रहा था. सॅमने बॉडीकी प्राथमीक जांच की और फिर कमरेंकी जांच की. इरिक और रिचर्ड वही थे. पुलिसकी इन्व्हेस्टीगेशन टीम जो वहां अभी अभी पहूंच गई थी, अपने काममें व्यस्त थी.'' मिल रहा है कुछ ?'' सॅमने उन्हे पुछा. 
 '' नही सर .. अबतकतो कुछ नही. '' सॅमका पार्टनर उनकी तरफ से बोला. सॅमने बेडरुममें आरामसे चलते हूए और सबकुछ ध्यानपूर्वक निहारते हूए एक चक्कर मारा. चक्कर मारनेके बाद सॅम फिरसे बेडके पास आकर खडा हो गया और उसने बेडके निचे झुककर देखा. 
 बेडके निचेसे दो चमकती हूई आंखे उसकी तरफ घुरकर देख रही थी. एक पलके लिए क्यों ना हो सॅम डरकर थोडा पिछे हट गया. वे चमकती हूई आंखे फिर धीरे धीर उसकी दिशामें आने लगी. और अचानक हमला कीये जैसे उसपर झपट पडी. वह छटसे वहांसे हट गया. उसे एक गलेमें पट्टा पहनी हूई काली बिल्ली कॉटके निचेसे बाहर आकर दरवाजेसे बेडरुकके बाहर दौडकर जाते हूए दिखाई दी. दरवाजेसे बाहर जातेही वह बिल्ली एकदम रुक गई और उसने मुडकर पिछे देखा. कमरेमे एक अजीबसा सन्नाटा छा गया था. उस बिल्लीने एक दो पल सॅमकी तरफ देखा और फिरसे मुडकर वह वहांसे भाग गई. दोन तिन पल कुछभी ना बोलते हूए गुजर गए.

----------


## satyabrat

'' यही वह बिल्ली... सर'' रिचर्डने कमरेमें फैले सन्नाटेको भंग किया.
 '' ट्रान्समिशन बॉक्स किधर है ?'' बिल्लीसे सॅमको याद आगया.
 '' सर यहां '' इरीकने एक जगह कोनेमें इशारा करते हूए कहा.
 वह बॉक्स निचे जमिनपर गीरा हूवा था. सॅम नजदिक गया और उसने वह बॉक्स उठाया. वह टूटा हूवा था. सॅमने वह बॉक्स उलट पुलटकर गौरसे देखा और वापस जहांसे उठाया था वही रख दिया. तभी बेडरुमके दरवाजेकी तरफ सॅमका यूंही खयाल गया. हमेशाकी तरह दरवाजा तोडा हूवा था. लेकिन इसबार अंदरके कुंडीको चेन लगाकर ताला लगाया हूवा था.
 ''जेफ .. जरा इधर तो आवो '' सॅमने जेफको बुलाया.
 जेफ तत्परतासे सॅमके पास चला गया.
 '' यह इधर देखो ... और अब बोलो तुम्हारी थेअरी क्या कहती है ... कत्ल करनेके बाद दरवाजा बंद कर अंदरसे चेन लगाकर ताला कैसे लगाया होगा?'' सॅमने उस कुंडीको लगाए चेन और तालेके ओर उसका ध्यान खिंचते हूए कहा.

 जेफने उस चेन और ताला लगाए कुंडीकी तरफ ध्यानसे देखते हूए कहा, '' सर.. अब तो मुझे पक्का विश्वास होने लगा है ... ''

 '' किस बातका ?''

 '' की कातील कोई आदमी ना होकर कोई रुहानी ताकत हो सकती है '' जेफ पागलोंकी तरह कही शून्यमें देखते हूए बोला.

 सबलोग गुढ भावसे एक दूसरेकी तरफ देखने लगे. सॅम पुलिस स्टेशनमें बैठकर एक एक बातके उपर गौरसे सोच रहा था और अपने पार्टनर के साथ बिच बिचमें चर्चा कर रहा था.

 '' एक बात तुम्हारे खयाल मे आगई क्या ?'' सॅमने शुन्यमें देखते हूए अपने पार्टनरसे पुछा.

 '' कौनसी ?'' उसके पार्टनरने पुछा.

 '' अबतक तिन कत्ल हूए है ... बराबर?''

 '' हां ... तो? ''

 '' तिनो कत्लके पहले जॉर्जको यह अच्छी तरहसे पता था की अगला कत्ल किसका होनेवाला है '' सॅमने कहा.

 '' हां बराबर''

 '' और तिसरे कत्लके वक्त तो जॉर्ज कस्टडीमें बंद था. '' सॅमने कहा.

 '' हां बराबर है '' पार्टनरने कहा.

 '' इसका मतलब क्या ?'' सॅमने मानो खुदसेही सवाल पुछा हो.

 '' इसका मतलब साफ है की उसका काला जादू जेलके अंदरसेभी काम कर रहा है '' पार्टनर मानो उसे एकदम सही जवाब मिला इस खुशीसे बोला.

 '' बेवकुफकी तरह कुछभी मत बको ..'' सॅम उसपर गुस्सेसे चिल्लाया.

 '' ऐसी बात बोलो की वह किसीभी तर्कसंगत बुध्दी को हजम हो...'' सॅम अपना गुस्सा काबूमें रखनेकी कोशीश करते हूए उसे आगे बोला.

 बेचारे सॅमके पार्टनरका खुशीसे दमकता चेहरा मुरझा गया.

 काफी समय बिना कुछ बात किये शांतीसे बित गया.

 सॅमने आगे कहा, '' सुनो, जब हम जॉर्जके घर गए थे तब एक बात हमने बडी स्पष्टतासे गौर की ....''

 ''कौनसी ?''

 '' की जॉर्जके मकानको इतनी खिडकीयां थी की उसके पडोसमें किसीकोभी उसके घरमें क्या चल रहा है यह स्पष्ट रुपसे दिख और सुनाई दे सकता है .'' सॅमने कहा.

 '' हां बराबर...'' उसका पार्टनर कुछ ना समझते हूए बोला.

 अचानक एक विचार सॅमके दिमागमें कौंध गया. वह एकदम उठकर खडा हो गया. उसके चेहरेपर गुथ्थी सुलझननेका आनंद झलक रहा था.

 उसका पार्टनरभी कुछ ना समझते हूए उसके साथ खडा हो गया.

 '' चलो जल्दी... '' सॅम जल्दी जल्दी दरवाजेकी तरफ जाते हूए बोला.

 उसका पार्टनर कुछ ना समझते हूए सिर्फ उसके पिछे पिछे जाने लगा.

 एकदम ब्रेक लगे जैसा सॅम दरवाजेमें रुक गया.

 '' अच्छा तुम एक काम करो ... अपने टीमको स्पेशल मिशनके लिए तैयार रहनेके लिए बोल दो'' सॅमने उसके पार्टनरको आदेश दिया.

 उसका पार्टनर पुरी तरह गडबडा गया था. उसके बॉसको अचानक क्या हूवा यह उसके समझ के परे था.

----------


## satyabrat

स्पेशल मिशन?...

 मतलब कही कातिल मिला तो नही ?...

 लेकिन उनकी जो अभी अभी चर्चा हूई थी उसका और कातिल मिलनेका दुर दुरतक कोई वास्ता नही दिख रहा था..

 फिर स्पेशल मिशन किसलिए?....

 सॅमका पार्टनर सोचने लगा. वह सॅमको कुछ पुछनेही वाला था इतनेमें सॅम दरवाजेके बाहर जाते जाते फिरसे रुक गया और पिछे मुडकर बोला ,

 '' चलो जल्दी करो ...''

 उसका पार्टनर तुरंत हरकतमें आगया.

 जानेदो मुझे क्या करना है? ...

 स्पेशल मिशन तो स्पेशल मिशन..

 सॅमके पार्टनरने पहले टेबलसे फोन उठाया और एक नंबर डायल करने लगा. पुलिसकी गाडी ट्रफिकमें रास्ता निकालते हूए सायरन बजाते हूए तेजीसे दौड रही थी. और उस गाडीके पिछे और चारपाच गाडीयोंका जथ्था जा रहा था. सायरनके आवाजकी वजहसे ट्रफिक अपनेआप हटकर उन गाडीयोंको रास्ता दे रही थी. उस आवाजके वजहसे और इतनाबडा पुलिसकी गाडीयोंका जथ्था देखकर आसपासके वातावरणमें एक अलगही उत्सुकता और डर फैल गया था. ट्रफिकसे रास्ता निकालते हूए और रास्तेसे तेडे मेडे मोड लेते हूए आखीर वो गाडीयां जॉर्जके घरके आसपास आकर रुक गई. गाडीयोंसे पुलिसकी एक बडी टीम तेजीसे लेकिन एक अनुशाशनके साथ बाहर निकल गई.

 '' चलो जल्दी... पुरे एरीयाको घेर लो... क्वीक... कातिल किसीभी हालमें अपने हाथसे निकलना नही चाहिए... ...'' सॅमने अपने टीमको आदेश दिया.

 पुलिसका वह समुह एक एक करते हूए बराबर अनुशाशनमे पुरी एरीयामें फैल गया. और उन्होने पुरे एरीयाको चारो तरफसे घेर लिया. इतने बडे पुलिसके समुहके जुतोंके आवाजसे पुरे एरियामें वातावरण तनावपूर्ण हूवा था. आडोस पडोसके लोग कोई खिडकीसे तो कोई पडदेके पिछेसे झांककर बाहर क्या चल रहा है यह कौतुहलयुक्त डरसे देख रहे थे.

 दो तिन पुलिसको लेकर सॅम एक घरके पास गया. जिस आदमीने पहले जॉर्जकी कहानी बयान की थी वह संभ्रमकी स्थितीमें वही खडा था.

 '' जरा बताईये तो कौन कौनसे घरसे जॉर्जके घरकी सारी हरकते दिखती है और सुनाई देती है...'' सॅमने उस आदमीसे पुछा.

 उस आदमीने सॅमको दो-तीन मकानकी तरफ उंगलीसे इशारा करते हूए कहा,

 '' वे दो ... और मेरा एक तिसरा..''

 '' हमें यह एरीया पुरी तरहसे सील करना पडेगा'' सॅम अपने टीमको उन मकानकी तरफ ले जाते हूए बोला.

 सॅमने उन तिन घरोंके अलावा और दो-चार मकान अपने कार्यक्षेत्रमें लिए. एकके बाद एक ऐसे वह हर घरकी तरफ अपने दो-तिन लोगोंको ले जाता और घर अगर बंद हो तो उसे नॉक करता था. कुछ लोग जब दरवाजा खोलकर बाहर आते थे तो उनके चेहरेपर आश्चर्य और डरके भाव दिखाई देते थे. बिच-बिचमें सॅम अपने साथीदारोंको वायरलेसपर दक्ष रहनेके लिए कहता था. ऐसे एक एक घरकी तलाशी लेते हूए वे आखीर एक मकानके पास पहूंच गए. दरवाजा नॉक किया. काफी देरतक रुकनेके बाद अंदरसे कोई प्रतिक्रिया दिख नही रही थी. सॅमके साथमें जो थे वे सब लोग अलर्ट हो गए. अपनी अपनी गन लेकर तैयार हो गए. फिरसे उसने दरवाजा नॉक किया, इसबार जरा जोरसे. फिरभी अंदरसे कोई प्रतिक्रिया नही आई.

 लेकिन अब सॅमका सब्र जवाब दे गया,

 '' दरवाजा तोडो '' उसने आदेश दिया.

 जेफ जो ऐसे कारनामोंमे तरबेज था, हमेशा दरवाजा तोडनेमें आगे रहता था, उसने और और दो चार लोगोंने मिलकर धक्के दे-देकर दरवाजा तोड दिया. दरवाजे टूटनेके बाद खबरदारीके तौरपर पहले सब लोग पिछे हट गए आव्र फिर धीरे धीरे सतर्कताके साथ अंदर जाने लगे.

 लगभग सारा घर ढूंढ लिया. लेकिन घरमे कोई होनेके कोई आसार नही दिख रहे थे. किचन, हॉल खाली पडे थे. आखिर उन्होने बेडरुमकी तरफ उनका रुख किया. बेडरुमका दरवाजा पुरी तरह खुला पडा था. उन्होने अंदर झांककर देखा. अंदर कोई नही था, सिर्फ एक टेबल एक कोनेमें पडा हूवा था.

 जैसेही सॅम और उसके साथ एक दो पुलिस बेडरुममें गए वे आश्चर्यके सांथ आंखे फाडकर देखतेही रह गए. उनका मुंह खुला की खुला ही रह गया. बेडरुममें एक कोनेमें रखे उस टेबलपर मांसके टूकडे और खुन फैला हूवा था. सब लोग एक दुसरेकी तरफ आश्चर्य और डरसे देखने लगे. सबके दिमागमें एक साथ न जाने कितने सवाल उमड पडे थे. लेकिन किसीकी एकदूसरेकोभी पुछनेकी हिम्मत नही बन पा रही थी. सॅमने बेडरुमके खिडकीकी तरफ देखा. खिडकी पुरी तरह खुली थी.

----------


## satyabrat

'' यहा कौन रहता है? ... मालूम करो '' सॅमने आदेश दिया.

 उनमेंसे एक पुलिस बाहर गया. और थोडी देर बाद जानकारी इकठ्ठा कर वापस आगया.

 '' सर मैने इस मकान मालिकसे अभी अभी संपर्क किया था. ... वह थोडीही देरमें यहा पहूंचेगा... लेकिन लोगोंके जानकारीके हिसाबसे यहां कोई इवेन फोस्टर नामक आदमी किराएसे रहता है ... '' वह पुलिस बोला.

 '' वह आए बराबर उसे पहले मुझसे मिलनेके लिए कह दो... फोरेन्सीकके लोगोंको बुलावो... और इस अपार्टमेंटमें जबतक सारे सबुत इकठ्ठा किए नही जाते तबतक और कोईभी ना आ पाए इसका खयाल रखो.....'' सॅमने निर्देश दिये.

 थोडी देरमें बाहर जमा हूई लोगोंकी भिडमें मकानमालिक आगया और 'मकान मालिक आया... मकानमालिक आया' ऐसी खुसुर फुसुर शुरु हो गई.

 '' कौन है मकानमालिक ?'' सॅमने उस भीडकी तरफ जाते हूए पुछा.

 एक अधेड उम्र आदमी सामने आकर डरते हूए दबे हूए स्वरमें बोला, '' मै हूं''

 '' तो आपके पास इस आपके किराएदारका अतापता वैगेरा सारी जानकारी होगीही?...'' सॅमने उससे पुछा.

 '' हां है ... '' मकानमाकिक एक कागजका टूकडा सॅमको थमाते हूए बोला.

 सॅमने वह कागजका टूकडा लिया. उसपर इवेन फोस्टरका ऍड्रेस, फोन जैसी सारी जानकारी मकानमालिकने लिखकर दी थी.

 '' लेकिन यह सब देखते हूए यह जानकारी जाली और झुठी होगी ऐसा लगता है... '' मकानमालिक डरते हूए बोला.

 '' मतलब? ... आपने उसकी सारी जानकारी जांचकर नही देखी थी? '' सॅमने पुछा.

 '' नही .. मतलब... वह मै करनेही वाला था'' मकानमालिक फिरसे डरते हूए बोला. डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅमने अपने बज रहे मोबाईलका डिस्प्ले देखा. फोन उसकेही पार्टनरका था. एक बटन दबाकर उसने वह अटेंड किया,

 '' यस''

 '' सर हमें नॅन्सीका दोस्त जॉन कार्टरका पता चल चूका है '' उधरसे उसके पार्टनरका आवाज आया.

 '' गुड व्हेरी गुड'' सॅम उत्साहभरे स्वरमें बोला.

 सॅमके पार्टनरने उसे एक ऍड्रेस दिया और तुरंत उधर आनेके लिए कहा.


 .... जॉन कार्टर बेडपर पडा हूवा था और जोर जोरसे खांस रहा था. उसकी दाढी बढ चूकी थी और सरके बढे हूए बालभी बिखरे हूए दिख रहे थे. न जाने कितने दिनोंसे वह बेडपर इसी हालमें पडा हूवा था. उसका घरसे बाहर आना जानाभी बंद हो चूका था.

 जब उसके प्रिय नॅन्सीका बलात्कार और कत्ल हो गया था तब वह इतना निराश और हतबल हो चूका था की उसे आगे क्या करे कुछ सुझ नही रहा था. उन गुनाहगारोंको सजा हो ऐसा उसे तहे दिलसे लग रहा था. लेकिन कैसे वह कुछ समझ नही पा रहा था. ऐसे मायूस और हतबल अवस्थामें वह शहरमें रातके अंधेरेमें पागलोंकी तरह सिर्फ घुमता रहता तो कभी शामको बिचपर जाकर डूबते सुरजको लगातार निहारता रहता. शायद उसे अपनी खुदकी अवस्थीभी कुछ उस डूबते सुरजकी तरह लगती हो. दिन रात पागलोंकी तरह इधर उधर भटकना और फिर थकनेके बाद बारमें जाकर मदीरामें डूब जाना. ऐसे उसकी दिनचर्या रहती थी. लेकिन ऐसा कितने दिनतक चलनेवाला था. आगे आगे तो उसका घुमना फिरनाभी कम होकर पीना बढ गया. इतना बढ गया की अब उसकी तबीयत खराब होकर वह न जाने कितने दिनसे बेडपर पडा हूवा था. बिस्तर पर पडे अवस्थामेंभी उसका पीना जारी था. थोडीभी नशा उतर जाती तो उसे वह भयानक बलात्कार और कत्लका दृष्य याद आता था. और वह फिरसे पीने लगता था.

 अचानक उसे फिरसे खांसीका दौरा पड गया. वह उठनेका प्रयास करने लगा. लेकिन वह इतना क्षीण और कमजोर हूवा था की वह उठभी नही पा रहा था. कैसेतो दिवारका सहारा लेकर वह बेडसे उठ खडा हूवा. लेकिन अपना संतुलन खोकर निचे जमिनपर गिर गया. उसका खांसना लगातार शुरु था. खांसते खांसते उसे एक बडा दौरा पड गया और उसके मुंहसे खुन आने लगा. उसने मुंहको हाथ लगाकर देखा. खुन दिखतेही वह घबरा गया.

 उठकर डॉक्टरके पास जाना चाहिए...

 लेकिन वह उठभी नही पा रहा था.

 चिल्लाकर लोगोंको जमा करना चाहिए...

 लेकिन उसमें उतनी चिल्लानेकीभी शक्ती बाकी नही थी.

 क्या किया जाए ?...

 आखिर उसने एक निर्णय मनही मन पक्का किया और वह उसके हाथको लगे खुनसे फर्शपर कुछ लिखने लगा...


 एक आदमी फोनपर बोल रहा था, '' हॅलो पुलिस स्टेशन?''

 उधरसे जवाब आनेके लिए वह बिचमें रुक गया.

 '' साहब ... हमारे पडोसमें कोई एक आदमी रहता है... मतलब रहता था... उसे हमने लगभग सात-आठ दिनसे देखा नही... उसका दरवाजाभी अंदरसे बंद है ... हमने उसका दरवाजा नॉक करके भी देखा... लेकिन अंदरसे कोई प्रतिक्रिया नही है... उसके घरसे लगातार किसी चिजके सडनेकी दुर्गंध आ रही है ... मुझे लगता है आप लोगोंमेसे कोई यहा आकर देखे तो अच्छा होगा.. ''

 फिरसे वह उधरके जवाबके लिए रुका और '' थॅंक यू ... '' कहकर उसने फोन निचे रख दिया.

 पुलिसकी एक टीम डिटेक्टीव्ह टेम्पलटनके नेतृत्वमें उस आदमीने फोनपर दिए पते पर तत्परतासे पहूंच गई. वह आदमी उनकी राहही देख रहा था. वे वहा पहूंचतेही वह आदमी उनको एक फ्लॅटके बंद दरवाजेके सामने ले गया. वहा पहूंचतेही एक किसी सडे हूए चिजकी दुर्गंध उनके नाकमें घूस गई. उन्होने तुरंत रुमाल निकालकर अपने अपने नाक को ढंक लिया. उन्होने उस दुर्गंधके उगमका शोध लेनेकी कोशीश की तो वह दुर्गंध उस घरसेही आ रही थी. उन्होने दरवाजा धकेलकर देखा. दरवाजा शायद अंदरसे बंद था. उन्होने दरवाजेको नॉक कर देखा. अंदरसे कोई प्रतिक्रिया नही थी. जिस आदमीने फोनपर पुलिसको इत्तला किया था वह बार बार वही हकिकत उन्हे सुना रहा था. आखिर पुलिसने दरवाजा तोड दिया. दरवाजा तोडनेके बाद तो वह सडी हूई दुर्गंध औरही तिव्रतासे आने लगी. मुंहपर और नाकपर कसकर रुमाल लगाकर वे धीरे धीरे अंदर जाने लगे.

 पुलिसकी टीम जब बेडरुममें पहूंच गई तब उन्हे सडनेकी प्रक्रिया शुरु हुवा जॉन कार्टरका मृतदेह जमिनपर पडा हूवा मिला. नाकको रुमालसे कसकर ढंकते हूए वे उस डेड बॉडीके पास गए. वहा जमिनपर मरनेके पहले उसने खुनसे कुछ लिखा हूवा दिखाई दे रहा था. उनमेंसे एक पुलिसने वह नजदीक जाकर पढा,

 '' नॅन्सी मुझे माफ कर देना... मै तुम्हे बचा नही पाया... लेकिन चिंता मत करो... उन बदमाशोंका ... एक एक करके बदला लिए बिना मुझे शांती नही मिलेगी... ''सॅम और उसका पार्टनर जिस पुलीस अधिकारीने जॉन कार्टरके मौतकी केस हॅंडल की थी उस अधिकारी, डिटेक्टीव टेम्पलटन के सामने बैठे थे.

 डिटेक्टीव टेम्पलटन जॉन कार्टरके बारेमें जानकारी देने लगा, '' मदिराके अतिसेवनकी वजहसे उसे ब्रॉंकायटीस होकर वह मर गया... ''

 '' लेकिन आपको उसकी पहचान कैसे मिली ? '' सॅमने पुछा.

 '' जिस कमरेंमे उसका मृतदेह मिला उस कमरेमें कुछ उसके कागजादभी मिले... उससे हमें उसकी पहचान हो गई... और उसका एक फोटो डिटेक्टीव्ह बेकरने जैसे सारे पुलिस थानोंपर भेजा था वैसा हमारे पास भी भेजा था....''

 टेम्पलटनने अपने ड्रावरसे जॉनका फोटो निकालकर सॅमके सामने रखा.

 '' इस फोटोकी वजहसे और डिटेक्टीव बेकरने भेजे जानकारीके वजहसे हमें उसका ऍड्रेस और घर वैगेरा मिलनेमें मदद हो गई. '' टेम्पलटनने कहा.

 '' आपने उसके घरके लोगोंसे संपर्क किया था क्या ?'' सॅमने पुछा.

 '' हां ... उनके घरके लोगोंकोभी यहां बुलाया था. ... उन्होनेभी बॉडी अपने कब्जेमें लेनेसे पहले जॉनकी पहचान कर ली थी और पोस्टमार्टममेभी उसकी पहचान जॉन कार्टर ऐसीही तय की गई है '' टेम्पलटनने कहा.

 '' वह कब मरा होगा... मतलब शव मिलनेसे कितने दिन पहले'' सॅमने पुछा.

 '' पोस्टमार्टमके अनुसार मार्च महिनेके शुरवातके दो तिन दिनमें उसकी मौत हूई होगी. '' वह अधिकारी बोला.

 '' अर्ली मार्च... मतलब पहला खून होनेके बहुत पहले... '' सॅमने सोचकर कहा.

----------


## satyabrat

'' इसका मतलब हम जैसे समझ रहे थे वैसे वह कातिल नही है... '' सॅमने आगे कहा.

 '' हां वैसा लग तो रहा है... '' टेम्पलटनने कहा.

 काफी समय शांतीसे गुजर गया.

 मतलब मुझे जो शक था वह सच होने जा रहा है...

 सॅमको नॅन्सीका दोस्त जॉन कार्टरका अता पता मिलनेकी खबर उसके पार्टनरसे फोनपर मिलतेही वह बहुत खुश हो गया था.. ...

 उसे लगा था चलो एक बारकी बला तो टली... जो केस सॉल्व हो गई... और कातिल थोडीही देरमें उनके कब्जेमें आनेवाला है....

 लेकिन यहां आकर देखता हूं तो केसने और एक अलगही मोड लिया था...

 जॉन कार्टरके मरनेका समय देखा जाए तो उसका इन खुनोंसे संबंध होनेकी कोई गुंजाईश नही थी...

 '' जॉन कार्टर अगर कातिल नही है ... तो फिर कातिल कौन होगा?'' सॅमने जैसे खुदसेही सवाल किया.

 कमरेके तिनो लोग सिर्फ एक दुसरेकी तरफ देखने लगे. क्योंकी उस सवालका जवाब उन तिनोंके पास नही था.

 इतनेमें टेम्पलटनने उसके ड्रावरसे और एक तस्वीर निकालकर सॅमके सामने रख दी.

 सॅमने वह तस्वीर उठाई और वह उस तस्वीरकी तरफ एकटक देखने लगा. उस तस्वीरमें जॉन कार्टर जमीनपर पडा हूवा दिख रहा था और उसके सामने फर्शपर खुनसे बडे अक्षरोंमे लिखा हूवा था,

 '' नॅन्सी मुझे माफ करना ... मै तुम्हे बचा नही सका... लेकिन चिंता मत करो मै एक एक को चुनकर मारकर बदला लूंगा ... ''

 सॅमको एक अंदाजा हो गया था की यह तस्वीर दिखाकर डिटेक्टीव्ह टेम्पलटन उसे क्या कहना चाहता हो.

 '' मै सुन सुनकर थक गया हूं की इस कत्लमें किसी आदमीका हाथ न होकर किसी रुहानी ताकदका हाथ हो सकता है ... यह तस्वीर दिखाकर कही तुम्हेभीतो यही कहना नही है ?'' सॅमने टेम्पलटनको पुछा.

 डिटेक्टीव टेम्पलटनने सॅम और उसके पार्टनरके चेहरेकी तरफ देखा.

 '' नही मुझे ऐसा कुछ कहना नही है ... सिर्फ घट रही घटनाएं और जॉनने फर्शपर लिखा हूवा मेसेज दोनो कैसे एकदम मिलते जुलते है ... इसी ओर मुझे तुम्हारा ध्यान खिंचना है...'' डिटेक्टीव टेम्पलटनने शब्दोंको तोलमोलकर इस्तेमाल करते हूए कहा. बंदीगृहमें चारो ओर अंधेरा फैला हूवा था. जॉर्ज एक कोठडीमे गुमसुमसा किसी सोचमें डूबा हूवा एक कोनेमें बैठा हूवा था. अचानक वह उठ खडा हूवा और अपने पहने हूए कपडे पागलोंकी तरह फाडने लगा. कपडे फाडनेके बाद उसने कोठरीमे इधर उधर पडे फटे कपडेके टूकडे जमा किये. उस टूकडोका वह फिरसे एक गुड्डा बनाने लगा. गुड्डा तैयार होनेके बाद उसके चेहरेपर एक रहस्यसे भरी, डरावनी हंसी फैल गई.

 '' मि. ख्रिस्तोफर ऍन्डरसन... अब तुम्हारी बारी है... समझे'' वह पागलोकी तर उस गुड्डेसे बोलने लगा.

 वहां ड्यूटीपर तैनात पुलिस काफी समयसे जॉर्जकी हरकतोपर बराबर नजर रखे हूए था. जैसेही उसने जॉर्ज बातचीत सुनी वह तेजीसे उठकर फोनके पास गया - अपने वरिष्ठ अधिकारीको इत्तला करनेके लिए.


 ख्रिस्तोफर अपने घरमें, हॉलमें पिते हूए बैठा था. साथही वह चेहरेपर काफी सारी चिंताए लेकर एक के बाद एक लगातार सिगारेट पिये जा रहा था. थोडी देरसे वह उठ खडा हूवा और सोचते हूए कमरेमें धीरे धीरे चहलकदमी करने लगा. उसकी चालसे वह काफी थका हूवा मालूम पड रहा था. या फिर मदीराके चढे हूवे नशेसे वह वैसा लग रहा होगा. थोडी देर चहलकदमी करनेके बाद वह फिरसे कुर्सीपर बैठ गया और अपनीही सोचमें डूब गया. अचानक उसे घरमें किसी उपस्थीतीका अहसास हूवा. कोई किचनमे बर्तनोंसे छेडखानी कर रहा हो ऐसा लग रहा था.

 किचनमें इस वक्त कौन होगा ?...

 सब दरवाजे खिडकियां तो बंद है... .

 की यहभी कोई आभास है ?...

 अचानक एक बडा बर्तन फर्शपर गिरनेका आवाज होगया. क्रिस्तोफर एकदम उठकर खडा हो गया.

 क्या हूवा होगा.?

 उसका दिल जोर जोरसे धडकने लगा.

 मै फालतूही घबरा रहा हू... कोई बिल्ली वैगेरा होगी. ...

 उसने खुदको समझानेकी कोशीश की और धीरे धीरे चलते हूए, कोई आहट आती है क्या यह सुनते हूए, वह किचनमें जाने लगा.

 किचनसे अब आवाजें आना बंद हूवा था. कुछ आहटभी नही थी. वह किचनके दरवाजेकेपास गया. और धीरेसे किचनका दरवाजा तिरछा करते हूए उसने अंदर झांककर देखा.

 किचनमेंतो कोई नही दिख रहा है ...

 वह किचनमें घुस गया. अंदर जानेके बाद उसने इधर उधर नजर दौडाकर देखा, पुरे किचनका एक राऊंड लगाया.

 कहा? .. कुछ तो नही...

 या मुझे सिर्फ आभास हो रहे है...

 लेकिन जमिनपर एक खाली बर्तन पडा हूवा था.

 वह संभ्रमकी स्थितीमें किचनसे वापस जानेके लिए मुडाही था की उसे अब हॉलसे कुछ टूटनेका आवाज आ गया. ख्रिस्तोफर चौंक गया और दौडते हूए हॉलमें चला गया.

 हॉलमें उसे उसका व्हिस्कीका ग्लास निचे जमिनपर गिरकर टूटा हूवा मिला. व्हिस्की निचे गिरकर इधर उधर फैली हूई थी. उसने आसपास नजर दौडाई. कोई नही था.

 ख्रिस्तोफरकी नशा पुरी तरह उतर चूकी थी.

 साला कोई तो नही...

 यह क्या हो रहा है मुझे ? ...

 ग्लास निचे कैसे गिर गया?...

 वह सोचते हूए फिरसे कुर्सीपर बैठ गया. उब उसने पुरी की पुरी बॉटलही मुंहको लगाई थी. डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅम सुबह सुबह हॉलमें बैठकर चाय पीते हूए टीव्ही देख रहा था. एक एक घूंट धीरे धीरे पिते हूए मानो वह चायका आनंद ले रहा हो. देखनेके लिए तो वह टिव्हीकी तरफ देख रहा था लेकिन उसके दिमागमें कुछ अलगही विचारोंका तुफान मचा हूवा था. शायद वह उस कातिलके केसके बारेमेही सोच रहा होगा. जैसे जैसे उसके विचार दौड रहे थे वैसे वैसे वह रिमोटके बटन दबाकर तेजीसे चॅनल्स बदल रहा था. आखिर वह कार्टून चॅनलपर आकर रुका. थोडी देर कार्टून चॅनल देखकर शायद उसने खुदको लगातार टेन्शन्स, चिंता इससे हटाकर फिरसे ताजा किया हो. फिरसे उसने चॅनल बदला और अब वह डिस्कव्हरी चॅनल देखने लगा. शायद डिस्कव्हरीपर चल रहे प्रोग्रॅममें उसे इंटरेस्ट आने लगा था. उसने रिमोट अपने हाथसे बगलमें रख दिया और वह प्रोग्रॅम ध्यान देकर देखने लगा.


 डिस्कव्हरी चॅनलपर चल रहे प्रोग्रॅममे एक चूहा दिखाया जाने लगा. उस चूहेके गलेमे एक छोटा पट्टा दिख रहा था और सरको एकदम छोटे छोटे वायर्स लगाए दिख रहे थे. फिर टीव्ही ऍन्कर बोलने लगा -

 '' जब कोई जिवजंतू कोई क्रिया करता है उसे वह क्रिया करनेके लिए उसके दिमागको एक सिग्नल जाता है. अगर हम एकदम वैसाही सिग्नल उसके दिमागको बाहरसे देनेमे कामयाब हो गए तो हम उस जिवजंतूको अपने कब्जेमें कर सकते है. और उसे बाहरसे सब सिग्नल्स देकर उससे हमे जो चाहिए वह क्रिया करवाके ले सकते है.''

 फिर टिव्हीपर एक कॉम्प्यूटर दिखने लगा. कॉम्पूटरके सामने एक वैज्ञानिक बैठा हूवा था.

 डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅम टिव्हीपर चल रहा प्रोग्रॅम एकदम ध्यान लगाकर देखने लगा.

 वह कॉम्पूटरके सामने बैठा वैज्ञानिक बोलने लगा -

 '' इस कॉम्प्यूटरके द्वारा हम अलग अलग सिग्नल्स इस चिपपर, जो की इस चूहेके गलेमें लगे पट्टेमें बंधी हूई है, उसपर ट्रान्समिट कर सकते है. इस चिपके द्वारा यह सिग्नल चूहेके दिमागतक पहूचेंगे. और फिर जो जो सिग्नल्स हम उसे इस कॉम्प्यूटरके व्दारा देंगे उसके हिसाबसे वह चूहा अलग अलग कार्य करने लगेगा ''

 फिर टिव्हीपर वह चूहा एकदम नजदिकसे दिखाया गया. एक छोटीसी चिप उसके गलेमें पट्टा बांधकर उसमें लगाई गई थी.

 डिटेक्टीव्ह टिव्हीपर चल रहा प्रोग्रॅम देख रहा था. उसके चेहरेपर आश्चर्य और उत्सुकताके भाव दिख रहे थे.

 टिव्हीपर वह वैज्ञानिक आगे बोलने लगा -

 '' इस प्रकार हम अलग अलग तरहके आदेश इस सिग्नल ट्रान्समिशनके द्वारा उस चूहेको दे सकते है. अब फिलहाल हम कुछ दो चार आदेशही उसे देनेमें कामयाब हूए है. ''

 फिर कॉम्प्यूटरके मॉनिटरपर चल रहे सॉफ्टवरमें उस वैज्ञानिकने माउसकी सहायता से 'राईट' बटन दबाया. और क्या आश्चर्य वह चूहा दाई तरफ मुडकर दौडने लगा.

 कॉम्प्यूटरपर उस वैज्ञानिकने 'स्टॉप ' यह बटन दबाया और वह चूहा एकदम दौडते हूए रुक गया.

 फिर उसने 'लेफ्ट' बटन दबाया और वह चूहा बाई तरफ मुडकर दौडने लगा.

 आगे उसने 'जम्प' यह बटन दबाया और उस चूहे ने दौडते हूए छलांग लगाई.

 फिरसे उसने 'स्टॉप' बटन दबाया और वह चूहा एक खानेके जिन्नसके सामने पहूंच गया था वही रुक गया.

 वैज्ञानिकने 'ईट' बटन दबाया और वह चूहा उसके सामने रखा हूवा खानेका जिन्नस खाने लगा.

 फिरसे उसने 'स्टॉप' बटन दबाया और उस चूहेने खाना बंद किया.

----------


## satyabrat

अब वैज्ञानिकने 'अटॅक' बटन दबाया और वह चूहा उसके सामने रखे हूए खानेके जिन्नस ना खाते हूए उसके तोड तोडकर टूकडे करने लगा.

 यह सब देखते हूए अचानक सॅमके दिमागमें एक विचार कौंध गया.

 उसे एक एक प्रसंग याद आने लगा...


 ...दो पुलिस टीमके मेंबर रिचर्ड और इरीक रोनॉल्डके घरकी सर्कीट टिव्हीपर जब निगरानी कर रहे थे तब एक बिल्लीने सर्कीट टीव्हीके ट्रान्समिटर युनिटपर छलांग लगाई थी. और उसकी वजहसे रोनॉल्डके बेडरुमकी सब हरकते टिव्हीपर दिखना बंद हूवा था. और जबतक रिचर्ड और इरिक बेडरुममें पहूंचते नही तबतक कत्ल हो चूका था.


 डिटेक्टीव्ह अपनी सोचमें डूबा हूवा टिव्हीके सामनेसे उठ गया. उसे अगला प्रसंग याद आने लगा. ...


 ... जब डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅम और उसकी टीम इन्व्हेस्टीगेशनक

----------


## satyabrat

'' तो चलो अब इस प्लॅनके हिसाबसे अपने अपने कामपर लग जावो... मैने जेफके पास किसे क्या क्या करना है इसकी ब्योरेवार लिस्ट दी हूई है... किसे कोई शंका हो तो मुझे पुछीएगा''

 सॅम अपने टीमकी तरफ देखते हूए बोला. क्रिस्तोफरके मकानके बगलमें एक गेस्टरुम थी. उस रुममे दो पुलीस रिचर्ड और इरिक उनके सामने रखे सर्किट टिव्हीपर क्रिस्तोफरके बेडरुमकी निगरानी कर रहे थे.

 '' आखिर लाख कोशिशोंके बावजुद हमें कुत्ते और बिल्लीयोंकी हरकतोपर ध्यान रखनेकी नौबत आगई '' इरिकने व्यंगात्मक ढंगसे कहा.

 '' तिन दिनसे हम यही काम कर रहे है ... बस ... अब बहुत होगया... इस तरह एक जगहपर बैठकर वही बेडरुम लगातार देखते रहना '' इरिकने चिढकर कहा.

 '' और एक बात ध्यानसे सुनो मैने पुलिस फोर्स किसी रेपीस्ट या कातिलकी रक्षा करनेके लिए नही जॉईन की '' इरिक अभीभी बडबड कर रहा था.

 थोडी देर इरिक शांत रहा और फिरसे उसकी बडबड शुरु होगइ.

 '' साहबकी यह कुत्तो बिल्लीयोंकी थेअरी तो ठिक लगती है ... लेकिन एक बात समझमें नही आती ? '' इरिकने कहा.

 इरिकने रिचर्डकी तरफ वह '' कौनसी ?'' ऐसा पुछेगा इस आस से देखा. लेकिन वह अपने काममें व्यस्त था. वह कुछ नही बोला.

 '' कौनसी बात? पुछोतो ?'' इरिकने रिचर्डके कंधेपर हाथ रखकर उसे हिलाते हूए पुछा.

 उसने उसकी तरफ सिर्फ एक दृष्टीक्षेप डाला और फिर वह अपने काममें मग्न हो गया.

 '' की कातिल कौन होगा ?... अगर जॉन कहे तो वह मर गया है ... और जॉर्ज कहो तो वह जेलमें बंद है ... फिर कातिल कौन होगा ?'' इरिककी सिर्फ बडबड चल रही थी.

 रिचर्ड कुछभी प्रतिक्रिया ना व्यक्त करते हूए सिर्फ उसकी बडबड सुन रहा था. रिचर्ड इतना बोलनेके बादभी ना कुछ बोल रहा है और ना कुछ प्रतिक्रिया व्यक्त कर रहा है यह देखकर इरिक औरही चिढ गया.

 '' अरे क्या तुम घरपरभी ऐसेही गुमसुम रहते हो ?'' उसने रिचर्डसे पुछा.

 रिचर्डने सिर्फ उसकी तरफ देखा. .

 '' तूम अगर घरपरभी ऐसेही रहते हो ... तो मुझे इस बातका बडा ताज्जुब होता है की तुम्हे बच्चे कैसे होते है ?'' इरिक अब उसे चिढानेके और छेडनेके मुडमें था. इरिकको लग रहा था की वह कमसे कम ऐसे तो बोलेगा. और उसका अंदाजा सही निकला.

 रिचर्डने उसकी तरफ मुडकर प्रतिप्रश्न किया, '' बच्चे होनेके लिए क्या बोलनेकी जरुरत होती है ? ''

 '' येभी सही है... तुम्हारे पडोसी चुपचाप तुम्हारे घर जाकर अपना काम कर लेते होंगे ... वे बोलेंगे थोडेही. .. नही? '' इरिक उसे औरही छेडनेके अंदामें उसकी खिल्ली उडाते हूए बोला.

 रिचर्ड गुस्सेसे वायरलेस फोन उठाकर उसे मारनेके लिए दौडा. इरिक उठ गया और ठहाके लगाते हूए उससे बचनेके लिए इधर उधर दौडने लगा.

 अचानक कन्ट्रोल बोर्डपर 'बीप' बजी.

 '' ए देखोतो ... कुछ हो रहा है '' रिचर्डने कहा.

 एक मॉनिटरपर कुछ हरकत दिखाई दी. एक काली बिल्ली चलते हूए दिखाई देने लगी.

 '' देखो फिरसे बिल्ली '' इरिकने कहा.

 '' देख उसके गलेमें पट्टाभी बंधा हूवा है '' रिचर्डने कहा.

 '' मतलब .. जैसे हमारे साहब कहते है वैसे उस पट्टेमें रिसीवर है शायद ...'' ईरिकने कहा.

 '' और वह रिसीव्हर डिटेक्ट हुवा है शायद ... उसकीही तो बीप बजी है ... '' रिचर्डने कहा.

 इरिकने वायरलेस उठाया और वह वायरलेपर बोलने लगा.

 '' सर ... गलेमें पट्टा पहनी हूई बिल्ली घरमें आई है '' इरिकने उसके बॉसको जानकारी दी.

 '' गुड .... अब वह सिग्नल्स कहासे आ रहे है यह ट्रेस करनेकी कोशीश करो '' सॅमने उधरसे उन्हे निर्देश दिया.

 उतनेमें उन्होने घरमें सिग्नल ट्रेसरकी जो यंत्रणा बिठाईथी उसनेभी कॉम्प्यूटरपर सिग्नल ट्रेस होनेका संकेत दर्शाया.

 '' सर सिग्नलका स्त्रोतभी मिल चूका है '' ईरिकने कॉम्प्यूटरकी तरफ देखते हूए तुरंत सॅमको जानकारी दी.

 '' ग्रेट जॉब... मै निकलाही हूं... लगभग पांच मिनटमें पहूंच जाऊंगा. '' सॅमने कहा और उधरसे फोन कट होगया. रिचर्ड, इरिक और डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅम सामने रखे सर्कीट टिव्हीकी तरफ देख रहे थे. उस टिव्हीपर बिल्लीकी सारी हरकते दिख रही थी.

 रिचर्ड कुछ दिखानेके पहलेही इरिकने बिचमें घुसकर कॉम्प्यूटरपर कब्जा कर लिया. रिचर्डको उसके इस व्यवहारका गुस्सा आया था. लेकिन करे तो क्या करे. चेहरेपर कुछभी भाव ना लाते हूए वह सिर्फ उसकी तरफ देखता रहा.

 कॉम्प्यूटरके मॉनीटरपर अब शहरका नक्शा दिखने लगा. उस नक्शेमें एक जगह एक लाल स्पॉट लगातार चमक रहा था.

 इरिक उस स्पॉटकी तरफ निर्देश करते हूए बोला, '' उस बिल्लीको सब सिंग्नल्स और निर्देश ये यहांसे आ रहे है ""

 '' जहांसे सिग्नल आ रहे है वह जगह यहांसे कितनी दुर होगी '' सॅमने पुछा.

 इरिकने कॉम्प्यूटरपर इधर उधर क्लिक कर पता करनेकी कोशीश की. लेकिन तबतक रिचर्डकेपास जवाब तैयार था.

 उसने कहा, '' सर, वह जगह अपने यहांसे पुरबकी तरफ लगभग पांच किलोमिटर होगी ''

 '' हां .. हो सकता है एक मिटर इधर या एक मिटर उधर '' बिचमेंही इरिकने जोड दिया.

 रिचर्डने फिरसे इरिककी तरफ गुस्सेसे देखा. उसे उसका इस तरह आगे आगे करना अच्छा नही लगा था. .

 डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅम क्रिस्तोफरके मकानके सामने खडा होकर वायरलेसपर अपने पुरी टीमको आदेश और निर्देश दे रहा था,

 '' मुझे लगता है सबको अपनी अपनी पोजीशन्स अच्छी तरह समझमें आयी है. अपने पास अब सिर्फ यही एक मौका है. अब किसीभी हालमें कातिल अपने शिकंजेसे बचकर निकलना नही चाहिए. ... तो जिस जिसको जिस जिस जगहपर तैनात किया गया है वे अपनी जगह मत छोडीए. और बिना वजह अंदर बाहर करनेकीभी जरुरत नही है. इसलिएही मैने अंदरकी और बाहरकी जिम्मेवारी अलग अलग सौप दी है... और बाकी बचे हूए तुरंत यहा मकानके सामने जिपके पास इकठ्ठा हो जावो....''

 लगभग पंधरा बिस टीम मेंबर्स जिपके पास जमा हो गए. वहांसे निकलनेसे पहले सॅमने उनको संक्षेपमें ब्रिफ किया.

 '' जहांसे कातिल ऑपरेट कर रहा है वह जगह हमें मिल चूकी है. इसलिए मैने अपने टीमको दो हिस्सोमें बांट दिया है ... सात लोग पहलेही यहां क्रिस्तोफरका रक्षण करनेके लिए तैनात किए गये है ... और बाकी बचे अठारा.. मतलब आप और मै ... हमे ऑपरेशनका दुसरा हिस्सा यानीकी कातिलको पकडनेका काम करना है... ''

 सॅम अब जल्दी जल्दी आपने गाडीकी तरफ जाने लगा. गाडीकी तरफ जाते जाते उसने सबको आदेश दिया, '' अब जल्दसे जल्द अपने अपने गाडीमें बैठो ... हमारे पहूंचनेतक वह कातिल वहांसे खिसकना नही चाहिए. ''

 सब लोग जल्दी जल्दी अपने अपने गाडीमें बैठ गए. औए सब गाडीयां धुव्वा उडाती हूई वहांसे तेजीसे निकल पडी - खुनी जहांसे ऑपरेट कर रहा था वहां. सब गाडीयां जब वहांसे चली गई तब कहां उडी हूई धूल का बादल धीरे धीरे निचे आने लगा था. क्रिस्तोफरके मकानके बगलमें एक कॅबिन था और उस कॅबिनमें इरिक अबभी कॉम्प्यूटरके सामने बैठा हूवा था. वह कॉम्प्यूटरके किबोर्डकी बटन्स दबाकर कुछ कर रहा था.

 रिचर्ड उसकी तरफ देखते हूए बोला, '' बडी आश्चर्यकी बात है !''

 '' कौनसी ?'' इरिकने पुछा.

 '' की ... साहब गये फिरभी तुम कॉम्प्यूटरपर बैठकर सिरीयसली काम कर रहे हो'' रिचर्डने ताना मारते हूए कहा.

 '' अरे नही ... मै यह सब बिगाडा कैसे जा सकता है यह देख रहा हूं ... ताकी यहांसे मै छूट तो जाऊं '' इरिकने कहा.

 रिचर्डने कीबोर्ड उससे छिन लिया.

 '' अरे नही ... मै सिर्फ मजाक कर रहा था. '' इरिकने खुलासा करते हूए कहा.

 अचानाक कन्ट्रोल बोर्डपर फिरसे 'बिप' 'बिप' ऐसा आवाज आने लगा. दोनोंनेभी पहले कंट्रोल बोर्डकी तरफ और फिर टिव्ही स्क्रिनपर देखा. बिल्ली बेडरुमके पास पहूंची हूई टिव्ही स्क्रिनपर दिख रही थी.

 '' मुझे लगता है बिल्ली सिग्नल ब्लाकींग एरियामें आ गई है '' रिचर्ड मानो खुदसेही बोला.

 अब 'बिप' 'बिप' आवाज और जोरसे आने लगा.

 '' देख... देख ... बिल्ली सिग्नल ब्लाकींग एरियामें पहूंच गई है '' रिचर्डने झटसे वायरलेस उठाया और कन्ट्रोल पॅनलपर एक ब्लींक होरहे लाईटकी तरफ इशारा करते हूए कहा.

 रिचर्ड खुशीके मारे उत्तेजीत होकर वायरलेसपर बोलनेही वाला था जब इरिकने चपलतासे वायरलेस रिचर्डके हाथसे छिन लिया. रिचर्ड गुस्सेसे इरिककी तरफ देख रहा था.

 '' सर ... बिल्ली अब सिग्नल ब्लॉकींगके एरियामें पहूंच गई है '' इरिकने सॅमको इन्फॉर्म किया.

 '' अच्छा... अब उसपर अच्छी तरहसे नजर रखो. '' उधरसे सॅमका आवाज आया.

 '' यस सर...'' इरिकने कहा.

 '' मै इधर कातिलके पिछे लगा हूं और ध्यान रहे की उधरकी पुरी जिम्मेदारी तुम्हारी है '' सॅमने उसे ताकीद दी.

 '' यस सर..'' इरिकने कहा.

 और उधरसे सॅमने फोन कट कर दिया.

 '' सिग्नल ब्लॉकरने सब सिग्नल ब्लॉक किये है और अब उस कातिलका एकभी आदेश उस बिल्लीतक पहूंचेगा नही. '' रिचर्ड मॉनिटर और टिव्हीकी तरफ देखते हूए फिरसे उत्तेजीत होकर बोला.

----------


## satyabrat

टिव्ही मॉनिटरपर अब वह बिल्ली भ्रमित हूई दिख रही थी. वह कभी आगे जा रही थी तो कभी पिछे. शायद उसे कहां जाना है कुछ समझमें नही आ रहा हो.

 अचानक उनके सामने रखे सर्कीट टिव्हीपर दिखाई दिया की उस बिल्लीका किसी बॉंबकी तरह एक बडा विस्फोट होकर बडा धमाका हूवा है. इतना बडा की उनकी कॅबिनभी काफी दूर होते हूए भी थर्रा उठी.

 कॅबिनमें रखा हूवा कॉम्प्यूटर और सर्कीट टिव्ही बंद हो गया.

 दोनोंकोभी यह अप्रत्याशीत आघात था. उनको यह कैसे हूवा कुछ समझ नही आ रहा था. वे गडबडाकर इधर उधर दौडने लगे. .

 '' यह अचानक क्या हूवा ?'' इरिक घबराकर बोला.

 वह इतना घबराया हूवा था की उसकी सांस फुल गई थी.

 '' टेररिस्ट अटॅक तो नही?'' इरिकने अपने सासोंपर नियंत्रण करनेकी कोशीश करते हूए कहा.

 '' बेवकुफकी तरह कुछभी बको मत ... देखा नही ... उस बिल्लीका विस्फोट हो गया है '' रिचर्डने कहा.

 रिचर्ड अब वहांसे बाहर निकलनेके लिए दरवाजेकी तरफ दौडा.

 '' चल जल्दी ... उधर क्या हूवा है यह हमें देखना पडेगा'' दौडते हूए इरिकने कहा.

 वे दोनो जब क्रिस्तोफरके बेडरुममें पहूंच गए. उन्होने देखा की विस्फोटकी वजहसे बेडरुम बेडरुम नही रहा था. वहां सिर्फ ईंट. पत्थर, सिमेंट का ढेर बना हूवा था और टूटा हूवा सामान इधर उधर फैला हूवा था. उस ढेरमें उन्हे क्रिस्तोफरके शरीरका कुछ हिस्सा दिखाई दिया. रिचर्ड और इरिक तुरंत वहां पहूंच गए. उन्होने क्रिस्तोफरकी बॉडीसे सामान हटाकर उसे ढेरसे बाहर निकाला. रिचर्डने उसकी नब्ज टटोली. लेकिन नब्ज बंद थी. उसकी जान शायद जब विस्फोट हूवा तबही गई होगी.

 अब रिचर्ड और इरिक बेडरुमसे घरके बाकी हिस्सोंकी तरफ रवाना होगए. जहां जहां उनके साथी तैनात थे, उनको वे ढूंढने लगे. कुछ लोग जख्मसे कराह रहे थे, वहां वे उनके मदद के लिए दौड पडे.

 इतने गडबडमें इरिकने अपने जेबसे मोबाईल निकाला और एक नंबर डायल किया. डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅम और उसके टीमकी गाडीयां तेजीसे रास्तेपर दौड रही थी. कातिलका ठिकाना तो उन्हे पता चल चूका था लेकिन अब जल्द से जल्द वहां जाकर वह रफ्फू चक्कर होनेसे पहले उसे पकडना जरुरी था. गाडीयोंकी गतिके साथ सॅमका दिमागभी दौड रहा था. वह मनही मन सारी संभावनाए टटोलकर देख रहा था. और हर स्थितीमें अपनी क्या स्ट्रॅटेजी रहेगी यह तय कर रहा था. उतनेमें उसके मोबाईलकी बेल बजी. उसके विचारोंकी श्रूंखला टूट गई.

 उसने मोबाईलके डिस्प्लेकी तरफ देखा. और झटसे फोन अटेंड किया, '' हां बोलो''

 '' सर यहां एक सिरियस प्रॉब्लेम हो गया है '' उधरसे इरिकका आवाज आया.

 'सिरीयस प्रॉब्लेम हो गया' यह सुना और सॅम निराश होने लगा. उसके दिमागमें तरह तरहके विचार आने लगे.

 '' क्या ? ... क्या हूवा ?'' सॅमने उत्तेजित होकर उत्कंठावश पुछा.

 वह अपनी निराशाको अपने उपर हावी होने देना नही चाहता था.

 '' सर उस बिल्लीका यहां किसी बॉंबकी तरह विस्फोट हुवा है '' इरिकने जानकारी दी.

 '' क्या ?... विस्फोट हुवा?'' सॅमके मुंहसे आश्चर्यसे निकला.

 उसपर एक एक आघात हो रहे थे.

 '' लेकिन कैसे ?'' सॅमने आगे पुछा.

 '' सर उस बिल्लीके गलेमें पहने पट्टेमें प्लास्टीक एक्प्लोजीव लगाया होगा... मुझे लगता है की सिग्नल ब्लॉक होतेही उसका विस्फोट हो जाए इस तरह उसे प्रोग्रॅम किया होगा, ताकी कातिलका शिकार किसीभी हालमें उसके शिकंजेसे ना छूटे. '' इरिकने अपनी राय बयान की.

 '' क्रिस्तोफर कैसा है ?... उसे कुछ हूवा तो नही ?'' बॉंब विस्फोट और शिकारका जिक्र होतेही अगला विचार सॅमके दिमागमें क्रिस्तोफरकाही आया.

 इतना करनेके बादभी हम उसे बचा सके या नही यह जाननेकी जल्दी सॅमको हूई थी.

 '' नही सर वह उस विस्फोटमेंही मर गया '' उधरसे इरिकने कहा.

 '' शिट ...'' सॅमके मुंहसे गुस्सेसे निकल गया, '' और अपने लोग ?... वे कैसे है ?'' सॅमने आगे पुछा.

 वह गया तो गया... कमसे कम अपने लोगोंको कुछ होना नही चाहिए...

 उसे अंदर ही अंदर लग रहा था. वैसेभी एक आम आदमीके हैसीयतसे उसे उसके बारेंमे कुछ हमदर्दी नही थी. एक पुलिस ऑफिसरके हैसीयतसे, एक कर्तव्य की तौर पर उसे बचानेकी उसने जी तोड कोशीश की थी.

 '' दो लोग जख्मी हो गए है, हम लोग उन्हे हॉस्पीटलमें ले जा रहे है ...'' इरिकने जानकारी दी.

 '' कोई सिरीयस तौर पर जख्मीतो नही '' सॅमने फिरसे तसल्ली करनेके लिए पुछा.

 '' नही सर... जख्म वैसे मामुलीही है '' उधरसे आवाज आया.

 '' सुनो, उधरकी पुरी जिम्मेदारी मै तुम्हारे उपर सौपता हूं ... हम लोग इधर जहांसे सिग्नल आ रहे थे उसके आसपासही है ... थोडीही देरमें हम वहां पहूंच जायेंगे ... उधरका तुम और रिचर्ड दोनो मिलकर अच्छी तरहसे संभाल लो''

 '' यस सर...''

 '' अपने लोगोंका खयाल रखना '' सॅमने कहा और उसने फोन कट किया.

 '' चलो जल्दी ... हमें जल्दी करनी चाहिए ... उधर क्रिस्तोफरको तो हम बचा नही पाये ... कमसे कम इधर इस कातिलको पकडनेमें कामयाब होना चाहिए... '' सॅमने ड्रायव्हरको तेजीसे चलनेका इशारा करते हूए कहा. जहांसे सिग्नल आ रहे थे उस जगहके आसपास सॅम और उसकी टीम आकर पहूंच गई. वह एक वेअरहाऊस था. और वेअरहाऊसके सामने और आसपास काफी खुला मैदान था.

 '' कॉम्प्यूटरपर तो यही जगह दिखाई दे रही थी ... मतलब यहीं वेअरहाऊसमेही कातिल छूपा हूवा होना चाहिए.'' सॅम अपने पासके नक्शेपर और वेअर हाऊसके आसपासका इलाका देखकर बोला.

 ड्रायव्हरने सॅमकी तरफ उसके अगले आदेशके इंतजारमें देखा.

 '' गाडी वेअरहाऊसके कंपाऊंडमें लो '' सॅमने ड्रायव्हरको आदेश दिया.

 '' यस सर '' ड्रायव्हरने कहा और उसने गाडी वेअर हाऊसके खाली मैदानमें घुसाई.

 उनके पिछे आनेवाली गाडीयांभी उनके पिछे पिछे उस खाली मैदानमें घुस गई.

 सॅमके गाडीके पिछे सब गाडीयां वेअरहाऊसके सामने रुक गई. गाडी रोकनेके बाद सॅमने अपने वायरलेसपर कब्जा किया.

 '' ट्रूप2, ट्रूप3 तुरंत वेअरहाऊसको चारों तरफसे घेर लो '' गाडीसे उतरते वक्त सॅम वायरलेसपर आदेश देने लगा.

 उसके साथीभी जल्दी जल्दी गाडीसे उतरने लगे.

 '' ट्रूप2 वेअरहाऊसके दाई तरफसे और ट्रूप3 बाई तरफसे वेअर हाऊसको घेर लो.'' उनकी गडबडी ना हो इसलिए सॅमने अपने आदेशका खुलासा किया.

 गाडीसे उतरनेके बाद ट्रूप2ने वेअरहाउसके दायी तरफसे तो ट्रूप3ने बायी तरफसे वेअर हाऊसको पुरी तरह घेर लिया. कातिल अगर वेअर हाऊसमें छुपा होगा और उसे भागकर जाना हो तो उसे इन्होने बनाई यह दिवार भेदकर जाना पडेगा. और वह लगभग नामुमकीन था.

 अपने दोनो ट्रूपने अच्छी और पुरी तरहसे वेअर हाउसको घेरनेकी तसल्ली होनेके बाद सॅम अपने साथवाले ट्रूपके साथ, वेअरहाऊसके दरवाजेके पास लगभग दौडते हूए ही गया.

 '' ट्रूप1 अब वेअरहाऊसमें घुसनेवाला है ... सबलोग तैयार रहो... अंदर कितने लोग होगे इसका अभीतक कोई अनुमान नही लगाया जा सकता है ...'' सॅमने फिरसे एकबार सबको सतर्क रहनेकी ताकीद दी.

 वेअरहाऊसमें एक जगह कॉम्प्यूटर का मॉनिटर चमक रहा था वह जगह छोडकर बाकी सब तरफ अंधेरा था. उस कॉम्प्यूटरके सामने एक उधर मुंह किए एक साया खडा था और उसकी अपना सामान बॅगमे भरनेकी गडबड चल रही थी. सब कत्लतो हो चूके थे. अब उसकी भाग जाने की तैयारी दिख रही थी. अचानक सामान भरते हूए वह रुक गया. उसे वेअरहाऊसके बाहर या अंदर कोई हरकत महसूस हूई होगी. वह वैसेही उधर मुंह कर खडा होकर गौरसे सुननेकी कोशीश करने लगा.

 सब काम तो अब ठिक ढंगसे हो चूके है... और अब मुझे क्यूं अलग अलग भ्रम हो रहे है...

 अबतक कोई मुझे कोई पकड नही पाया जो अब पकड पाएगा... .

 वैसे मेरी प्लॅनीग कोई कम फुलप्रुफ नही थी...

 उसने अपने दिमागमें चल रही विचारोंकी कश्मकश झटककर दूर की और फिरसे अपने काममें व्यस्त होगया.

 अचानक उसे पिछेसे आवाज आया, '' हॅन्डस अप.. यू आर अंडर अरेस्ट''

 उसने चतूरतासे अपने बॅगसे कुछ, शायद कोई हथीयार निकालनेकि कोशीश की.

 लेकिन उससे जादा चतूराईसे और तेजीसे डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅमने उसके आसपास बंदूककी गोलीयोंकी बरसात कर मानो एक लक्ष्मणरेखा बनाई.

 '' जादा होशीयारी करनेका प्रयास मत करो... '' सॅमने उसे ताकीद दी.

 उसके हाथसे वह जो भर रहा था वह बॅग निचे गिर गई और उसने अपने दोनो हाथ उपर किये. धीरे धीरे वह सॅमकी तरफ मुडने लगा.

----------


## satyabrat

वह जैसेही मुडने लगा. सॅम मनही मन अनुमान लगाने लगा.

 वह कौन होगा ?...

 और यह सारे कत्ल उसने क्यों किये होंगे?...

 जैसेही वह पुरी तरह सॅमकी तरफ मुडा, वहां मॉनिटरके रोशनीमें उसका चेहरा दिखने लगा.

 डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅमके चेहरेपर आश्चर्यके भाव दिखने लगे.

 वह दूसरा तिसरा कोई ना होकर ऍन्थोनी था, जॉन और नॅन्सीका दोस्त, क्लासमेट !

 उसे याद आयाकी उसने नॅन्सी और जॉनके क्लासके गृप फोटोमें इसे देखा था.

 डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅमको एक सवालका जवाब मिल गया था. लेकिन उसका दुसरा सवाल ' यह सारे खुन उसने क्यों किए होंगे?'' का जवाब अबभी बाकी था.

 डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅम और उसके साथी धीरे धीरे आगे खिसकने लगे. सॅमने वायरलेसपर कातिलको पकडनेकी खबर सारे टीमको दी. उन्होने ऍंन्थोनीको चारो तरफसे घेर लिया. सॅम और उसका साथीदार अबभी ऍन्थोनीको घेरकर खडे थे. ऍन्थोनीका प्रतिरोध अब पुरी तरह खत्म हो चूका था. सॅमके दो साथीयोंने उसे हथकडीयां लगाकर अपने कब्जेमें लिया था. सॅम उसे वहीं सवालपर सवाल पुछे जा रहा था. आखीर एक सवाल अबतक सबको परेशान कर रहा था. सॅमकोभी लग रहा था की बादकी तहकिकात जब होगी तब होगी. कमसे कम सबको परेशान कर रहे सवाल का जवाब यही मिलना चाहिए. की क्यो? क्यो ऍन्थोनीने उन चार लोगोंका कत्ल किया ?

 ऍन्थोनीकेभी अब पुरी तरह खयालमें आया था की उसे अब सबकुछ बतानेके अलावा कुछ चारा नही था. वह सबकुछ किसी तोतेकी तरह बताने लगा...


 .... वे पुराने जॉन, नॅन्सी और ऍन्थोनीके कॉलेजके दिन थे. क्लासमें प्रोफेसर पढा रहे थे और विद्यार्थीयोंमे जॉन, नॅन्सी और ऍंथोनी क्लासमें अलग अलग जगह पर बैठे हूए थे. ऍथोनीने सामने देखते हूए, प्रोफेसरका खयाल अपने तरफ नही है इसकी तसल्ली कर छूपकेसे एक कटाक्ष नॅन्सीकी तरफ डाला. लेकिन यह क्या? वह उसके तरफ ना देखते हूए छूपकर जॉनकी तरफ देख रही थी. वह आग बबुला होने लगा था.

 मै इस क्लासका एक होनहार विद्यार्थी...

 एकसे एक लडकियां मुझपर मरनेके लिए तैयार ...

 लेकिन जिसपर अपना दिल आया वह मेरे तरफ देखनेके लिए भी तैयार नही है? ...

 उसके अहमको ठेंस पहूच रही थी.

 नही यह होना मुमकीन नही...

 शायद उसे अपना दिल उसपर आया है यह पता नही होगा...

 उसे यह जताना और बताना जरुरी है ...

 उसे यह मालून होनेके बाद वह अपनेआप मुझपर मरने लगेगी...

 सोचते हूए उसने मनही मन कुछ तय किया.

 दौपहरका वक्त था. कॉलेज अभी अभी छूटा था और नॅन्सी अपने घर वापस जा रही थी. ऍंथोनी पिछेसे तेजीसे चलते हूए उसके पास पहूंचनेका प्रयास कर रहा था. वह उसके नजदिक पहूंचतेही उसने पिछेसे उसे आवाज दिया, '' नॅन्सी''

 पिछेसे आया आवाज सुनतेही वह रुक गई और मुडकर पिछे देखने लगी. ऍन्थोनी जॉगींग किये जैसा झटसे उसके पास पहूंच गया.

 '' क्या? ... ऍन्थोनी'' उसने आश्चर्यसे उसे पुछा.

 क्योंकी वह सामान्य रुपसे किसीसे बात नही करता था.

 और आज ऐसा पिछे पिछे दौडकर आते हूए अपनेसे बात कर रहा है ...

 वह क्लासमें टॉप होनेसे उसे उसके प्रती एक आदर था. उसेही क्यूं क्लासके सारे लडके लडकियोंको उसके प्रती आदर था.

 '' नही ... मतलब ... तुमसे एक जरुरी बात करनी थी '' उसने कहा.

 नॅन्सीने उसके चेहरेकी तरफ गौरसे देखा और उसे उससे क्या बात करनी होगी यह वह समझनेकी कोशीश करने लगी. अब दोनो साथ साथ चलने लगे थे.

 '' नही ... मतलब ... ऍक्चूअली..'' वह सही शब्दोंको चूनकर एकसाथ लानेकी कोशीश करते हूए बोला, '' मतलब ... मुझे तुम्हे प्रपोज करना था ... विल यू मॅरी मी'' उसने सारे महत्वपूर्ण शब्द चून लिए और झटसे उसे जो बोलना था वह बोलकर राहतकी सांस ली.

 अचानक वह ऐसा कुछ बोलेगा ऐसा नॅन्सीने नही सोचा था.

 वह मजाक तो नही कर रहा है ? ...

 उसने उसके चेहरेकी तरफ फिरसे गौरसे देखा और उसके चेहरेके भाव पढनेकी कोशीश की.

 कमसे कम उसके चेहरेसे वह मजाक कर रहा हो ऐसा बिलकुल प्रतित नही हो रहा था...

 '' आय ऍम सिरीयस '' उसने उसकी हडबडाहट देखकर कहा.

 फिरसे नॅन्सीने उसके भाव समझनेकी कोशीश की. वह उसे उसके क्लासमें होनेसे अच्छी तरह जानती थी. उसे उसका स्वभाव अच्छी तरहसे मालूम था. इस तरहकी मजाक करना उसका मूलभूत स्वभाव नही था. और नॅन्सीका स्वभाव स्पष्टवादी था. इसलिए झटसे उसने उसके बारेंमे अपनी भावनाएं व्यक्त की. आखिर वह जॉनसे प्यार करती थी.

 '' ऍन्थोनी... आय ऍम सॉरी बट आय कांन्ट'' उसने कहा.

 ऍन्थोनीको इसकी उम्मीद नही थी. वह आश्चर्यसे उसके चेहरेकी तरफ देखने लगा.

 इतनी सहजतासे वह मुझे कैसे ठूकरा सकती है? ...

 उसके अहंकारको ठेंस पहूंच रही थी.

 '' लेकिन क्यो?'' वह अब पुरी तरह चिढ चूका था.

 वह तेजीसे आगे आगे चल रही थी और वहभी तेजीसे चलते हूए उसके साथ चलनेकी कोशीश कर रहा था.

 '' देखो मै क्लासमे टॉपर हूं ... आगे कॉलेज खतम होनेके बाद न्यूरॉलाजीमें रिसर्च करनेका मेरा इरादा है ... मेरे सामने एक उज्वल भविष्य पडा हूवा है ... और मुझे यकिन है की अगर मुझे तुम्हारे जैसे सुंदर लडकिका साथ मिलता है तो मै जिंदगीमें औरभी बहुत कुछ हासिल कर सकता हूं '' वह उसे समझानेकी कोशीश कर रहा था.

 '' ऍंथोनी.. तुम एक अच्छे लडके हो, बुद्धीमान हो... इसमें कोई शक नही है... लेकिन मै तुम्हारे साथ शादीके बारेमें नही सोच सकती. '' वहभी अब उसे समझानेकी कोशीश करने लगी.

 '' लेकिन क्यों? '' वह गुस्सेसे बोला, '' ... तुम्हे पता है? ... मै तुम्हे कितना चाहता हूं ...'' वह अब गिडगिडाने लगा था.

 '' फिरभी मै ऐसा नही कर सकती..'' वह बोली.

 '' लेकिन क्यों? ... यह तो बता सकती हो'' वह गुस्सेसे चिल्लाया.

 '' क्योंकी मै किसी दुसरेको चाहती हूं... '' वह बोली.

 वह अबभी आगे चल रही थी. लेकिन ऍंथोनी अब रुक गया था. वह पिछेसे घोर निराशासे उसे जाता हूवा देखता रहा. शामका वक्त था. पार्कमें प्रेमी युगल बैठे मौसम का आनंद ले रहे थे. ठंड हवाके झोंकोकेसाथ बागमें फुल मस्त मस्तीमें डोल रहे थे. उस पार्कके एक कोनेमें निचे हरे हरे घासके गालीचेपर, एक बडे पेढके तनेका आधार लेकर नॅन्सी आरामसे बैठी थी. जॉन अपना सर नॅन्सीके गोदमे रखकर घासपर लेट गया था.

 '' तुम्हे मालूम नही मै तुमसे कितना प्यार करती हूं '' नॅन्सी धीरे धीरे जॉनके बालोंमें अपना हाथ फेरते हूए बोली.

 जॉनने एक प्रेमभरा दृष्टीक्षेप उसकी तरफ डाला.

 कुछ देर दोनोंभी कुछ बोले नही. काफी समय ऐसीही शांतीमे गुजर गया. कुछ देर बाद अचानक जॉन उठ खडा हूवा और नॅन्सीको उठनेके लिए हाथ देते हूए बोला, '' चलो अब निकलते है... काफी समय हो गया है ''

 उसका हाथ पकडकर वह खडी हो गई.

 एक दुसरेका हाथ हाथमें लेकर हौले हौले चलते हूए वे वहांसे चले गए.

 इतनी देरसे एक पेढके पिछे छूपा बैठा ऍन्थोनी नॅन्सी और जॉनके चले जानेके बाद बाहर निकल आया. उसका चेहरा गुस्सेसे लाल लाल होगया था...


 ... ऍन्थोनी वेअरहाउसमें खडा होकर उसकी सारी कहानी बयान कर रहा था. और उसके इर्दगीर्द खडे सॅम और उसकी टीम सब गौरसे सुन रहे थे. उसे हथकडीयां पहनाकर अबभी दो पुलिस उसके पास खडे थे. डिटेक्टीव सॅमभी उसकी हकिकत ध्यान देकर सुन रहा था.

 '' मैने उसपर बहुत .. मतलब अपनी जानसे जादा प्रेम किया '' ऍंन्थोनीने आह भरते हूए कहा.

 '' लेकिन मुझे जब पता चला की वह मुझे नही बल्की जॉनको चाहती है ... तब मै बहुत निराश, हताश हुवा, मुझे उसका गुस्साभी आया... लेकिन धीरे धीरे मैने अपने आपको समझाया की मै उसे चाहता हू इसका मतलब यह जरुरी नही की वहभी मुझे चाहे... वह किसीकोभी चाहनेके लिए आजाद होनी चाहिए.'' ऍन्थोनीने कहा.

 '' लेकिन तुमने उन चार लोगोंको क्यों मारा ?'' सॅमने असली बात पर आते हूए पुछा.

 '' क्योंकी दुसरा कोईभी नही कर सकता इतना प्रेम मैने उसपर किया था. "" ऍंन्थोनीने अभिमानके साथ कहा.

----------


## satyabrat

'' जॉननेभी उसपर प्रेम किया था....'' सॅमने उसे और छेडनेकी कोशीश करते हूए कहा.

 '' वह कायर था... नॅन्सी उससे प्रेम करे ऐसी उसकी हैसीयत नही थी..'' ऍंन्थोनीने नफरतक के साथ कहा, '' तुम्हे पता है ?... जब उसका बलात्कार होकर कत्ल हूवा था तब जॉनने मुझे एक खत लिखा था '' ऍंन्थोनीने आगे कहा.

 '' क्या लिखा था उसने ?'' सॅमने पुछा.

 '' लिखा था की उसे नॅन्सीके बलात्कार और कत्लका बदला लेना है ... और उसने उन चार गुनाहगारोंको ढूंढा है .... लेकिन उसकी बदला लेनेकी हिम्मत नही बन पा रही है .. वैगेरा .. वैगेरा .. ऐसा उसने काफी कुछ लिखा था... मै एक दोस्तके तौरपर उसे अच्छी तरह जानता था... लेकिन वह इतना डरपोक होगा ऐसा मैने कभी नही सोचा था... फिर ऐसी स्थीतीमें आपही बताईए मैने क्या करता ... अगर वह बदला नही ले सकता तो उन चार हैवानोंका बदला लेनेकी जिम्मेदारी मेरी बनती थी... क्योंकी भलेही वह मुझे नही चाहती थी लेकिन मेरातो उसपर सच्चा प्रेम था. ...'' ऍंन्थोनी भावनाविवश होकर आवेशमें बोल रहा था. वह इतने जल्दी जल्दी और उत्तेजीत होकर बोल रहा था की उसका चेहरा लाल लाल हो गया था और उसके सासोंकी गती बढ गई थी. जब ऍंथोनी बोलते बोलते रुक गया. उसका पुरा शरीर पसीनेसे लथपथ हो गया था. उसे अपने हाथ पैर कमजोर हूए ऐसा महसुस होने लगा. वह एकदमसे निचे बैठ गया. उसने अपना चेहरा अपने घूटनोमें छूपा लिया और फुटफुटकर रोने लगा. इतनी देरसे रोकनेका प्रयास करनेके बावजुद वह अपने आपको रोक नही पाया था.

 उसके इर्द गिर्द जमा हूए सारे लोग उसकी तरफ हमदर्दीसे देख रहे थे. हथकडीयां पहना हूवा और पुलिससे घेरा हूवा ऍंथोनी वेअर हाऊससे बाहर निकला. उसके साथ सब हथीयारसे लेस पुलिस थी क्योंकी वह कोई सादासुदा कातिल ना होकर चार चार कत्ल किया हूवा सिरियल किलर था. पुलिसने ऍन्थोनीको उनके एक गाडीमें बिठाया. डिटेक्टीव्ह सॅम वेअरहाऊसके दरवाजेके पास पिछेही रुक गया. सॅमने अबतक न जाने कितनी कत्लकी केसेस हॅन्डल की थी लेकिन इस केससे वह विचलित हूवा दिख रहा था. कातिलको पकडनेका सबसे महत्वपुर्ण काम तो अब पुरा हो चूका था. इसलिए अब उनके साथ गाडीमें बैठकर जाना उसे उतना जरुरी नही लगा. वह कुछ वक्त अकेलेमें गुजारना चाहता था. और उसे पिछे रुककर एकबार इस वेअरहाऊसकी पुरी छानबिन करनी थी. उसने अपने साथीको इशारा किया,

 '' तुम लोग इसे लेकर आगे निकल जावो ... मै थोडीही देरमें वहा पहूंचता हूं '' सॅमने कहा.

 जिस गाडीमें ऍंन्थोनीको बिठाया था वह गाडी शुरु हो गई. उसके पिछे पुलिसकी बाकी गाडीयांभी शुरु हो गई, और ऍंन्थोनी जिस गाडीमें बैठा था उसके पिछे तेजीसे दौडने लगी. एक बडा धुलका बवंडर उठा. वे गाडीयां निकल गई फिरभी वह धुलका बवंडर अबभी हवामें फैला हूवा था. सॅम गंभीर मुद्रामें उस धुलके बादलको धीरे धीरे निचे बैठता हूवा देख रहा था.

 जैसीही सब गाडीयां वहांसे निकल गई और और आसपासका वातावरण शांत हूवा सॅमने वेअरहाऊसके इर्द गिर्द एक चक्कर लगाया. चलते चलते उसने उपर आसमानकी तरफ देखा. आसमानमें लाली फैल गई थी और अब थोडीही देरमें सुरज उगनेवाला था. वह एक चक्कर लगाकर दरवाजेके पास आ गया और भारी चालसे वेअरहाऊसके अंदर चला गया.

 अंदर वेअरहाऊसमें अबभी अंधेरा था. उसने कॉम्प्यूटरके चमक रहे मॉनिटरके रोशनीमें वेअरहाऊसकी अंदर एक चक्कर लगाया और फिर उस कॉम्प्यूटरके पास जाकर खडा हो गया. सॅमने देखाकी कॉम्प्यूटरपर एक सॉफ्टवेअर अबभी ओपन किया हूवा था. उसने सॉफ्टवेअरके अलग अलग ऑपशन्सपर माऊस क्लिक करके देखा. एक बटनपर क्लिक करतेही कॉम्प्यूटरके बगलमें रखे एक उपकरणका लाईट ब्लींक होने लगा. उसने वह उपकरण हाथमें लेकर उसे गौरसे देखा. वह एक सिग्नल रिसिव्हर था, जिसपर एक डिस्प्ले था. उस डिस्प्लेपर एक मेसेच चमकने लगा. लिखा था ' इन सिग्नल रेंज / इन्स्ट्रक्शन = लेफ्ट'. उसने वह उपकरण वापस अपनी जगह रख दिया. उसने और एक सॉफ्टवेअरका बटन दबाया, जिसपर 'राईट' ऐसा लिखा हूवा था.

 फिरसे सिग्नल रिसीव्हर ब्लींक हुवा और उसपर मेसेज आया ' इन सिग्नल रेंज / इन्स्ट्रक्शन = राईट'. आगे उसने ' अटॅक' बटन दबाया. फिरसे सिग्नल रिसीव्हर ब्लींक हो गया और उसपर मेसेज आया था ' इन सिग्नल रेंज / इन्स्ट्रक्शन = अटॅक'. सॅमने वह उपकरण फिरसे हाथमें लिया और अब वह उसे गौरसे देखने लगा. इतनेमें उसे वेअरहाऊसके बाहर किसी चिजका आवाज आया. वह उपकरण वैसाही हाथमें लेकर वह बाहर चला गया.

 वेअरहाऊसके बाहर आकर उसने आजुबाजु देखा.

 यहां तो कोई नही ...

 फिर किस चिजका आवाज है ...

 होगा कुछ... जानेदो ...

 जब वह फिरसे वेअरहाऊसमे वापस आनेके लिए मुडा तब उसका ध्यान अनायासही उसके हाथमें पकडे ब्लींक हो रहे उपकरण की तरफ गया. अचानक उसके चेहरेपर आश्चर्यके भाव उमटने लगे. उस सिग्नल रिसीव्हरपर ' आऊट ऑफ रेंज / इन्स्ट्रक्शन = निल' ऐसा मेसेज आया था. वह आश्चर्यसे उस उपकरणकी तरफ देखने लगा. उसका मुंह खुलाकी खुलाही रह गया. उसके दिमागमें अलग अलग सवालोंने भीड की थी.

 अचानक आसपास किसीकी उपस्थीतीसे वह लगभग चौक गया. देखता है तो वह एक काली बिल्ली थी और वह उसके सामनेसे दौडते हूए वेअरहाऊसमें घुस गई थी. एक बार उसने अपने हाथमें पकडे उपकरण की तरफ देखा और फिर उस वेअर हाऊसके खुले दरवाजेकी तरफ देखा, जिससे अभी अभी एक काली बिल्ली अंदर गई थी.

 धीर धीरे सावधानीसे उस बिल्लीका पिछा करते हूए वह अब अंदर वेअर हाऊसमें जाने लगा.

 जाते जाते उसके दिमागमें एक विचार लगातार घुमने लगा की अगर वेअरहाऊसके बाहरतकभी सिग्नल जा नही सकता है तो फिर जो चार लोगोंके कत्ल हूए उनके घरतक सिग्नल कैसे पहूंचा ? संभ्रम की स्थिती में डिटेक्टिव सॅम ने धीरे धीरे वेअरहाऊस में प्रवेश किया. अंदर जाने के बाद वह इधर उधर देखते हूए उस बिल्ली को ढूंढने लगा. पहले ही अंधेरा और उपर से वह बिल्ली काले रंग की. ढूंढना मुश्कील था. उसने वेअरहाऊस में सब तरफ अपनी ढूंढती हूई नजर दौडाई. अब सुबह होने को आई थी. इसलिए वेअरहाऊस में थोडा थोडा उजाला हो गया था. एक जगह उसे धूल से सनी हूई एक फाईल्स की गठरी दिखाई दी. वह उस फाइल्स के गठरी के पास गया. 
 वह गठरी थोडी उंचाई पर रखी हूई थी. सॅम की उत्सुकता बढ गई थी. क्या होगा उस फाईल्स में..
 जरुर केस के बारे में और कुछ महत्वपुर्ण मुझे उस फाईल्स में मिल सकता है ...
 वह अपने पैर के पंजे उंचे कर उस फाईल्स के गठरी तक पहूंचने का प्रयास करने लगा. फिर भी वह वहां तक पहूंच नही पा रहा था. इसलिए वह उछलकर उस गठरी तक पहूंचने का प्रयास करने लगा. उस गठरी तक पहूंचने के प्रयास में उसका धक्का लगकर उपर से कुछ तो निचे गिर गया. कांच फुटने जैसी आवाज हूई. उसने निचे झुककर देखा तो कांचके टूकडे सब तरफ फैले हूए थे. और निचे एक फोटो की फ्रेम उलटी पडी हूई थी. उसने वह उठाई और सिधी करके देखी. वह एक ग्रुप फोटो था लेकिन वहां रोशनी काफी नही होनेसे ठिकसे दिखाई नही दे रहा था. वह फोटो लेकर वह कॉम्प्यूटरके पास गया. काम्प्यूटर का मानिटर अब भी शुरु था और चमक रहा था. इसलिए उस रोशनी में वह फोटो ठिक से देखना मुमकिन था. मॉनिटरके रोशनीमें उसने वह ग्रुप फोटो देखा और वह आश्चर्य से हक्का बक्का सा रह गया. वह खुले मुंह से आश्चर्य से उस फोटो की तरफ देख रहा था.*
 वह उस हादसे से संभलता नही की उसके सामने कॉम्प्यूटर का मॉनिटर बंद शुरु होने लगा.
 कुछ इलेक्ट्रीक प्रॉब्लेम होगा ...
 इसलिए वह कॉम्प्यूटर का पॉवर स्वीच और प्लग चेक करने लगा.
 उसने पॉवर प्लग की तरफ देखा और चौंकते हूए डरे हूए स्थिती मे वह पिछे हट गया. उसे आश्चर्य का दुसरा धक्का लगा था.*
 कॉम्प्यूटर का पॉवर केबल पॉवर बोर्ड को लगा नही था और वही बगल में निकालकर रखा हूवा था. .*
 फिर भी कॉम्प्यूटर शुरु कैसा ? ...
 कुछ तो ट्रीक होगी ...
 या यह पॉवर केबल दुसरा किसी चिज का होगा....
 उसने वह पावर केबल उठाकर एक सिरे से दुसरे सिरे तक टटोलकर देखा. वह कॉम्प्यूटर का ही पॉवर केबल था.*
 अब उसके हाथ पैर कांपने लगे.*

 वह जो देख रहा था वैसा उसने उसके पुरे जिंदगी में कभी नही देखा था.*

 अचानक कॉम्प्यूटर का मॉनिटर बंद शुरु होने रुक गया. उसने मॉनिटर की तरफ देखा. उसके चेहरे पर अब भी डर और आश्चर्य झलक रहा था.*

 अचानक एक बडा भयानक हवा का झोंका वेअरहाऊस में बहने लगा. इतना बडा झोंका बह रहा था और इधर सॅम पसिने से लथपथ हो गया था.*

 और अब अचानक मॉनिटर पर तरह तरह के विचित्र और भयानक साये दिखने लगे.*

 डिटेक्टीव को कुछ समझ नही आ रहा था की क्या हो रहा है. जो भी कुछ हो रहा था वह उसके समझ और पहूंच के बाहर था. आखिर एक खुबसुरत जवान स्त्री का साया मॉनिटर पर दिखने लगा. वह साया भले ही सुंदर और मोहक था फिर भी सॅम के बदन में एक डर की सिरहन दौड गई. वह मोहक साया अब एक भयानक और डरावने साये मे परिवर्तीत हुवा. फिर से एक हवा का बडा झोंका तेजी से अंदर आया. इसबार उस झोंके का जोर और बहाव बहुत तेज था. इतना की सॅम उस झोंके की मार सहन नही कर पाया और निचे गिर गया. वैसे भी उसके हाथ पैर पहले ही कमजोर पड चूके थे. उस झोंके के मार का प्रतिकार करने की शक्ती उसमें बाकी नही थी. निचे पडे हूए स्थिती में उसे अहसास हूवा की धीरे धीरे वह होश खोने लगा है. लेकिन होश पुरी तरह खोने से पहले उसने मॉनिटर पर दिख रहे उस स्त्री की आंखो में दो बडे बडे आंसू बहकर निचे आते हूए देखे.वेअरहाऊ मे निचे मॉनिटर के सामने अचेतन अवस्था में पडे सॅम के सामन से मानो एक एक प्रसंग फ्लॅशबॅक की तरह जाने लगा ....
 .... नॅन्सी और जॉन रास्ते के किनारे पडे एक ड्रेनेज पाईप में छिपे हुए थे. इतने मे अचानक उन्हे उनकी तरफ आता हूवा किसी के दौडने का आवाज सुनाई दिया. वे अब हिल डूल भी नही सकते थे. उन्होने अगर उन्हे ढूंढ लिया तो वे बुरी तरह उनके कब्जे में फंसने वाले थे. उन्होने बिल्ली की तरह अपनी आंखे मुंद ली और जितना हो सकता है उतना उस छोटी सी जगहमें सिकुडने का प्रयास किया. उसके अलावा वे कर भी क्या सकते थे. ?*
 अचानक उनको अहसास हूवा की उनका पिछा करने वालों मे से एक दौडते हूए उनके पाईप के एकदम पास आकर पहूंचा है. वह नजदिक आते ही जॉन और नॅन्सी एकदम शांत होकर लगभग सांस रोके हूए स्तब्ध होकर वैसे ही बैठे रहे. वह अब पाईप के काफी पास पहूंच गया था. वह उन चारों मे से ही एक, स्टीव्हन था. उसने इर्दगिर्द अपनी नजरें दौडाई. '' कहां गायब हो गए साले?'' वह खुद पर ही झल्ला उठा. इतनेमें स्टीव्हन का ध्यान पाईप की तरफ गया.*
 जरुर साले इस पाईप में छूपे होंगे....
 उसने सोचा. वह पाईप के और पास गया. वह अब झुककर पाईप में देखने ही वाला था की इतने में ...*

 '' स्टीव... जल्दी इधर आवो '' उधर से क्रिस्तोफर ने उसे आवाज दिया.*

 स्टीव्हन पाईप में देखने के लिए झुकते हूए रुक गया, उसने आवाज आया उस दिशा में देखा और पलटकर वह दौडते हूए उस दिशा में निकल गया.*

 जा रहे कदमों का आवाज सुनते ही नॅन्सी और जॉन ने राहत की सांस ली.*

 स्टीव्हन जाते ही जॉन ने अपने जेब से मोबाईल निकाला. उसने कोई उन्हे ट्रेस ना करे इसलिए फोन स्वीच ऑफ करके रखा था. उसने वह स्वीच ऑन किया और एक नंबर डायल किया.*

 '' किसको फोन कर रहे हो ?'' नॅन्सीने दबे स्वरमें पुछा.

 '' अपना क्लासमेट ऍंन्थोनी... वह इसी गाव का है ''

 उतनेमें फोन लग गया, '' हॅलो''

 '' अरे क्या जॉन कहांसे बोल रहे हो... सालो तुम लोग कहां गायब हो गए हो ... इधर सारे लोग कितने परेशान हो गए है ...'' उधरसे ऍंथोनीने कहा. 

 जॉनने उसे संक्षीप्तमें सब बताया और कहा, '' अरे हम यहां एक जगह फंसे हूए है ...''

 '' फंसे ? कहां .?'' ऍंन्थोनीने पुछा.

----------


## satyabrat

'' मिल गई ? '' स्टीव्हनने पुछा. 

 रोनॉल्डने सिर्फ ना मे सर हिलाया. 

 '' सालोंको क्या आसमान खा गया या पाताल निगल गया?'' क्रिस्तोफर चिढकर बोला. 

 इतनेमें उन्हे दुरसे पॉल उनकी ओर आता दिखाई दिया. उन्होने बडी आसकी साथ उसकी तरफ देखा. लेकिन उसने दुरसेही अपना अंगुठा निचे कर वे नही मिलनेका इशारा किया. 

 '' सालों क्या बारा बजा हूवा मुंह लेकर आये हो... जावो उसे ढूंढो... और जबतक वह मिलती नही तबतक वपस मत आवो... '' क्रिस्तोफर गरज उठा. 
 उतनेमें क्रिस्तोफरके फोनकी रिंग बजी. 

 किस्तोफरने फोन उठाया और, '' हॅलो '' वह नाराजगीसेही फोनमें बोला.

 '' हे... मै ऍंथोनी बोल रहा हूं ... '' उधरसे नॅन्सी और जॉनका क्लासमेट ऍंथोनी बोल रहा था. 

 '' हां बोलो ऍंथोनी'' क्रिस्तोफर सपाट स्वरमें बोला. उसके स्वरमें उसका फोन आनेकी खुशीतो झलकती नही दिखाई दे रही थी. 

 '' एक खुशीकी बात है ... मैने तुम्हारे लिए एक ट्रीट अरेंज की है '' उधरसे ऍंथोनी बोला. 

 '' देखो ऍंथोनी ... अभी हमारा मुड कुछ ठिक नही है ... और तुम्हारी ट्रीट अटेंड करने इतनातो हैही नही.'' क्रिस्तोफरने कहा. 

 '' अरे फिर तो यह ट्रीट तुम्हारा मुड जरुर ठिक करेगी ... पहले सुन तो लो... एक नया पंछी अपने शहरमें आया हूवा है ... फिलहाल मैने उसे खास तुम्हारे लिए एक महफुस जगह भेजा है... '' ऍंथोनीका उधरसे उत्साहसे भरा स्वर आया. 

 '' पंछी ?... इस शहरमें नया ... एक मिनट ... एक मिनट... क्या वह उसके बॉयफ्रेंडके साथ है ?'' क्रिस्तोफरने पुछा. 

 '' हां '' उधरसे ऍंथोनीने कहा. 

 '' उसके गालपर हसनेके बाद डिंपल दिखने लगता है .?'' क्रिस्तोफरने विचारले.

 '' हां '' उधरसे ऍंथोनीने कहा. 

 '' उसके दाएं हाथपर शेरका टॅटूभी है ... बराबर'' क्रिस्तोफरका चेहरा खुशीसे खिलने लगा. 

 '' हां .. लेकिन यह सब तुम्हे कैसे पता ?'' उधरसे ऍंथोनीने आश्चर्यसे पुछा. 

 '' अरे वह तो वही लडकी है .... रोनॉल्ड, पॉल, स्टीव और मै सुबहसे जिसके पिछे थे... और अभी थोडी देर पहले वह हमें झांसा देकर यहां से गायब हो गई है ... लेकिन लगता है साली हमारे नसीबमेंही लिखी है ''

 सबके चेहरे एकदम खुशीसे चमकने लगे. स्टीव्ह और पॉलके चेहरेपर तो खुशी समाये नही समा रही थी. 

 '' सच?'' उधरसे ऍंथोनीभी आश्चर्यसे बोला. 

 '' यार ऍंथोनी... आज तो तुमने मेरा दिल खुश कर दिया है ... इसे कहते है सच्चा दोस्त '' क्रिस्तोफरभी खुशीके मारे उत्तेजीत होकर बोल रहा था. 

 '' अरे अभीतो हम उसे पता नही कहां कहां ढूंढ रहे थे... किधर है वह ?... सच कहूं... हम लोग उसके बदले तुम्हे जो चाहिए वह दे देगे '' क्रिस्तोफरने खुशीके मारे वादा किया. 

 '' देखो ... फिर मुकर ना जाना '' ऍंथोनीने अविश्वासभरे स्वरमें कहा. 

 '' अरे नही ... इट्स जेन्टलमन्स प्रामीस'' क्रिस्तोफर किसी राजाकी तरह खुश होकर बोला. 

 '' दो हजार डॉलर्स ... हर एक के पास से ... मंजूर?'' ऍंथोनी ने भी वक्त के तकाजे का फायदा लेने की ठान ली. 

 '' मंजूर'' क्रिस्तोफर ने बेफिक्र लहजे में कहा.क्रिस्तोफर, रोनॉल्ड, पॉल और स्टीव्हन एक पुराने मकानमें, एक टेबल के इर्दगिर्द बैठे हूए थे. उनके हाथमें आधे पिये हूए व्हिस्कीके जाम थे. चारोभी अपने अपने विचारोंमे खोए हूए व्हिस्की पी रहे थे. उनमें एक तणावपुर्ण सन्नाटा छाया हूवा था. . 

 '' उसे तुमने क्यों मारा ?'' रोनॉल्डने सन्नाटा तोडते हूए क्रिस्तोफरको सवाल किया. 

 वैसेतो चारोंमेसे किसीकी क्रिस्तोफरको इस तरहसे सवाल पुछनेकी हिम्मत नही थी. लेकिन नौबतही वैसी आगई थी. और पीनेकी वजहसे उनमें उतनी हिम्मत आगई थी. 

 '' ए वेवकुफकी तरह बडबड मत कर... मैने उसे मारा नही ... वह उस हादसेमें मारी गई..'' क्रिस्तोफरने बेफिक्र होकर कंधे उचकाते हूए कहा. 

 '' हादसेमें ?''

 भलेही क्रिस्तोफर इस बारेंमे बेफिक्र है ऐसा जता रहा था फिरभी वह अंदरसे बेचैन था. 

 अपनी बेचैनी छूपानेके लिए उसने व्हिस्कीका एक बडा घूंट लिया, '' देखो ... वह कुछ जादाही चिल्ला रही थी इसलिए मैने उसका मुंह दबाकर बंद किया... और मुझे पताही नही चला की उसमें उसका नाकभी दबकर बंद होगया करके...''

 '' फिर अब क्या किया जाएं ?'' स्टिव्हनने पुछा. 

 उन चारोंमे स्टिव्हन और पॉल सबसे जादा डरे हूए दिख रहे थे.

----------


## satyabrat

'' और अगर पुलिसने हमें पकड लिया तो ?'' पॉलने अपनी चिंता व्यक्त की.

 '' देखो कुछभी हूवा नही है ऐसा व्यवहार करो... किसीने कुछ पुछाभी तो ध्यान रहे की हम कल रातसे यहां ताश खेल रहे है... फिरभी अगर कोई गडबड हूई तो हम उसमेंसेभी कुछ रास्ता निकालेंगे... और यह मत समझो की यह मेरी पहली बारी है ...की मैने किसीको मारा है '' क्रिस्तोफर झुटमुठका ढांढस बंधानेकी चेष्टा करते हूए बोला.

 '' लेकिन वह तुमने मारा था ... और तब तुम्हे उन्हे मारनाही था '' रोनॉल्डने कहा.

 '' उससे क्या फर्क पडता है ... मारना और हादसेमें मरना ... मरना मरना होता है ... '' क्रिस्तोफरने कहा.

 उतनेमें दरवाजेपर किसीकी आहट सुनाई दी और किसीने दरवाजेपर हलकेसे नॉक किया.

 कमरेके सब लोगोंका बोलना और पिना बंद होकर वे एकदम स्तब्ध होगए.

 उन्होने एकदुसरेकी तरफ देखा.

 कौन होगा ?...

 पुलिसतो नही होंगे ?...

 कमरेमें एकदम सन्नाटा छा गया.

 क्रिस्तोफरने स्टीव्हनको कौन है यह देखनेके लिए इशारा किया.

 स्टीव्हन धीरेसे चलनेका आवाज ना हो इसका खयाल रखते हूए दरवाजेके पास गया. बाहर कौन होगा इसका अंदाजा लिया और धीरेसे दरवाजा खोलकर तिरछा करते हूए उसमेंसे बाहर झांकने लगा. सामने ऍंथोनी था. स्टिव्हनने उसे अंदर आनेकेलिए इशारा कर अंदर लिया. जैसेही ऍंथोनी अंदर आया उसने फिरसे दरवाजा बंद कर लिया.

 रोनॉल्डने और एक व्हिस्कीका जाम भरते हूए कहा, '' अरे.. आवो... बैठो ...जॉइन अवर कंपनी''

 ऍंथोनी रोनॉल्डने ऑफर किया हूवा व्हिस्कीका जाम लेते हूए उनके साथ उनके सामने बैठ गया.

 '' चिअर्स'' रोनॉल्डने उसका जाम ऍंन्थोनीके जामसे टकराते हूए कहा.

 '' चिअर्स'', ऍंन्थोनीने वह जाम अपने मुंहको लगाया और वहभी उनके कंपनीमें शामील होगया.
 क्रिस्तोफर, रोनॉल्ड, पॉल, स्टिव्हन और ऍंथोनी टेबलके इर्दगिर्द बैठकर व्हिस्कीके जामपर जाम खाली कर रहे थे. क्रिस्तोफर और उसके तिन दोस्त पिकर टून होगए थे. ऍंथोनी अपनी हदमें रहकरही पी रहा था.

 '' फिर ऍंथोनी ... इतनी रात गए इधर किधर घुम रहे हो?.. '' स्टिव्हनने ऍंथोनीके पिठपर हलकेसे मारते हूए पुछा.

 उसे अच्छी खासी चढ गई थी ऐसा लग रहा था.

 '' सच कहूं तो मै तुम्हारे यहा उस ट्रीटके बारेमें बात करनेके लिए आया था. '' ऍंथोनीने मौके का फायदा उठाते हूए असली बातपर आते हूए कहा.

 '' कौनसी ट्रीट?'' पॉलने पुछा.

 एकतो उसके खयालमें नही आया था या वह वैसा जतानेकी कोशीश कर रहा था.

 '' अबे पगले... वह उस लडकीके बारेमें बोल रहा है '' ऍंथोनी बात स्पष्ट करनेके पहलेही रोनॉल्ड बिचमें बोला.

 '' बाय द वे... तुम्हे ट्रीटका मजा आया की नही '' ऍंथोनीने पुछा.

 सबलोग एकदम स्तब्ध, शांत और सिरीयस होगए. ऍंथोनी संभ्रममें उनके चेहरेकी तरफ देखने लगा.

 '' देखो ... तुम्हारी ट्रीट शुरु शुरुमें अच्छी लगी ... लेकिन आखिरमें... ''

 '' वह होता हैना की कभी कभी सुप शुरु शुरुमें अच्छा लगता है लेकिन आखिरमें तलेमें बैठे नमककी वजहसे उसका मजा किरकिरा हो जाता है....'' रोनॉल्ड क्रिस्तोफरका वाक्य पुरा होनेके पहलेही बोला.

 '' तुम लोग क्या बोल रहे हो यह मुझेतो कुछ समझमें नही आ रहा है.. '' ऍंथोनी उसके चेहरेकी तरफ संभ्रमभरी दशामें देखते हूए बोला.

 स्टिव्हनने क्रिस्तोफरकी तरफ देखते हूए पुछा, '' क्या इसको बोला जाये?''

 '' अरे क्यो नही ... उसे मालूम कर लेने का हक है ... आखिर उस कार्यमें वह अपना बराबरका हिसेदार था... .'' क्रिस्तोफरने कहा.

 '' कार्य ? ... कैसा कार्य ?'' ऍंथोनीने बेचैन होकर पुछा. .

 '' खुन'' रोनॉल्डने ठंडे लहजेमें कहा.

 '' ए उसे खुन मत बोल .... वह एक ऍक्सीडेंट था.'' पॉलने बिचमें टोका.

 ऍंथोनीका चेहरा डरके मारे फिका पड चूका था.

 '' कही तुम लोगोंने उस लडकीका खुन तो नही किया ?'' ऍंथोनी किसी तरहसे हिम्मत जुटाकर बोला.

 '' तुम नही ... हम ... हम सब लोगोंने '' क्रिस्तोफरने उसके वाक्यको सुधारा.

 '' एक मिनट ... एक मिनट... तुम लोगोने अगर उस लडकीको मारा होगा... तो यहां कहा मेरा संबंध आता है '' ऍंथोनीने अपना बचाव करते हूए कहा.

 '' देखो .. अगर पुलिसने हमें पकड लिया... तो वह हमें पुछेंगे... की लडकीका अता पता तुम्हे किसने दिया...?..'' रोनॉल्डने कहा.

----------


## satyabrat

''... तो हमने भलेही ना बतानेका ठान लिया फिरभी हमें बतानाही पडेगा... '' पॉलने अधूरा वाक्य पुरा किया.

 '' ... की हमें हमारे जिगरी दोस्त ऍंथोनीने मदत की '' पॉल शराबके नशेमें बडबडाया.

 '' देखो .. तुम लोग बिना वजह मुझे इसमें लपेट रहे हो.. '' ऍंथोनी अब अपना बचाव करने लगा था.

 "' लेकिन दोस्तो ... एक बडी अजिब चिज होनेवाली है '' क्रिस्तोफरने मंद मंद मुस्कुराते हूए कहा.

 '' कौनसी ?'' रोनॉल्डने पुछा.

 '' की पुलिसने हमें पकडा और बादमें हमें फांसी होगई ..'' क्रिस्तोफरने बिचमें रुककर अपने दोस्तोंकी तरफ देखा. वे एकदम सिरीयस हो गए थे.

 '' अबे ... सालो... मेरा मतलब है अगर हमें फांसी होगई ...'' क्रिस्तोफरने स्टिव्हनकी पिठ हलकेसे थपथपाते हूए कहा.

 पॉल शराबका ग्लास सरपर रखकर अजीब तरहसे नाचते हूए बोला, '' हां ... हां अगर हमें फांसी होगई तो...''

 ऍंन्थोनीको छोडकर सारे लोग उसके साथ हंसने लगे.

 फिरसे कमरेका वातावरण पहले जैसा होगया.

 ''हां तो अगर हमें फांसी होगई ... तो हमें उसके बारेंमे कुछ खांस बुरा नही लगेगा... क्योंकी आखिर हमने मिठाई खाई है ... लेकिन उस बेचारे ऍंथोनीको मिठाई हलकीसी चखनेकोभी नही मिली ... उसे मुफ्तमेंही फांसीपर लटकना होगा. '' क्रिस्तोफरने कहा.

 कमरेंमे सब लोग, सिर्फ एक ऍंन्थोनीको छोड, जोर जोरसे हंसने लगे.

 '' सच कहूं तो मै यहां तुम्हारे हर एकके पाससे दो-दो हजार डॉलर्स लेनेके लिए आया था. '' ऍंथोनीने कहा.

 '' दो-दो हजार डॉलर्स ? ... मेरे दोस्त अब यह सब भूल जा ... '' रोनॉल्डने कहा.

 ऍंथोनी उसकी तरफ गुस्सेसे देखने लगा.

 '' देख अगर सबकुछ ठिक हूवा होता तो हम तुम्हे कभी ना नही कहते... बल्की हमारी खुशीसे तुम्हे पैसे देते... लेकिन अब परिस्थीती बहुत अलग है... वह लडकीकी मौत होगई ..'' रोनॉल्ड उसे समझाबुझानेके स्वरमें बोला.

 '' .. मतलब ऍक्सीडेंटली ..'' स्टिव्हनने बिचमेंही जोडा.

 '' तो अब वह सब ठिकाने लगानेके लिए पैसा लगेगा. ...'' रोनॉल्डने कहा.

 '' सच कहूं तो ... हमही तुम्हारेपास इस सबका निपटारा करनेके लिए पैसे मांगने वाले थे...'' पॉलने कहा.

 फिर सब लोग, ऍंथोनीको छोडकर, जोर जोरसे हंसने लगे. पहलेही उन्हे चढ गई थी और अब वे उसकी मजाक उडा रहे थे.

 ऍंथोनीके जबडे कस गए. गुस्सेसे वह उठ खडा हूवा और पैर पटकते हूए वहांसे चलते बना. दरवाजेसे बाहर निकलनेके बाद उसने गुस्सेसे दरवाजा जोरसे पटक दिया. ऍंथोनी कॉम्प्यूटरपर बैठा था और एक काली बिल्ली जिसके गलेमें काला बेल्ट पहना था वह उसके इर्दगिर्द खेल रही थी. जिस टेबलपर कॉम्प्यूटर रखा था उस टेबलपर वायरके टूकडे, बिल्लीके गलेमे पहननेके बेल्टस, और कुछ इलेक्ट्रनिक्सके छोटे छोटे उपकरण इधर उधर फैले हूए थे. ऍंथोनीका जिस दिवारकी तरफ मुंह था उस दिवारपर न्यूरॉलॉजी और ब्रेनकी तरह तरहकी तस्वीरे लटकाई हूई थी.

 ऍंथोनीने बिजलीकी चपलतासे कीबोर्डके और माऊसके कुछ बटन्स दबाए तो उसके कॉम्प्यूटर स्क्रिनपर एक सॉफ्टवेअर ओपन हो गया. उस सॉफ्टवेअरकेभी अलग अलग मेनु, अलग अलग बटन्स और टेक्स्ट बॉक्सेस स्क्रिनपर दिखने लगे. उस सॉफ्टवेअरके अलग अलग बटन्समेसे एक बटनपर ऍंथोनीने माऊससे क्लीक किया. उस बटनपर 'अटॅक' ऐसा लिखा हूवा था. अचानक उसके इर्दगिर्द एक टेडीबिअरके साथ खेल रहे उस बिल्लीने उग्र स्वरुप इख्तीयार लिया और वह उस टेडी बिअरपर टूट पडी. इतनी क्रुरतासे वह बिल्ली उस टेडी बिअरपर टूट पडी की कुछ क्षणमेंही उसने उस टेडी बिअरके अपने दातसे फाडकर और तोडकर छोटे छोटे टूकडे कर दिए. बिल्ली जब उस टेडी बिअरपर हमला कर रही थी तब ऍंथोनी बडे अभीमानसे उस बिल्लीकी तरफ देख रहा था. आखिर जब उस बिल्लीने उस टेडी बिअरको पुरी तरहसे फाड दिया और तोड दिया, एक विजयी मुस्कुराहट ऍंथोनीके चेहरेपर फैल गई.

 इतनेमें अचानक ऍंथोनीको सामने दरवाजेके पास किसी चिजकी आहट हो गई. ऍंथोनी सबकुछ वही वैसाही छोडकर सामने दरवाजेके पास गया. दरवाजा खोला तो उसने दरवाजेमें सामने न्यूजपेपर पडा पाया. उसने उसे उठाया, न्यूज पेपरके पन्ने पलटते हूए वह घरमें वापस आया और पन्ने पलटते हूएही दरवाजा बंद कर लिया. अचानक न्यूज पेपरके एक खबरने उसका ध्यान आकर्षीत किया. वह खबर वह गंभीरतासे पढते हूए अपने कॉम्प्यूटरके पास आया. वह कुर्सीपर बैठ गया और वह खबर ध्यान लगाकर पढने लगा.

 वह जो खबर पढ रहा था उसका हेडींग था ' नॅन्सीके भाईने 'उन' चारोंपर केस कर दी '.

 और उस खबरके निचेही क्रिस्तोफर, रोनॉल्ड, पॉल और स्टिव्हनके फोटो थे. उसने वह पेपर सामने टेबलपर कॉम्प्यूटरके पास रख दिया और वह सोचमें डूब गया. नॅन्सीको उन चारोंने बलात्कार कर मारनेके बाद जब वह उनके पास पैसे मांगनेके लिए गया तबका संवाद उसे याद आने लगा ....


 '' कही तुम लोगोंने उस लडकीका खुन तो नही किया ?'' ऍंथोनी किसी तरहसे हिम्मत जुटाकर बोला.

 '' तुम नही ... हम ... हम सब लोगोंने '' क्रिस्तोफरने उसके वाक्यको सुधारा.

----------


## satyabrat

'' एक मिनट ... एक मिनट... तुम लोगोने अगर उस लडकीको मारा होगा... तो यहां कहा मेरा संबंध आता है '' ऍंथोनीने अपना बचाव करते हूए कहा.

 '' देखो .. अगर पुलिसने हमें पकड लिया... तो वह हमें पुछेंगे... की लडकीका अता पता तुम्हे किसने दिया...?..'' रोनॉल्डने कहा.

 ''... तो हमने भलेही ना बतानेकी ठान ली फिरभी हमें बतानाही पडेगा... '' पॉलने अधूरा वाक्य पुरा किया.

 '' ... की हमें हमारे जिगरी दोस्त ऍंथोनीने मदत की '' पॉल शराबके नशेमें बडबडाया.

 '' देखो .. तुम लोग बिना वजह मुझे इसमें लपेट रहे हो.. '' ऍंथोनी अब अपना बचाव करने लगा था.

 "' लेकिन दोस्तो ... एक बडी अजिब चिज होनेवाली है '' क्रिस्तोफरने मंद मंद मुस्कुराते हूए कहा.

 '' कौनसी ?'' रोनॉल्डने पुछा.

 '' की पुलिसने हमें अगर पकडा और बादमें हमें फांसी होगई ..'' क्रिस्तोफरने बिचमें रुककर अपने दोस्तोंकी तरफ देखा. वे एकदम सिरीयस हो गए थे.

 '' अबे ... सालो... मेरा मतलब है अगर हमें फांसी होगई ...'' क्रिस्तोफरने स्टिव्हनकी पिठ हलकेसे थपथपाते हूए कहा.

 पॉल शराबका ग्लास सरपर रखकर अजीब तरहसे नाचते हूए बोला, '' हां ... हां अगर हमें फांसी होगई तो...''

 ऍंन्थोनीको छोडकर सारे लोग उसके साथ हंसने लगे.

 फिरसे कमरेका वातावरण पहले जैसा होगया.

 ''हां तो अगर हमें फांसी होगई ... तो हमें उसके बारेंमे कुछ खांस बुरा नही लगेगा... क्योंकी आखिर हमने मिठाई खाई है ... लेकिन इस बेचारे ऍंथोनीको मिठाई हलकीसी चखनेकोभी नही मिली ... उसे मुफ्तमेंही फांसीपर लटकना होगा. '' क्रिस्तोफरने कहा.

 कमरेंमे सब लोग, सिर्फ एक ऍंन्थोनीको छोड, जोर जोरसे हंसने लगे.


 ..... ऍंथोनी अपने दिमागमें चल रहे सोचके चक्रसे बाहर आगया.

 अब अगर यह केस ऐसीही चलती रही तो कभीना कभी क्रिस्तोफर, रोनॉल्ड, पॉल और स्टिव्हन अपनेको इसमें घसीटने वाले है...

 फिर हमभी इस केसमें फंस जायेंगे...

 नही ऐसा कतई नही होना चाहिए... .

 मुझे कुछ तो रास्ता निकालनाही पडेगा ...

 सोचते हूए ऍंथोनी अपने इर्दगिर्द खेल रहे उस बिल्लीकी तरफ देख रहा था. अचानक एक विचार उसके दिमागमें कौंध गया और उसके चेहरेपर एक गुढ मुस्कुराहट दिखने लगी.

 अगर मैने इन चारोंको रास्ते से हटाया तो कैसा रहेगा?...

 ना रहेगा बास न बजेगी बांसुरी... ऍंथोनीने इस मसलेको पुरी तरह आर या पार करनेका मनही मन ठान लिया था. आखिर उसे अपनी चमडी बचाना जरुरी था. क्या करना है यह उसने मनही मन तय किया था. लेकिन पहले एकबार नॅन्सीके भाईको मिलना उसे जरुरी लग रहा था. वैसे नॅन्सीके क्लासमेटके हैसीयतसे वह उसे थोडाबहुत जानता था. जॉर्जको पुरे मसलेकी कहांतक जानकारी है और यह जानकारी उसे कहांसे मिली यह उसे मालूम करना था. और सबसे महत्वपुर्ण जॉर्जको कही उसपर शक तो नही यह उसे जानना था.

 ऍंथोनी जॉर्जके दरवाजेके सामने आकर खडा होगया. वह अब बेल दबानेही वाला था इतनेमें बडे जोरसे और बडे अजीब ढंगसे कोई चिखा. एक पलके लिए तो वह चौंकही गया.... की क्या हूवा. उसका बेल दबानेवाला हाथ डरके मारे पिछे खिंच गया.

 मामला कुछ सिरीयस लगता है ...

 इसलिए वह दरवाजेकी बेल न दबाते हूए जॉर्जके मकानके खिडकीके पास गया और उसने अंदर झांककर देखा...


 ... अंदर जॉर्जके हाथमें एक गुड्डा पकडा हूवा था. उस गुड्डेकी तरफ गुस्सेसे और घृणासे देखते हूए फिरसे वह अजिब तरहसे चिखा. ऍंथोनीको उस चिखके बाद वातावरण मे फैला सन्नाटा गुढ और भयानक लग रहा था.


 ऍंथोनी अबभी खिडकीसे यह क्या माजरा है यह जाननेकी कोशीश कर रहा था. अंदर चलरहे विधीसे वह उसे कोई जादूटोना होगा ऐसा लग रहा था. लेकिन उसका जादूटोनेपर विश्वास नही था. वह अंदर चल रहा विधी ध्यान देकर देखने लगा...


 ... अंदर अब जॉर्ज उस गुड्डेसे बोलने लगा, '' स्टिव्हन... अब तू मरनेके लिए तैयार हो जा ''

 अचानक जॉर्जने आवाज बदला और मानो वह उस गुड्डेका संवाद, जिसे वह स्टिव्हन समझ रहा था, बोलने लगा, '' नही ... मुझे मरना नही है ... जॉर्ज मै तुम्हारे पैर पडता हू... तुम्हारी माफी मांगता हू ... तु जो बोलेगा वह करनेके लिए मै तैयार हूं ... सिर्फ मुझ पर तरस खा और मुझे माफ करदे ...''

 जॉर्ज फिरसे पुर्ववत अपने आवाजमें अपनी वाक्य बोलने लगा, '' तुम मेरे लिए कुछभी कर सकते हो? ... तू मेरे बहनको, नॅन्सीको वापस ला सकता है ?''

 '' नही ... वह मै कैसे कर सकता हूं ... वह मेरे पहूंच के परे है ... वह छोडकर तुम कुछभी मांगो... मै तुम्हे वचन देता हूं की वह मै तुम्हारे लिए करुंगा... '' फिरसे जॉर्ज आवाज बदलकर उस गुड्डेके यानीकी स्टिव्हनके संवाद बोलने लगा.

 '' तू मेरे लिए कुछभी कर सकता है?.... तो फिर तैयार हो जा... मुझे तुम्हारी जान चाहिए... '' जॉर्ज फिरसे आवाज बदलकर उसका खुदका संवाद बोलने लगा.


 खिडकीसे यह सब ऍंथोनी काफी देरसे देख रह था. वह देखते हूए अचानक उसके दिमागमें एक योजना आ गई. उसके चेहरेपर अब एक वहशी मुस्कान दिखने लगी. वह खिडकीसे हट गया और दरवाजेके पास गया. उसने कुछ सोचा और वह वैसाही जॉर्जके दरवाजेकी बेल ना बजाते हूएही वहासे वापस चला गया. डिटेक्टिव्ह सॅम वेअरहाऊसमें अबभी जमिनपर पडा हूवा था. लेकिन अब वह उस ट्रान्स स्टेटसे बाहर आ गया था. उसने झटसे कॉम्प्यूटरके मॉनिटरकी तरफ देखा. अब कॉम्प्यूटर बंद था. उसने वेअरहाउसमें इधर उधर देखा. अब बाहर सवेरा हो गया था और अंदर वेअरहाऊसमें अच्छी खासी रोशनी आ रही थी. कुछ देर पहले जोर जोरसे बह रहे हवाके झोकेभी थम गए थे. वह अब उठकर खडा हो गया और सोचने लगा. इतनेमें उसका खयाल कुछ देर पहले निचे गिरे हूए फोटो फ्रेमकी तरफ गया. उसने वह फ्रेम उठाई और सिधी कर देखी. वह एक ग्रुप फोटो था. ऍंथोनी और उन चार नॅन्सीके कातिलोंका.

 उसे अब एक एक बात एकदम स्पष्ट हो चूकी थी. वह जब निचे पडा हूवा था और उसे जो एक एक दृष्य दिखाई दिया था, शायद नॅन्सीके अदृष्य और अतृप्त रुहको वह उसे बताना था. लेकिन उसे वह बतानेकी जरुरत क्यो पडी थी? वह उसे ना बताए हूएभी नॅन्सी जो चाहिए वह अबतक हासिल करते आई थी और आगेभी हासिल कर सकती थी.

----------


## satyabrat

फिर उसने यह उसे क्यो बताया था ?...

 जरुर कोई वजह होगी ?...

 इसमें उसका जरुर कोई उद्देश होगा ... 
 ऍंथोनीके केसकी काफी दिनोंसे कोर्टमें कार्यवाही चल रही थी. हर बार सॅम कोर्टमें कामकाजके दौरान हाजिर रहता था और वहा बैठकर सब कार्यवाही सुनता था. इधर केसका कामकाज चलता था और उसके दिमागमें वह एकही सवाल घुमते रहता था की नॅन्सीने वह सब बतानेके लिए उसेही क्यो चुना होगा? और नॅन्सीका वह सब उसे बतानेका क्या मकसद रहा होगा*
 की वह सब कुछ उसने कोर्टमें बयान करना चाहिए ऐसा तो नॅन्सीको अपेक्षीत नही होगा ?... 
 लेकिन अगर वह सब उसने कोर्टमें बताया तो उसपर कौन विश्वास करनेवाला था ?...

 उलटा एक जिम्मेदार डिटेक्टीव्हके मुंहसे ऐसी अंधश्रध्दायुक्त बातें सुनकर लोगोंने उसे न जाने क्या क्या कहा होता...

 सिर्फ कहा सुनायाही नही तो उसका आगेका पुरा करीयर सवालोंके और शकके घेरेमें आया होता...

 वह सोच रहा था. लेकिन आज उसे विचारोंके जंजालमें नही फसना था. आज उसे कोर्टकी कार्यवाही पुरी तरह ध्यान देकर सुननी थी. क्योंकी आज केसचा नतिजा निकलने वाला था.

 आखिर इतनी दिनोंसे घसिटते हूए चल रहे केसके सब जाब जबाब हो चुके थे. सॅमकीभी जबानी हो चूकी थी. उसने जो साबीत किया जा सकता था वह सब बताया था.

 आखिर वह वक्त आया था. वह पल आ चूका था जिसकी सारे लोग बडी बेचैनीसे राह देख रहे थे - केसके परिणामकी. सॅम अपने कुर्सीपर बैठकर जज क्या फैसला सुनाता है यह सुननेके लिए जजकी तरफ देखने लगा. वैसे उसके चेहरेपर किसीभी भावका अस्तित्व नही था. कोर्टरुममें उपस्थित बाकी सब लोग सांस रोककर जजका आखरी फैसला सुननेके लिए बेताब थे.

 जज फैसला सुनाने लगा -

 '' सारे सबुत, सारे जाबजवाब, और खुद मि. ऍंथोनी क्लार्कने दिया स्टेटमेंटकी ओर ध्यान देते हूए कोर्ट इस नतिजेपर पहूंचा है की मि. स्टिव्हन स्मिथ, मि. पॉल रोबर्टस, मि. रोनाल्ड पार्कर और मि. क्रिस्तोफर अंडरसन इन चारोभी कत्लमें मि. ऍंथोनी क्लार्क मुजरीम पाया गया है. उसने वह चारो खुन जानबुझकर और पुरी योजना और सतर्कताके साथ किए है. ''

 फैसला सुनानेसे पहले जजने एक बडा पॉज लिया. कोर्टमें उपस्थित लोगोंपर अपनी नजर दौडाई और आगे अपना फैसला सुनाया -

 '' ...इसलिए कोर्ट मुजरीम ऍंथोनी क्लार्कको देहांतकी सजा सुनाता है ''

 जजने आखरी फैसला सुनाया था. इस फैसलेका जिन चार लोगोंके कत्ल हूए थे उनके रिश्तेदारोंने तालियां बजाकर स्वागत किया तो काफी लोगोंको यह फैसला पसंद नही आया. नॅन्सीका भाई जॉर्ज तो नाराजगी जाहिर करते हूए कोर्टरुमसे उठकर चला गया. लेकिन डिटेक्टीव सॅमके चेहरेपर कोई भाव नही उभरे थे. ना खुशीके ना गमके. लेकिन फैसला सुननेके बाद सॅमको काफी दिनोंसे सतारहे सवालका जवाब मिल गया था. डिटेक्टीव सॅम कारागृहमें ऍंथोनीके सामने बैठा था. डिटेक्टिव सॅमको कैसे बात शुरु करे कुछ समझमें नही आ रहा था. आखिर उसने कहा, '' मुझे इतने दिनोंसे एक सवालका जवाब नही मिल रहा था की वह सब नॅन्सीने मुझेही क्यों बताया ?''

 '' नॅन्सी? ... आप क्या बोल रहे हो ... वह तो मर गई''

 '' हां यह थोडी अजिब और अद्भूत बात है ... लेकिन उसकी रुह अभीभी जिंदा है '' सॅमने कहा.

----------


## satyabrat

'' डिटेक्टीव सॅम ... आप यह क्या बोल रहे हो ... आप मेरा मजाक तो नही उडा रहे हो ?''

 '' नही मै जो कुछ बोल रहा हूं, जो कुछ बता रहा हूं, वह सब मैने अनुभव किया हूवा है ... तुम्हारा इसपर यकिन ना करना लाजमी है ... मुझेभी शुरु शुरुमें यकिन नही हूवा था...'' सॅमने कहा.

 सॅम इतनी गंभीरतासे बोल रहा है यह देखकर ऍंथोनीने वह क्या बोलता है यह पहले ठिकसे सुननेका फैसला किया.

 '' तुम्हे जब कोर्टमें जजने सजा सुनाई तब मुझे पता चला की नॅन्सीने वह सब बतानेके लिए मुझे क्यों चुना?'' सॅमने कहा.

 '' क्या बतानेके लिए ?'' ऍंथोनीने पुछा.

 '' की तुमनेही उन चार लोगोंको नॅन्सीका और जॉनका पता दिया. ''

 '' नही मैने नही दिया '' ऍंथोनीने अपना बचाव करनेकी कोशीश की.

 '' झूट मत बोल '' सॅमने आवाज चढाकर कहा.

 ऍंथोनीने अपनी गर्दन झुकाई.

 अब छूपानेमें क्या मतलब है ?...

 सजा तो मुझे हो चूकी है ...

 '' लेकिन यह सब तुम्हे कैसे पता चला ?'' ऍंथोनीने पुछा.

 '' मुझे नॅन्सीने बताया '' सॅमने कहा.

 '' लेकिन वहतो मर गई '' ऍंथोनीने आश्चर्यसे कहा.

 '' उसकी रुहने ... उसके भूतने मुझे बताया '' सॅमने कहा.

 ऍंथोनी उसकी तरफ अविश्वाससे देख रहा था.

 '' उसने मुझे इसलिए बताया की मेरे जरिये तुम्हे यह सब पता चले की जोभी सब कत्ल हो चूके है... वे असलमें उसने, नॅन्सीने किये थे... और वे खुन तुमने किये ऐसा सिर्फ आभास उसने तैयार किया था..... और उस कत्लके लिए तुम्हे जो सजा हो रही है ... वह नॅन्सीकीही इच्छा है और इस तरहसे उसने तुमपरभी अपना बदला लिया है ...''

 '' ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है ... वे सब कत्ल मैने मेरे बिल्लीके सहारे... वह इलेक्टॉनिक्स, वायरलेस ट्रान्समिशन सब मैने बनाया था... '' ऍंथोनीने सॅमको विश्वास देनेकी कोशीश करते हूए कहा.

 '' लेकिन जब मैने तुम्हारा वह इलेक्टॉनिक्स, वायरलेस ट्रॉन्समिशन जांचकर देखा तब वह वेअरहाऊसके दरवाजेके बाहरतकभी काम नही कर पा रहा था... तो फिर उन चारोंके घरोंतक वह सिग्नल्स पहूंचनेका सवालही नही आता '' सॅमने कहा.

 '' इतनाही नही तो उसने ऐसी कुछ बाते मुझे बताई की वह तुम्हारे अलावा और किसीकोभी पता नही है...' सॅमने कहा.

 '' जैसे ?'' ऍंन्थोनीने पुछा. .

 '' जैसे ... नॅन्सी और जॉनने, जब वे चार लोग उनके पिछे पडे हूए थे और वे ड्रेनेज पाईपमें छूपे थे, तब उन्होने तुझे फोन किया वह ... बादमें तुमने उन्हे कोई टॅक्सी पकडकर हिल्टन हॉटेल जानेके लिए कहा वह... .. और तुमने उनका किया हूवा विश्वासघात... दो- दो हजार डॉलर्स हरएकके पास लेनेके बदले तुमने उन चारोंको दिया हूवा उनका पता... और तुम जब पैसे लेनेके लिए गये थे तब उन्होने तुम्हे इस केसमें अटकानेकी दी धमकी ... '' सॅम एक एक कर सब उगल रहा था.

 अब ऍंथोनी मुंह और आंखे फाडकर आश्चर्यसे और डरसे सॅमकी तरफ देख रहा था. एक के बाद एक आश्चर्यके धक्के उसे मिल रहे थे. वह सोचने लगा.

 यह जो सब जानकारी उसने दी थी वह उसके अलावा और किसीको मालूम होनेका कोई सवालही पैदा नही होता था. ..

 फिर यह बाते सॅमको कैसे पता चली ?..

 दुसरी एक महत्वपुर्ण बात यह थी की फोन कर उन चार लोगोंको नॅन्सी और जॉनका पता बतानेकी बात सॅमको कैसे पता चली ...

 और अब उसके कहे अनुसार सिग्नल ट्रान्समिशन दरवाजेके बाहरतकभी नही पहूंच पा रहा था...

 ऍंथोनी अब गहन सोचमें पड गया.

 उसे सॅम जो कह रहा था उसमें सच्चाई नजर आ रही थी...

 लेकिन यह कैसे मुमकीन है ? ...

 ऍंथोनी भूतप्रेतमें कभी यकिन नही करता था.

 उसे अहसास हो रहा था की जाने अनजानेमें उसका शरीर कांप रहा है.

 '' आप जो कह रहे हो, यह अगर सच माना जाए .... तो नॅन्सीने डायरेक्ट उन चार लोगोंको और फिर बादमें मुझे, ऐसा क्यो नही मारा ... इतना नाटक करनेकी क्या जरुरत थी ...'' अबभी ऍंथोनीका दिल नही मान रहा था.

 '' उसने ऐसा क्यो किया ? यह वही जाने... लेकिन यह सच है की उसनेही उन चार लोगोंको मारकर तुम्हे उनके कत्लके इल्जाममें फंसाया है... '' सॅमने कहा.

----------


## satyabrat

ऍंथोनी अब एकदम खामोश और गंभीर हो गया था. कत्लका एक एक प्रसंग उसके आंखोके सामनेसे जाने लगा. और हर प्रसंगमें अब उसे नॅन्सीकी अदृष्य उपस्थीतीका अहसास होने लगा था.

 '' लेकिन मुझे एक बात नही समझमें आती... की तुमने कोर्टमें नॅन्सीका बदला लेनेके लिए उनको जानसे मारा ऐसा झुठ क्यों कहा?'' सॅमने आखिर उसकी दुखती रगपर हाथ रखा था.

 ऍंथोनी गंभीर था, वह और गंभीर हो गया. अब उसकी आंखोमें आंसू आने लगे थे.

 उसने सॅमका हाथ अपने हाथमें लिया और उसके संयमका बांध टूट गया. वह उसके हाथपर अपना सर रखकर फुटफुटकर रोने लगा.

 '' उसका कत्ल हो ऐसी मेरी बिलकुल इच्छा नही थी. ... लेकिन उन हरामजादोंने उसे जानसे मार दिया... मैने नॅन्सीको प्रपोज किया और उसने इनकार किया था ... इसलिए उसका गरुर तोडनेकी मैने ठान ली थी... और उस दिन जॉनका फोन आया और वह चान्स मुझे मिल गया... उसका सिर्फ बलात्कार हो और उसका गरुर टूटे इतनीही मेरी इच्छा थी... लेकिन बादमें कुछ अलगही घटनाए घटती गई... उसका खुन हो गया.... उन चारोंने मुझेभी उसमें घसिटनेकी धमकी दी ... इसलिए मैने उन चारोंको खतम करनेकी ठान ली.... और फिर मैने उनका एक एक कर कत्ल किया... '' ऍंथोनी रोते हूए सब बयान कर रहा था.

 सॅमको क्या बोले कुछ समझ नही आ रहा था.

 थोडी देर बाद ऍंथोनी शांत हो गया.

 तब सॅमने फिरसे पुछा, '' लेकिन तुमने कोर्टमें नॅन्सीका बदला लेनेके लिए उन चारोंको मारा ऐसा झूठ क्यो कहा. ?''

 फिरसे रोती हुई सुरत बनाते हूए ऍंथोनीने कहा, '' बोलता हूं... लेकिन प्लीज वह तुम्हारे और मेरे बिचमेंही रखीए... और किसीको पता नही चलना चाहिए... ''

 '' ठिक है मै किसीको नही बताऊंगा '' सॅमने आश्वासन दिया.

 '' मैने नॅन्सीके साथ जो किया वह मेरे घरवालोंको और पुरी दुनियाको पता चला तो मेरी उनके सामने क्या इज्जत रहेगी... अब मुझे फांसी हो रही है ... वह मेरे प्रेमीकाके बदलेके तौर पर किये कत्लके लिए ऐसी भलेही उनको गलत फहमी हो लेकिन आज उनके दिलमें मेरे लिए इज्जत और आदर है... वह इज्जत कमसे कम मेरे मरने तक बरकरार रहे ... और वह आपही कर सकते है ... '' ऍंथोनीने अब सॅमके पैर पकड लिए थे.

 सॅमको उसकी ऐसी हिन दिन स्थिती देखकर उसपर तरसभी आ रहा था. उसे क्या किया जाए कुछ सुझ नही रहा था.

 लेकिन नही ... कुछभी हूवा हो फिरभी ऍंथोनीने किया हुवा गुनाह माफीके लायक नही है. ....

 उसके सरपर रखनेके लिए सामने किया हूवा हाथ उसने वैसाही पिछे खिंच लिया. ऍंथोनीने पकडे हूए उसके पैरभी उसने पिछे खिंच लिए. वह उठ गया और भारी कदमोंसे बाहर जानेके लिए दरवाजेके पास गया. चलते हूए एकदमसे दरवाजेके पास रुक गया और पिछे मुडकर उसने ऍंन्थोनीसे कहा, "" नॅन्सीको तुम्हे एक बात बतानेकी इच्छा है ''

 '' कौनसी ?'' ऍंन्थोनीने अपनी आंखे पोछते हूए भारी आवाजमें पुछा.

 '' की वह तुम्हे कभीभी माफ नही कर पायेगी ''

 सॅम वहांसे तेजीसे, लंबे लंबे कदम भरते हूए निकल गया और ऍंन्थोनी डरके मारे फिके पडे, और मायूस चेहरेसे सॅमको जाता हूवा देखता रहा. अब थोडीही देरमें ऍंथोनीको डेथ चेंबरमें इलेक्ट्रीककी चेअरपर बिठाकर देहांतकी सजा दी जानी थी. डिटेक्टीव सॅम, सजा देनेवाला अधिकारी, एक डॉक्टर और एक-दो ऑफिसर्स डेथ चेंबरके सामने खडे थे.. इतनेमें दो पुलिस अधिकारी हथकडीयां पहने स्थितीमें ऍंथोनीको वहा ले आये. देहांतकी सजा देनेकी जिस अधिकारीपर जम्मेदारी थी, उसने अपने घडीकी तरफ देखा और पुलिस अधिकारीको इशारा किया. पुलिस ऑफिसर्स ऍंथोनीको इलेक्ट्रीक चेअरकी तरफ ले गए.

 '' ऑपेरटर किधर है '' उसमेंसे एक अधिकारीने पुछा.

 एक आदमी तुरंत सामने आया. और इलेक्ट्रीक चेअर ऑपरेट करनेके पॅनलके पास गया. पुलिसके जो लोग ऍंथोनीको इलेक्ट्रीक चेअरके पास ले गए थे उन्होने उसे अब उस चेअरपर इलेक्ट्रीक बिठाया. काले कपडेसे उसका चेहरा ढंका गया. फिर वे पुलिस इलेक्ट्रीक चेअर चेंबरसे बाहर आ गए और उन्होने चेंबर बंद कर दिया.

 मुख्य अधिकारीने पॅनलके पास खडे ऑपरेटरकी तरफ देखा. ऑपरेटर पॅनलके पास एकदम तैयार खडा था. फिरसे वह अधिकारी अपनी घडीकी तरफ देखने लगा. शायद उसकी उलटी गीणती शुरु हो गई थी.

 भलेही उन लोगोंको वह हमेशाका था फिरभी वातावरणमें थोडा तनाव स्पष्ट दिखने लगा. अचानक उस अधिकारीने ऑपरेटरको इशारा किया.

----------


## satyabrat

सॅम वहांसे तेजीसे, लंबे लंबे कदम भरते हूए निकल गया और ऍंन्थोनी डरके मारे फिके पडे, और मायूस चेहरेसे सॅमको जाता हूवा देखता रहा. अब थोडीही देरमें ऍंथोनीको डेथ चेंबरमें इलेक्ट्रीककी चेअरपर बिठाकर देहांतकी सजा दी जानी थी. डिटेक्टीव सॅम, सजा देनेवाला अधिकारी, एक डॉक्टर और एक-दो ऑफिसर्स डेथ चेंबरके सामने खडे थे.. इतनेमें दो पुलिस अधिकारी हथकडीयां पहने स्थितीमें ऍंथोनीको वहा ले आये. देहांतकी सजा देनेकी जिस अधिकारीपर जम्मेदारी थी, उसने अपने घडीकी तरफ देखा और पुलिस अधिकारीको इशारा किया. पुलिस ऑफिसर्स ऍंथोनीको इलेक्ट्रीक चेअरकी तरफ ले गए.

 '' ऑपेरटर किधर है '' उसमेंसे एक अधिकारीने पुछा.

 एक आदमी तुरंत सामने आया. और इलेक्ट्रीक चेअर ऑपरेट करनेके पॅनलके पास गया. पुलिसके जो लोग ऍंथोनीको इलेक्ट्रीक चेअरके पास ले गए थे उन्होने उसे अब उस चेअरपर इलेक्ट्रीक बिठाया. काले कपडेसे उसका चेहरा ढंका गया. फिर वे पुलिस इलेक्ट्रीक चेअर चेंबरसे बाहर आ गए और उन्होने चेंबर बंद कर दिया.

 मुख्य अधिकारीने पॅनलके पास खडे ऑपरेटरकी तरफ देखा. ऑपरेटर पॅनलके पास एकदम तैयार खडा था. फिरसे वह अधिकारी अपनी घडीकी तरफ देखने लगा. शायद उसकी उलटी गीणती शुरु हो गई थी.

 भलेही उन लोगोंको वह हमेशाका था फिरभी वातावरणमें थोडा तनाव स्पष्ट दिखने लगा. अचानक उस अधिकारीने ऑपरेटरको इशारा किया.

 ऑपरेटरने एक पलकीभी देरी ना करते हूए इलेक्ट्रीक चेअर पॅनलपर एक लाल बटन दबाया.

 थोडी देरमें ऑपरेटर 'काम तमाम होगया' इस अंदाजमें उस अधिकारीके तरफ देखने लगा.

 '' डॉक्टर '' उस अधिकारीने डॉक्टरको पुकारा.

 डॉक्टर झटसे इलेक्ट्रीक चेअर चेंबरके पास गया, चेंबर खोला और अंदर चला गया.

 '' सर ही इज डेड'' अंदरसे डॉक्टरका आवाज आगया.

 वह अधिकारी एकदमसे मुड गया और वह जगह छोडकर वहांसे चला गया. वह ऑपरेटर वहीं बगलमें एक कमरेमें चला गया. वहा बाजुमेंही खडा एक स्टाफ मेंबर उस चेंबरमें, शायद चेंबर साफ करनेके लिए घुस गया. सबकुछ कैसे किसी मशिनकी तरह चल रहा था. उन सबको भलेही वह हमेशाका हो फिरभी जॉनके लिए वह हमेशा होनेवाली बाते नही थी. वह अबभी वही खडा एक एक चिज और एक एक हो रही बातें ध्यानसे निहार रहा था.

 अब डॉक्टरभी वहांसे चला गया.

 वहां सिर्फ सॅम अकेलाही बचा. वह अबभी वहां चूपचाप खडा था, उसके दिमागमें शायद कुछ अलगही चल रहा हो.

 अचानक कोई जल्दी जल्दी उसके पिछेसे वहां आगया.

 '' अच्छा.... हो गया है शायद '' पिछेस आवाज आया.

 सॅमने मुडकर पिछे देखा और उसका मुहं आश्चर्यसे खुला का खुला ही रह गया. उसके सामने ऑपरेटर खडा था.

 ये तो अभी अभी पॅनल ऑपरेट कर उस बगलके कमरेमे गया था...

 फिर अभीके अभी ये इधर किधरसे आगया...

 '' मुझे चिंता थी की मेरी अनुपस्थीमें पॅनल कौन ऑपरेट करेगा... '' वह ऑपरेटर बोला.

 '' बाय द वे किसने ऑपरेट किया पॅनल?'' उस ऑपरेटरने सॅमको पुछा.

 सॅमको एक के बाद एक आश्चर्यके धक्के लग रहे थे. .

 सॅमने बगलके कमरेकी तरफ देखा.

 '' किसने ऑपरेट किया मतलब ?... तुमनेही तो ऑपरेट किया '' सॅमने अविश्वासके साथ कहा.

 '' क्या बात करते हो ?... मै तो अभी अभी यहां आ रहा हूं ..'' उस ऑपरेटरने कहा.

 सॅमने फिरसे चौंककर उसकी तरफ देखा और फिर उस बगलके कमरेकी तरफ देखा जिसमें वह थोडी देर पहले गया था.

 '' आवो मेरे साथ ...आवो '' सॅम उसे उस बगलके कमरेकी तरफ ले गया.

 सॅमने उस कमरेका दरवाजा धकेला. दरवाजा अंदरसे बंद था. उसने दरवाजेपर नॉक किया. अंदरसे कोई प्रतिक्रिया नही थी. सॅम अब वह दरवाजा जोर जोरसे ठोकने लगा. फिरभी अंदरसे कोई प्रतिक्रिया नही थी. सॅम अपनी पुरी ताकदके साथ उस दरवाजेको धकेलने लगा. वह संभ्रममे पडा ऑपरेटरभी अब उसे धकेलनेमें मदद करने लगा.

 जोर जोरसे धकेलकर और धक्के देकर आखिर सॅमने और उस ऑपरेटरने वह दरवाजा तोडा.

 दरवाजा टूटतेही सॅम और वह ऑपरेटर जल्दी जल्दी कमरेमें घुस गए. उन्होने कमरेमें चारो तरफ अपनी नजरे दौडाई. कमरेमे कोई नही था. उन्होने एक दुसरेकी तरफ देखा. उस ऑपरेटरके चेहरेपर संभ्रमके भाव थे तो सॅमके चेहरेपर अगम्य ऐसे डरके भाव दिख रहे थे.

 अचानक उपरसे कुछ निचे गिर गया. दोनोंने चौंककर देखा. वह एक काली बिल्ली थी, जिसने उपरसे छलांग लगाई थी. वह बिल्ली अब सॅमके एकदम सामने खडी होगई और एकटक सॅमकी तरफ देखने लगी. वे आश्चर्यसे मुंह खोलकर उस बिल्लीकी तरफ देखने लगे. धीरे धीरे उस काली बिल्लीका रुपांतर नॅन्सीके सडे हूए मृतदेहमें होने लगा. उस ऑपरेटरके तो हाथपैर कांपने लगे थे. सॅमभी बर्फ जम जाए ऐसा एकदम स्थिर और स्तब्ध होकर उसके सामने जो घट रहा था वह देख रहा था. धीरे धीरे उस सडे हूए मृतदेह का रुपांतर एक सुंदर, जवान तरुणीमें हो गया. हां, वह नॅन्सीही थी. अब उसके चेहरेपर एक सुकून झलक रहा था. देखते देखते उसके आंखोसे दो बडे बडे आंसू निकलकर गालोंपर बहने लगे और धीरे धीरे वह वहांसे अदृष्य होकर गायब होगई.

----------


## rahul524

kya jasoosi kar rahi ho

----------


## vipin8

मान गये आपकी लगन को

----------


## shashi009

*बहुत ही बढ़िया और मार्मिक कहानी, रोमांच और रहस्य से भरपूर, बहुत अच्छा लगा पढकर. पोस्ट में निरंतान्र्ता की वजह से से और ज्यादा मजा आया. धन्यवाद और  ++++ रेपो पॉइंट.*

----------


## Jayeshh

बहुत बढ़िया..........अंत तक जकड के रखा......... और उससे भी ज्यादा  प्रशंशा मैं आपको जल्दी से जल्दी कहानी पूरी करने के लिए दे रहा  हूँ........रोमांच इसी वजह से बरकरार रहा.........+++++

----------


## Anjali12

यार मजा आ गया । बहुत बहुत अच्छी कहानी है । :group-dance:

----------


## G . One

Very nice story bros.

----------


## AMITRAJ

मजा आ गया यार । बहुत बहुत ही बढिया ।बहुत बहुत अच्छी कहानी है ।

----------


## Balrajg1970

बहुत बढ़िया..........अंत तक जकड के रखा......... और उससे भी ज्यादा प्रशंशा मैं आपको जल्दी से जल्दी कहानी पूरी करने के लिए दे रहा हूँ........रोमांच इसी वजह से बरकरार रहा.........+++++

----------


## Shivam jain

बहुत भड़िया ...........

----------


## TheSuraj

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## Deepak Mittal

बेहद सुंदर कथा

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

बहुत सुंदर सचना  है भाई...

----------

